# Official WWE Hall Of Fuckery 2015 Discussion Thread



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*WWE Hall Of Fame Class of 2015​*









*'Macho Man' Randy Savage*
*Inducted By:* Hulk Hogan










*Celebrity Inductee*

*Arnold Schwarzenegger*
*Inducted By:* Triple H











*Kevin Nash*
*Inducted By:* Shawn Michaels











*Alundra Blayze*
*Inducted By:* Natalya 










*Recipient of the first-ever Warrior Award 

Connor 'The Crusher' Michalek*
*Presented By:* Dana Warrior and Daniel Bryan











*Larry Zbyszko*
*Inducted By:* Bruno Sammartino











*Tatsumi Fujinami *
*Inducted By:* Ric Flair











*Rikishi*
*Inducted By:* Jimmy & Jey Uso











*The Bushwhackers*
*Inducted By:* John Laurinaitis

________________________________________________________________________​
Ohhh yeah...about damn time one of the greatest careers and talent to ever grace the ring or present his persona is celebrated at this special WWE event. Now I'm thinking back to all of the classic feuds and matches Macho Man was involved in. The memories are a nostalgia trip I don't want to come down from. Oooh yeah...I dig it! HISTORY BECKONS...


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

Your sig :trips5


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

I'd like to see Vader, or Bam Bam Bigelow in.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Who convinced Lanny Poffo to change his mind? I've been hearing h was the reason Savage wasn't inducted until this year?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Alundra Blayze for HOF 2015


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

This is already shaping up to be a great class :mark:. Would be awesome if Steamboat inducts Savage into the HOF


----------



## PoTayToh (Oct 30, 2014)

I just hope he doesn't pass away shortly after like the Ultimate Warrior


----------



## ATF (Jan 2, 2012)

About damn fucking time.



PoTayToh said:


> I just hope he doesn't pass away shortly after like the Ultimate Warrior


Not sure if sarcasm or not.

If yes, then I applaud you and your awesomely twisted sense of humor. If not and you were actually serious... you sir should be aware of just how colossally wrong your comment was.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

They waited way too fucking much to induct Randy Savage. Stupid WWE.


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

I've been waiting for this for ten years.

I have been sick to my stomach ever since about 2007 that he was never the headliner. Every year since then I wanted him, even before Flair in 2008. Savage was on Flair's level and more important to the WWE then Ric Flair.

I wanted him to headline in 07, 08, 09, 10, 11, (then he died and I figured he was a shoe in for 12) but no, 12, 13, 14 went without him.

Now in 15, better late then never.

It won't be the same without him but now I can get some peace of mind around this thing. I hope the cameras cut to Stephanie and HHH a lot during the speech.

Oh and for those of you complaining about Hulk Hogan....Lanny Poffo said he doesen't want to be any part of it or get payed to "betray his brothers wishes" that were to induct him, his brother and late father.

So that's why they got Hulk.

Plus only him Steamboat, Flair, Jake or Lawler realistically make sense out of everyone who's alive.

I'm fine with Hulk.

Seems fitting a star of his magnitiude gets inducted by the biggest name ever.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

agree on the whole should have been inducted years ago you know when he was alive thing.

as for a woman as much as they deserve it i dont think Sable or Madusa will go in (Sable is practically a recluse after marrying Brock)


i would mark out like fuck if they did induct Sable 

i know theres been a campaign to get davey boy in then there are the other usual suspects like rick rude and miss elizabeth (now im thinking if randy is getting inducted theyre likely going to induct liz)


----------



## Beaker3391 (Nov 3, 2011)

DDP


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

9hunter said:


> agree on the whole should have been inducted years ago you know when he was alive thing.
> 
> as for a woman as much as they deserve it i dont think Sable or Madusa will go in (Sable is practically a recluse after marrying Brock)
> 
> ...


Elizabeth already got inducted.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm hoping the Nasty Boys or Demolition gets inducted.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

It was about damn time that Macho Man got into the HOF.


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

Weezy the WWF Fan said:


> 9hunter said:
> 
> 
> > agree on the whole should have been inducted years ago you know when he was alive thing.
> ...


No she did not


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Great news. Shame it's a posthumous induction though.

Hope Nash gets announced as well for 2015.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Brie Bella said:


> Great news. Shame it's a posthumous induction though.
> 
> Hope Nash gets announced as well for 2015.


I agree, it's time. :nash


----------



## Billy Kidman (Aug 17, 2008)

How I'd like to see the rest of the 2015 HOF card play out:
Kevin Nash
Diamond Dallas Page
Vader
Bruiser Brody 
Stan Hansen
Miss Elizabeth

I'd like to see them make peace with Owen's widow and get him in as well, but one omission at a time.


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

Allundra Blayze, Sable and DDP are great Shouts.

My other picks would be,

George Hackenschmidt and Frank Gotch. We all owe these guys a debt of gratitude. 

Sycho Sid. Anyone who main events 1 Wrestlemania let alone 2 should be in the HOF.

Lex Luger. 

Earthquake. (So underrated)


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

I am thrilled for Randy Savage to make it, as everyone says well deserved but well overdue.
As for the remainder of the class from rumours it sounds like Ray Stevens is going to be pencilled in and inducted by Pat Patterson, again another deserving inductee.
Now if Stevens goes in aswell then that is 2 posthumous inductions from the go. WWE tend to not go beyond 2 posthumous inductions per year so this makes me skeptical on Davey Boy Smith even though he should definately go in as the most successful UK wrestler thus far and his main event at Summerslam at Wembley stadium with Bret Hart was a classic. He also accomplished most honours in his career and was in the main event and upper card mix and was over for the majority of his career as both a singles and tag team star.
I also thought Miss Elizabeth should be the female inductee this year as she was so closely associated with the career of the Macho Man and herself was an icon during the 80's. The first lady of wrestling should be in the HOF but again with Savage and Stevens confirmed and rumoured to be then Elizabeth like Davey Boy would be another posthumous induction. 
I can't see WWE doing so many posthumous inductions but I think they should make an exception for Miss Elizabeth this year as it would be the right year.
I also think it is going to be Demolition's year as I am picking up the name dropping a lot in the Ascension promo's over the past few weeks. 
The mid card selections could be anyone really so too hard to predict those although a few names I could throw out that are worthy that are still here are DDP, Honky Tonk Man and Rick Martel. 
I think this would have been Kevin Nash's year but I suspect those plans would have changed until the recent domestic issue blows over.
I think the female selection should be Miss Elizabeth but if it does not happen then I think the likes of Madusa, Luna Vachon and Sable (Chyna also but we know that ain't happening right now) deserve an induction for their impact and overall careers in the case of Madusa and Luna.
I would be good with Victoria too as she completes the golden era trifecta with Trish and Lita.
We know a celebrity will be inducted and I am going to guess at Joan Rivers as it is in California.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

Chrome said:


> I agree, it's time. :nash



Nash has said he wont go in until Rick Rude does


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

It was The Genius's idea for Hogan to induct The Macho Man.

I'm happy to see Savage go in the Hall Of Fame, but of course McMahon never respected his family. They should've honored Savage's wish.

- Vic


----------



## Arm-Bar1004 (Mar 7, 2012)

Billy Kidman said:


> How I'd like to see the rest of the 2015 HOF card play out:
> Kevin Nash
> Diamond Dallas Page
> Vader
> ...


Seeing how they got Sammartino, Warrior, and now Savage, Owen's induction might be right around the corner even.


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

The last three headliners were all "May never happen" guys which is really funny.

Kevin Nash will likely not go in this year after being suspended for his christmas chokeslam on his son.

Not the best publicity for a company erasing another guy for killing his son and wife. Ya know?

I'd say he had a good chance up until that but now he'll probably go in a couple of years.


People are right about the all the deceased deserving guys having to wait now that Savage and potentially Stevens are in this class. They have to HAVE SOME LIVE PEOPLE there ya know to sell tickets too....

So 

Rude
Owen
Bulldog
Pillman (This really sucks I have been waiting for Austin to induct him every year but hey Savage is there so no complaints) 
Bam Bam
Bossman (YES, the fucking Bossman)
Liz (It looks like she wont be inducted anytime soon)



all have to wait



I want....


They have so many great tag teams to induct

Demolition
Rock N Roll Express
Midnight Express
Fabulous Freebirds
Can Am Connection
Steiner Brothers
New Age Outlaws
British Bulldog's



Etc

Luger
Big Van Vader
Slick 
Lawrence Taylor
Rick Martel
Dean Malenko
Sable


The WWE has Headliners for the next decade if they want...


Sting
Undertaker
Kurt Angle
Triple H
The Rock
Brock Lesnar
Kane
Big Show
Kevin Nash (Maybe a headliner, doubt it though)
Luger (Maybe a headliner, doubt it though)
John Cena (ugh when his Time is up, his time will be now)

And if they run out of headliners after this for the next ten years the company can just keep inducting Ric Flair.


----------



## LOL Mic Skills (Dec 13, 2013)

now that Savage is finally going in we need the following in as well: 

Damien Demento 
The Brooklyn Brawler 
Bastion Booger 
Conquistador no. 2
Corporal Kirchner 
Kurgan 
HHH 
El Dandy 
Sean Mooney
Max Moon 
The Goon 
Mordecai 
Sean Stasiak 
Sick Boy 
Barry Horowitz


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

@ LOL mic skills, with that list WWE should be safe for a headliner for the next 20 years ?
But getting back to being serious I am going to predict the rest of the HOF 2015 class and say....
Headliner: Macho Man Randy Savage
Secondary main eventer: Kevin Nash
Secondary main eventer/Mid card: Diamond Dallas Page
Pioneer era inductee: Ray Stevens
Tag Team: Demolition
Female inductee: Victoria
Celebrity inductee: Joan Rivers


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

DDP 
Ray Stevens
Bam Bam
Vader
Rude
Ms Elizabeth

Celebrity - Cindi Lauper


----------



## BloodTells81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Now that Savage is in, give us Demolition!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

They having him inducted by Hulk Hogan? Wow what an insult to Savage. Dude couldn't stand him IIRC. WWE are so fucked in the head. Can't even have a proper HOF.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

My 2015 Class would've been:

Rock
Savage
Honky Tonk Man
Madusa
Rude
Martel
Demolition

- Vic


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

The WWE Hall of Fame beckons for Jim Johnston. He can be one of the last to be announced.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Acquired Taste said:


> They having him inducted by Hulk Hogan? Wow what an insult to Savage. Dude couldn't stand him IIRC. WWE are so fucked in the head. Can't even have a proper HOF.


Don't tell me you really taught the WWE was going to do something proper?


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I doubt it will happen but i'd like to see perhaps Lex Luger or Rick Rude to go in, if not this year any year will do.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

So damn happy that I'll be at this Hall of Fame live. I Agree that they should have inducted Macho Man earlier, but now I'm glad they waited so long. I'll be able to see it live!


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

The Acquired Taste said:


> They having him inducted by Hulk Hogan? Wow what an insult to Savage. Dude couldn't stand him IIRC. WWE are so fucked in the head. Can't even have a proper HOF.


IIRC, I think Hogan and Savage buried (or at least we're about to bury) the hatchet before Randy's tragic accident.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

PrinceofPush said:


> IIRC, I think Hogan and Savage buried (or at least we're about to bury) the hatchet before Randy's tragic accident.


I think that's another one of Hulk's marvelous stories. Like the time he said Elvis watched him wrestle in Memphis.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Long overdue for Savage!


----------



## Jo_Dallas (Aug 5, 2014)

dennis rodman as a celeb.. it was epic when he went to wcw


----------



## machomark (Dec 5, 2014)

Phil_Mc_90 said:


> Savage
> *DDP *
> Ray Stevens
> Bam Bam
> ...




You do know th at only the people in BOLD on your list are alive.

There's no way the Hall of Fame would put five of the 8 people inducted people who are deceased.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

_*WWE 2015 HOF Prediction list.*_
*
Headliner*: Macho Man of course
*Diva/Female Wrestler*: Alundra Blayze/Madusa
*Classic Wrestler/Pre-1960's*: Lou Thesz 
*Tag Tam/Stable*: NWO 
*Golden Age Wrestler*: Rick Martel 
*Attitude Era Wrestler*: Ken Shamrock 
*Celebrity*: Cyndi Laupner


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Sting
Randy Savage
Diesel
British Bulldog
Owen Hart
Alundra Blayze
Lawrence Taylor


----------



## Vince McFan (Jan 6, 2014)

murder said:


> Sting
> Randy Savage
> Diesel
> British Bulldog
> ...


Sunny was inducted a few years ago. 

Macho Man this year will be awesome. I've been waiting for this for about 10 years.

The biggest and most overdue induction of all time will be Vince McMahon, but I can't imagine he will allow it while he's still alive.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

Yay, just bought tix for the induction ceremony this year and I'm also going to Wrestlemania. I think of Wrestlemania as a once in a lifetime type of thing and because it's in my neck of the woods this year it was now or never. So I'm pumped! I've been an on-and-off wrestling fan my whole life since right after Wrestelmania III. 

I just perused the list of inductees. I recommend checking out the list on Wikipedia because it's handy and it lists their accomplishments in a nicely organized manner. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/WWE_Hall_of_Fame The following is my list of those who *need *to get inducted. 

- The British Bulldogs, Demolition, Bam Bam, Honky Tonk Man, Rick Martel, Miss Elizabeth, Lord Alfred Hayes, The Anvil.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Soo stoked for Macho Man in the HoF. A great that will not be forgotten.:crying:

You guys remember this?


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

Kinda wanted Randy and Miss Elizabeth to be inducted at the same time.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

In defense of Hogan, him and and Savage were best friends (before Elizabeth filed for divorced) and he got Savage hired in WCW. The Macho Man also gave Hogan the best workrate match of his career at Wrestlemania V so its only fitting The Hulkster inducts him.

- Vic


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't think of anyone else who should induct him.


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

You know maybe Savage disliked Hogan because he realized he develop his character similar to the Hulkster, and was late to turn it back...


Anyways I think Hogan should be better hosting the show itself.


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

Owen should go in , If not this year . Soon cause he deserves it also!!! Just like Randy did.


----------



## Rex Rasslin (Jan 6, 2014)

Finally the Macho Man will go in (Y) Oooooooooh yeah DIG IT!!!!


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

He's in stop bitching about how long it took 


I like the format they have been running for the hof 

Its usually one huge name a mid card guy and a tag team /stable diva and celeb 

Guys wanting them to induct all the huge names at once are going to be the ones bitching when all the huge names run out and guys like spike dudley headline lmao


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

I've just finished watching the Loose Cannon documentary on the Network, and I'd really like to see Flyin' Brian get inducted this year.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm hoping Sable gets inducted this year. I think she really deserves it.


----------



## MachoMadness1988 (Dec 3, 2011)

Needs to happen.........










This would be a fun lineup....

Savage
Fabulous Freebirds (Kevin Von Erich induct)
Owen Hart (Mick Foley inducts.....probably too heart wrenching for Bret)
Vader (Mick Foley as well)
DDP (Jake Roberts)
Rick Martel (Tito Santana) 
Zeus (Chris Tucker.....just cuz it would be fun)


----------



## DoubtGin (Nov 24, 2013)

WWE &#8207 @WWE 

BREAKING: @Schwarzenegger to be Celebrity Inductee into @WWE #HallofFame Class of 2015! http://wwe.me/HXxS8 #WM31


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

yes terminator will be inducted https://twitter.com/TripleH/status/559756797972840449 :trips2 confirms it.


----------



## Sliced Bread no2 (Oct 23, 2013)

For some reason, as much as I usually hate celebrity inductions, I'm not against this.

I love Arnie.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

Love Arnie, but Cyndi Lauper still continues to get screwed out of a HOF induction.


----------



## DxRaider (Dec 29, 2014)

2015 Hall of Fame Class:
"Macho Man" Randy Savage
Arnold Schwarzenegger 
Kevin Nash
"Diamond" Dallas Page
Demolition
Sable


----------



## Lazyking (Dec 25, 2011)

#ConnorTheCrusherWWEHOF


----------



## tboneangle (Jan 14, 2009)

Should I go? Tickets on stub hub are cheap still. And I'll be doing everything else that weekend for mania.


----------



## mellison24 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lazyking said:


> #ConnorTheCrusherWWEHOF


They should do a 'fan wing' of the HOF!!


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

wow i was looking up women who aren't in the HoF yet and i was floored when I saw that Elizabeth wasn't in there yet. Obviously she never wrestled, but she was THE WOMAN OF WRESTLING in the 80s! 

Also Medusa and Luna Vachon are silly omissions at this point too


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Elizabeth has to go in!


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Amazing machos going in but this class is going be difficult to beat the last 2 as they were stacked 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

They can't induct Savage but NOT induct Elizabeth thats just a slap in the face to us all!

I'm still hoping they eventually do WCW and ECW themed Hall Of Fames, a lot of those guys deserve to be recognised. Guys like Raven, Shane Douglas, Taz, Rhyno, RVD, 2 Cold Scorpio and Sabu for ECW. 

I guess its kinda redundant since 90% of WCW guys were originally WWE guys but their is still plenty of guys that were there that would deserve a Hall Of Fame mention. Scott Steiner, Goldberg, DDP, hell even Eric Bishoff would deserve a spot.


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

If they are putting in Ray Stevens, I can't see them putting Elizabeth in this year because that would mean 3 of the inductees have passed away. And if they don't put her in this year with Savage going in, I can't see her going in at all sadly. 

I can see putting her in together with Savage might be a bit hurtful to his wife but I still think they could induct her separately the same year.


----------



## She's Not Into You (Feb 4, 2015)

I would like to see Honky Tonk Man and Chyna in the HOF.


----------



## FROSTY (Jan 22, 2015)

Within the next few years I'd really like to see them induct The Midnight Express (Condrey, Eaton, Lane & Cornette) and The Rock 'n' Roll Express. The 2 greatest tag teams of the 80's thru 1990, they were incredible.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2015-02-09/2015-wwe-hall-of-fame-inductee-expected-27074918



> The third inductee in the WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2015 will be announced on Monday night during Raw, WWE.com has learned.
> 
> This as-yet-unnamed WWE Legend will join “Macho Man” Randy Savage and Celebrity Inductee Arnold Schwarzenegger in this year’s elite group of icons, to be honored at the WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony the night before WrestleMania 31. Will this 2015 WWE Hall of Famer be from WWE’s Attitude Era? Is it a groundbreaking WWE Diva? Or is it perhaps a fan-favorite competitor from ECW, WCW or another classic promotion?
> 
> Find out the third member of the WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2015 by tuning in to Raw this Monday night at 8/7 CT on USA Network.


----------



## Danjo1986 (Jun 7, 2008)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Mr. Kevin Nash?


----------



## Captain Mental (Aug 31, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Andy Kaufman.

Probably the only celebrity who really gave a shit about wrestling.

Still no celebrity belongs in the HOF, but then who cares, this HOF is just for publicity.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Miss Elizabeth


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Scott Steiner?


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Captain Mental said:


> Andy Kaufman.
> 
> Probably the only celebrity who really gave a shit about wrestling.
> 
> Still no celebrity belongs in the HOF, but then who cares, this HOF is just for publicity.


I actually like this idea. Kaufman loved the business and drew


----------



## killacamt (Jul 23, 2006)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

The Outsiders


----------



## BigSams50 (Jul 22, 2010)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Chyna!


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Captain Mental said:


> Andy Kaufman.
> 
> Probably the only celebrity who really gave a shit about wrestling.


Dennis Rodman and Karl Malone say hi.


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Owen Hart :fingerscrossed


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

It's most likely will be (original) Crippler Ray Stevens.


----------



## John Cena > Wrestling (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

New Jack from ECW.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

please be sable please be sable


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



MagicJohnson said:


> Dennis Rodman and Karl Malone say hi.


As well as David Arquette.


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Imagine the swerve if it ended up being Chyna. :lol


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

It should be Vader, he was one of the best Big Guys WWE has ever had. It's pretty rare for heavy guys to do a moonsault perfectly.


----------



## whalejail (Feb 3, 2015)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



BigSams50 said:


> Chyna!


PLOT TWIST! :bully4


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



MagicJohnson said:


> Dennis Rodman and Karl Malone say hi.


They can say hi all they want, but Kauffman had more impact, passion, and a run most heels would be jealous of. Malone and Rodman are a footnote in a forgotten chapter on WCW.

Some good ideas though: Ray Stevens, Vader, Sable....All three would be great. But if I were to pick someone who I would like to see in it would be Lance Russell.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Wanted Cyndi Lauper but Celebrity Inductee has already been filled. Hopefully next year she gets in.

There were rumors recently the 3rd inductee would be Ray Stevens.

I'm personally hoping it's Rick Rude.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Greenlawler said:


> They can say hi all they want, but Kauffman had more impact, passion, and a run most heels would be jealous of. .


No he didn't.


----------



## Stroker Ace (Apr 8, 2011)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Let it be Chyna and it turns out this whole time Austin was foreshadowing.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

William Regal is the guy I want in badly. 

Is Sable in there? 
Molly Holly? she's a clean cut lady now, they could totally present her. 

anyway it's probably one of HHH's pals.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



MagicJohnson said:


> No he didn't.


Okay...whatever you say man.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Please let it be Vader!


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Roman?


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Mister Excitement said:


> Please let it be Vader!


Seriously, that would be perfect and I'd be :mark:ing out in perpetuity.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I thought Ray Stevens was already revealed as the next one? Maybe I read wrong..

I'd like to see Vader, Rick Rude, Dean Malenko, William Regal and Lou Thesz


----------



## kendoo (Oct 23, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I'd love Vader to get inducted I think Rude is a good shout since he was buddies with the boss trips.


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Vader or Rick Rude :moyes1


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Obviously the GOATS AJ Lee, Paige and Eva Marie.










I'm hoping for Miss Liz, Rude or Owen Hart(too bad that's not gonna happen because of Martha)


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

*Please let it be either Vader or Bull Nakano. *


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

If Chyna never gets in it will be a crime.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Andy Kaufman


----------



## ThePhenomtaker (Mar 25, 2005)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Sting


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Kevin Nash.


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Rodgers said:


> Miss Elizabeth


Yup. I hope so. 

It would just be beyond ridiculous for them to put Randy in there and not Ms Elizabeth.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Andy Kaufman and Bull Nakano would have me marking out huge. :mark:


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Sid? Nash? Luger? 

But sure nash said he didn't want to go in till Rick rude did.

Nwo possibly if he would do it as a group,

Freebirds will most likely be a lock for next year.

Maybe demolition? 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## tylermoxreigns (Aug 8, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Please be Miss Elizabeth


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Nice, always enjoy the little videos they attach with the HOF announcements


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

If not Rick Rude, then I hope it's Bam Bam Bigelow.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

*I can see somebody like Rikishi being inducted this year. They can play up the grand Samoan heritage on the eve of WrestleMania, adding a nice glowing feeling towards Reigns who'll go on the next night to beat Lesnar for the big one.

Whether he gets announced tomorrow night though is another story all together.*


----------



## Jericho-79 (Nov 29, 2009)

How long do the HOF shows usually last? Two hours? Three hours?

This year the HOF in San Jose starts at 4:45 PM Pacific Time. I'm taking the light rail to and from the San Jose arena. So I don't want to miss the last train after the show.


----------



## SeiyaKanie (Jan 12, 2015)

Jericho-79 said:


> How long do the HOF shows usually last? Two hours? Three hours?
> 
> This year the HOF in San Jose starts at 4:45 PM Pacific Time. I'm taking the light rail to and from the San Jose arena. So I don't want to miss the last train after the show.



HOF 2013 and 2014 lasted 3.5 hours


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

The Fabulous Freebirds 
Vader
The Honky Tonk Man
Rick Rude
Bam Bam Bigelow
The Steiners
Demolition


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I'm still not so patiently waiting for Ivan Koloff to go in. 

I'd have no problem with Vader though. He was a fabulous big guy!!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Actually, that is a good point. 

How is Kaufman NOT in the celebrity wing yet? That was one of the most memorable crossover angles ever done in wrestling.


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Is Sable in the HOF? If she is not, then I'm really surprised that her name is not thrown around that often.


----------



## I Came To Play (Jul 18, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Luther Reigns


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I think the bigger question is what is taking so long for Muhammad Ali to get into the HoF?


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

dave reckons it's ray stevens


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

Its going to be a chick followed by a tag team/stable then finally an older guy from another promotion 

How many people go on each year ?


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

As much as I’d love to see Rude get in, they already have one dead guy induction this year. I’d prefer to see a living wrestler actually able to accept the award, especially since I’m going to the ceremony. I vote for Demolition or Rick Martel.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Rikishi is the 3rd hall of fame inductee just saw it on the network


----------



## Ozymandias (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Rikishi!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I did it for da rock


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Makes way too much sense, and his career was more than solid.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

and once again we are reminded why their HOF is LOL worthy.

Who's next? Lance Storm? Val Venis?


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Anybody can get in the WWE HoF. Rikishi :jordan4


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Don't mind Rikishi. People have forgotten how over he was with the fans in the Attitude Era.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

would've preferred him in as the Headshrinkers w/ Samu.










That was a bad ass team.


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Nightrow said:


> Don't mind Rikishi. People forget how over he was in the Attitude Era.


So were Crash Holly and Scotty 2 Hotty. Shit, I shouldn't give WWE any more ideas.

I will say, though, Rikishi did have a long fucking run in the Fed. I just remember him as Rikishi and not his other gimmicks. He had long tenure there so it's not that bad.

Midcard or main event, I think anybody who's put 10+ years in and leaves on good terms is an eventual lock. WWE liked you enough to keep you around for that long, so why wouldn't they put you in their club?


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

With all due respect to Rikishi. Nothing against him. Did good for himself and busted his ass. He is NOT hof worthy. It devalues the hof even more. Thats what they get for having 8 inductees or so every year. You run out of people to induct.

They should of had 2 inductees every year and give them a 45 min speech each. Only legit maineventers or great uppermidcarders like Steamboat/Mr Perfect
Rikishi getting inducted is the equivalent of R truth getting inducted. Jobber 95% of his career and only a transitional maineventer in 2000 while r truth was a transitional maineventer in 2011.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Yeah, I don't know how I feel about this.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



VanHammerFan said:


> So were Crash Holly and Scotty 2 Hotty. Shit, I shouldn't give WWE anymore ideas.
> 
> I will say, though, Rikishi did have a long fucking run in the Fed. I just remember him as Rikishi and not his other gimmicks. He had long tenure there so it's not that bad.
> 
> Midcard or main event, I think anybody who's put 10+ years in and leaves on good terms is a lock.


Rikishi was more over with fans than Crash Holly and Scotty 2 Hotty. But why people still take the WWE HOF seriously and expect only big names to be put in there after Koko B Ware's induction, I will never understand. I've learned to accept that WWE HOF is a joke, so I don't mind Rikishi's induction as much as everybody else does. At least, Rikishi is more worthy of going in than Koko B Ware or Drew Carey.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Nightrow said:


> Rikishi was more over with fans than Crash Holly and Scotty 2 Hotty. But why people still take the WWE HOF seriously and expect only big names to be put in there after Koko B Ware's induction, I will never understand. I've learned to accept that WWE HOF is a joke, so I don't mind Rikishi's induction as much as everybody else does. At least, Rikishi is more worthy of going in than Koko B Ware or Drew Carey.


Rikishi had a very solid career which I can say is border line HoF worthy.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Rikishi going in the HoF to make Roman look strong

JOKING JOKING


----------



## Medicaid (Apr 7, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

They pretty much have everyone who belongs there except Benoit, Angle, Rey Mysterio Jericho, DDP, Nash, HHH and most of those ppl built their legacy outside of WWE, so i can see why WWe is so hesitant. 

Not sure why Owen Hart is not in there yet. Shyt, even British Bulldog belongs there. before Rikishi.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I like I like


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Congrats to Rikishi. He's had a long career with the WWE. Granted, there are others more deserving to get in before he does, but I'm not upset.


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I mean Rikishi was in WWF/WWE for like a good 12 years. I'd say he's HOF worthy. Always been a solid worker.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Have no problem with Rikishi going in, his Heel run in 2000 was his absolute best. Also they will acknowledge his Headshrinkers run, although it's not really talked about. I



Personally though, I really want to see Brian Pillman get inducted, he was one of the earliest Stars that truly brought "Attitude" to wrestling in the 90's, Pillman was such a special talent, look past his Loose Cannon persona and see how great he was in the ring.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

They need to induct Muhammad Ali before he passes.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

The guy was in the wwf for about 3 year's and was nothing more than a midcarder....... he doesn't deserve it.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I could have picked a million of people more deserving than him .


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He's got his background with the Samoan Swat team and the Headshrinkers too. I'm not sure if that is HOF worthy or not. It's up to Vince, I suppose.


----------



## DesoloutionRow (May 18, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

It's obvious that they are only inducting him because he is related to a legend like Roman Reigns.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> The guy was in the wwf for about 3 year's and was nothing more than a midcarder....... he doesn't deserve it.


3 years?

are you trolling?


----------



## Pappa Bacon (May 31, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I wouldn't consider him it's probably to play up the Uso's and Reigns lineage. He had a long run from the Samoan SWAT to Rakishi but their are far more deserving. This is where I feel the WWE sticks it's nose up at the guys from AWA WCW and so on.


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

of course, a samoan _wrestler_


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



Arcturus said:


> 3 years?
> 
> are you trolling?


Well , when they will induct Kane , it won't be for Isaac Yankeem and Fake Diesel .


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



Arcturus said:


> 3 years?
> 
> are you trolling?


He debuted in 99.... wasn't he pretty much gone by 02?


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He debuted in WWE in 1992

There was always going to be a Samoan in this years Hof given San Francisco is their main base


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He debuted in 99.... wasn't he pretty much gone by 02?


....... lol


----------



## luckyfri (Sep 30, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



Pappa Bacon said:


> I wouldn't consider him it's probably to play up the Uso's and Reigns lineage. He had a long run from the Samoan SWAT to Rakishi but their are far more deserving. This is where I feel the WWE sticks it's nose up at the guys from AWA WCW and so on.


i thought a little about this too, but do not wanted to tell this first. so my thoughts why i did not wanted to say: rikishi i remember was great gimmick. but not so important in wwe history. so if you put him in, nearly every former wwe performer has chance to get in. some for talent, some for being 20 years jobbers. but still remember i think riskishi was awesome, but i thought HOF was supposed for more important ones. 
So i am a Regal fan and if Rikishi is in, Willi has to be there to. It is like if you make Bruce Bowen NBA HALL of FAME for being a Spur


----------



## Darkod (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

3 years? try 12 years.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He debuted in 99.... wasn't he pretty much gone by 02?


So the feuds he was embroiled in with Freedbird Michael PS Hayes in World Class, the Road Warriors in WCW and causing major havoc in the tag scene in WWE as a member of the SST/Headshrinkers has no factor in him going into the hall.


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

There are guys who never wrestled in the WWE in the HOF and guys who are there just because Vince or someone else like them. It's not that serious.


----------



## The Beast Incarnate (Feb 23, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I'm happy with it. If you ask people to name wrestlers they remember from their youth, even if they didn't watch Rikishi is one of those with Stone Cold, The Rock, Mankind, Kane and The Undertaker, tag team people always remember is The Hardy Boyz, would love to see them in the HoF.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I give him credit for Samoan swat team and The Headshrinkers. He sucked as The Sultan though. He must still be in good with WWE and that is obviously playing in his favor.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Snake Plissken said:


> Have no problem with Rikishi going in, his Heel run in 2000 was his absolute best. Also they will acknowledge his Headshrinkers run, although it's not really talked about. I
> 
> 
> 
> Personally though, I really want to see Brian Pillman get inducted, he was one of the earliest Stars that truly brought "Attitude" to wrestling in the 90's, Pillman was such a special talent, look past his Loose Cannon persona and see how great he was in the ring.


I could've sworn Pillman was in already. I wonder what the issue is.

Miss Elizabeth, Rick Rude and the British Bulldog are some other names I'd like to see in the HOF.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Rikishi was there long before he became Rikishi. I'm fine with them putting him in if guys like Arnold for having 2 appearences can get in. Besides as Rikishi he actually was very popular and always was fun to watch, he was agile for his size.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Medicaid said:


> Not sure why Owen Hart is not in there yet. Shyt, even British Bulldog belongs there. before Rikishi.


Owen Harts widow owns the rights to pretty much everything Owen Hart and she still blames WWE for what happened.

Bull Dog idk why he is not in it.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Hall of Fame is a joke.


----------



## WWE_Ultrastar (Jun 7, 2011)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

The Hall of Mediocrity.


----------



## pagi (May 2, 2004)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Lol at the op. He is surely a kid that completely missed the attitude era. Rikishi was over as HELL until they fucked him over with the heel turn. Hell, he was more over than anybody on the current roster except Daniel Bryan. Yeah, he was a mid carder, but a GREAT mid carder. Get out of here with this shit.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He debuted in 99.... wasn't he pretty much gone by 02?


I feel he was around earlier than that although I can't remember too clearly, however I am pretty sure he was still hanging around in 2004. Nonetheless he doesn't belong in the HOF. This is the equivalent of in 10 years time, with all due respect, Umaga being inducted into the HOF. An upper midcarder at best with one or two memorable feuds.


The HOF truly is becoming less and less of an elite class now. IMO they should have 3 or 4 inductees each year with actual legends. Not midcarders and celebrities.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

This is how I will always remember Rikishi. The Massacre in Marietta.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> *The guy was in the wwf for about 3 year's *and was nothing more than a midcarder....... he doesn't deserve it.


what word are you shortening to make in "year's" instead of "years"? and lol at you and 3 "year's". guy was a boss in NWA, WWF for the entire 90's.


----------



## LigerJ81 (Jan 5, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He did it Be"for"e The Rock

But I don't see a problem with him in the Hall of Fame. People who haven't done much in the WWE are in the HoF.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He's going in as Rikishi people.... so yes 3 years. I'm sure when Kane goes in no one will ever care about him being the fake Diesel and Isaac Yankeem..... come the fuck on. Rikishi sucked. End of story.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

ugh just because Koko B Ware is in the hall of fame doesn't mean we have to continue with this mediocre inductee thing!


----------



## WWE Attitude (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

how can he induct him after this? lolol


----------



## CM Punk Is A God (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

A lot of guys don't deserve to be in the HOF but still are.. All they have to do is be an employee for a while and eventually they'll get in.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



CM Punk Is A God said:


> A lot of guys don't deserve to be in the HOF but still are.. All they have to do is be an employee for a while and eventually they'll get in.


That means the Brooklyn Brawler and Virgil are due...smh....


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

They're really going after the Samoan market this year.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I remember arguing with KANA who thought it was funny when I said Christian will be in the HoF because he deserves it. 

Rikishi is in it :jordan5. HoF was a joke before they finally got Macho in and it's still a joke now.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I think if they limited the amount of people getting inducted each year it would feel more special.

I don't think Rikishi is HOF worthy, running over Stone Cold was probably his career highlight, but I won't complain. I suppose there's worse.


----------



## leon0677 (Feb 8, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

If there's room in the HoF for Arnold Schwarzenegger then there's room for Rikishi.


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

It is what it is. 

Maybe Too Cool can join him on stage at the HOF for a celebratory dance. 










:mark:


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

People who say he doesnt deserve to go in the HOF either weren't watching back then or have forgotten just how over Rikishi was in 99-00, the crowd popped for Rikishi and Too Cool as much as anyone else on the roster, I loved it and I'm ashamed to say I used to dance round my parents front room when they did.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I'm not a Rikishi fan myself, but to be fair to the guy, he's been wrestling for 30 years now, was a tag team and Intercontinental Champion, and if WWE hadn't killed by his momentum in 2000 by turning him heel, he could've been a credible main eventer. He was so over back then.

- Vic


----------



## DarkerDays (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

More deserving than those in the "Celebrity Wing".


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Its them inducting too many people every year. They are starting to run out of names. Still Rikishi isnt deserving. Theres tons of guys in wcw,ecw,nwa,awa etc that they could induct before him. Even jbl would be better. Why dont they just induct him? Hell Christian. Regal.


----------



## Snake Plissken (Nov 9, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



Empress said:


> I could've sworn Pillman was in already. I wonder what the issue is.
> 
> Miss Elizabeth, Rick Rude and the British Bulldog are some other names I'd like to see in the HOF.


Pillman has still not been inducted yet, he's one of the names that is at the top of the list for a Hall Of Fame induction, Austin could induct him since he spent a long time with Brian. 

The names you mentioned all are overdue a place in the HOF, Miss Elizabeth should really be inducted this year since Macho Man is going in. Obviously they can't all go in at once but they should have been inducted over some of the names that have gone in over the years.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

so all it takes to be a HOF'er is to run over a man.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



Cleavage said:


> so all it takes to be a HOF'er is to run over a man.


Koko B. Ware was a jobber to the starts.


----------



## Mister Excitement (Apr 17, 2006)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Katie Vick reference!


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

They're inducting Rikishi 'The Gimmick' not Rikishi 'The Wrestler'

Like with Koko B. Ware


----------



## Krispenwah (Oct 29, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Wow, never realized Rikishi was so underrated on here..


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

I for some reason was holding out hope for Owen. Stupid I know.

Rikishi? Miss Elizabeth, Rick Rude, Pillman, the New Hart Foundation... and they go with Rikishi?


----------



## Alden Heathcliffe (Nov 15, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Bleh. Can't say I like it in the least.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

family and total divas. for a fat and ugly guy im jealous of him since he got paid and over for rubbing his arse in guy's faces


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He was performing before he became Rikishi, OK kiddies.

And are we hating on EVERY Samoan now because of Reigns?


----------



## She's Not Into You (Feb 4, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I would put JBL in the HOF before Rikishi anyone but Rikishi. If Rikishi is in then Too Cool should be in as a whole.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

If the guy who invented the "stink face" doesn't deserve to get into the WWE Hall of Fame then I don't know who does. Seriously though I have no problem with this. Rikishi was a bad motherfucker. 

Still, "In WWF, Demolition were three-time Tag Team Champions, and hold the records for both the single longest tag title reign and the most combined days as reigning champions" (during the golden age no less). They also had a killer finisher and the best theme song ever. Why the tits aren't they in the HOF yet?


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I have no issue with Rikishi as a performer, but he doesn't deserve to go in the Hall of Fame. To justify his inclusion with the fact that Koko B. Ware is in it is ridiculous too...you could use that excuse for anyone and it doesn't make them more deserving.

The fact is, it took 8 years and multiple gimmick changes for Rikishi to finally get over as a midcarder, then when they gave him a chance, he completely flopped as a main eventer and floundered in the midcard and tag division for the rest of his WWE run. He had a few unmemorable tag title runs and a cup of coffee as IC champ.

He done absolutely NOTHING of significance in 12 years. All he'll ever be remembered for is the phrase, "I did it for The Rock", and shoving his ass in dudes' faces. I really can't think of any reason for him to be included in there except for the family he is part of, in which case, they might as well just induct the entire Anoa'i family.


----------



## Xist2inspire (May 29, 2010)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

They did it for The Rock.

(I'm sorry, I couldn't resist :lmao)


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> He debuted in 99.... wasn't he pretty much gone by 02?


He debuted in the early 90s with Samu as the Headshrinkers, which was a pretty bad ass fuckin' tag team which would be cool for a tag induction, granted it's silly to see Rikishi in with the dancing fat man gimmick and all.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

And still no Jim Johnston.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



LigerJ81 said:


> He did it Be"for"e The Rock
> 
> But I don't see a problem with him in the Hall of Fame. People who haven't done much in the WWE are in the HoF.


So it's fine as long as the standards continue to get lower?




domotime2 said:


> ugh just because Koko B Ware is in the hall of fame doesn't mean we have to continue with this mediocre inductee thing!


This ^^^




leon0677 said:


> If there's room in the HoF for Arnold Schwarzenegger then there's room for Rikishi.


Celebrity wing is completely different.


----------



## PlymouthDW (Apr 5, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Because Two Cool + Rikishi was the hypest shit, man. It was Tons of Funk, except it was actually entertaining.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



Leonardo Spanky said:


> It is what it is.
> 
> Maybe Too Cool can join him on stage at the HOF for a celebratory dance.
> 
> ...


I would KILL for that to happen since I'll be there live.


----------



## lifebane (Nov 28, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Hall of *fame* everyone knows who rikishi is. 
Its not about being the greatest, its about recognition, and rikishi probably made wwe a fortune with too cool.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

And now people are shitting on FATU for no reason. 

Absolute disgrace. And people trying to justify them not knowing shit by saying everything he did before "Rikishi" doesn't count. Uh no, you just didn't know who the fuck he was, and are trying to cover your asses by saying "Rikishi only hurr hurr hurr". 

Learn your history PG noobs.


----------



## DCR (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Rikishi was a staple in the Attitude Era, a time in which most wrestling fans would say the product peaked. Sure, there are people more deserving that aren't in, but there are people less deserving that are in. I am a fan myself, and if the question was brought to me yesterday whether or not I believe he belonged in the hall of fame I would have been on the fence about it. 

Realistically, though, it's an opinion based Hall of Fame for a fake sport. You can't really make a case for or against anyone unless it's as glaringly obvious as an Undertaker or David Otunga, respectively. What the fuck are you going to use, pretend stats?

This does raise the question though, when will we see Val Venis in the HOF?


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

OP, Rikishi joined WWE in the early 90s and didn't leave till the mid 2000s.

He's definitely HoF worthy.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



MinistryDeadman95 said:


> OP, Rikishi joined WWE in the early 90s and didn't leave till the mid 2000s.
> 
> He's definitely HoF worthy.


If longevity = HOF worthy, then Bob Holly should be in before Rikishi.


----------



## est1992 (Jun 15, 2013)

Owen will go in one day Brett will gibe the speech 

But I don't know why guys get so pissed off like you should know buy now its usually one huge name followed by midcard acts divas, teams and celebs 

Congrats to the man I remember when he gave booker the stink face and he vomited on Michael Cole after it


----------



## The Lion Tamer (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Eh who cares it's bullshit anyways if Koko B Ware came make it so can everyone


----------



## manic37 (Apr 8, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I hate Rikishi just for inflicting the Uso's on us. :lol


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



xdoomsayerx said:


> The guy was in the wwf for about 3 year's and was nothing more than a midcarder....... he doesn't deserve it.


He was in the WWF for like 12 years lol , won 3 tag team championships and an IC title . Do I think he deserves it? Nah but its not like he was there for a cup of coffee, he was a member of the Headshrinkers


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*

Is Rikishi going to run over Bryan with a car at Fast Lane, and then say he did it for The Rock, for Roman Reigns?


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

not gonna get mad at a fake HOF, but I agree with OP. Rikishi definitely doesn't deserve it.

and don't give me that but he was in The Headshrinkers! Oh, a mid-card tag team in the 90s is HOF worthy?

clearly he's in because of Reigns/Usos currently getting pushes in WWE right now.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Congrats to Rikishi, I thought he was fun with Too Cool.


----------



## BehemothSuplex (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

:vince5 "Roman Reigns is related to The Rock and *HALL OF FAMER* Rikishi Fatu! Please cheer for him, god damn it!"


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Carlos Colon got in because WWE wanted his promotion in WWEs library. Rikishi is in because Usos/Reigns


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I'll say this, when you're HOF video package is filled with nothing but you giving "Stinkfaces", you don't deserve to be in the HOF. :maury


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He gets to be in the HOF but Christian never will.


----------



## Lightupbob (Jan 31, 2014)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Been reading a lot of negative things about this today. I'm honestly ok with him going in. Honestly I like WWE HOF. Should there be a certain standard to get into the hall? Of course....but WWE has publically said that if you have had a hard working career,made some kind of impact, and are a decent person you will get the honor to go in hall of fame


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Rikishi played a relatively large role in the company for a short time. Plus he was around forever and at one point was basically more over than anyone working today. They always put in a few more midcard guys. You could argue Rikishi doesn't belong in but he sure as hell belongs in over some of the other names in there such as Koko B Ware.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Pretty sure the WWE decided years ago a wrestler goes in because of the entire body of work including work outside the WWE. There have been more than a few guys put in who were not in the WWF or made their careers elsewhere. 

Verne, Carlos Colon, Von Erichs (I know Kerry was there for a while), The Horsemen never wrestled as a faction there, Mascaras was not inducted because of his WWF run, Abdullah etc...

That being said like others have mentioned there is a list at least a hundred long of guys more worthy of Hall of Fame induction. But I am not irritated at all we see someone "undeserving" in our eyes inducted every year. I actually think he deserves induction based on the past, just not so soon when there are others more worthy. But what's done is done and I am happy for the guy. He provided lots of entertainment at least for me.


----------



## MinistryDeadman95 (Jan 25, 2011)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



The Ultimate Puke said:


> If longevity = HOF worthy, then Bob Holly should be in before Rikishi.


Bob Holly will probably be in someday too. But Rikishi had many good runs with WWE, and he moved very good for his size, and he set the bar for a big man entertaining the crowd.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

I don't agree with this one at all but it happens.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

And yet you didn't make a thread on Arnold Schwarzenegger being inducted. :lol Rikish deserves it and I'm happy for him. He was a big part of the Attitude era.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

He was one of the biggest midcarders in the attitude era and was over as Fuck. And was around for well over 10 years with numerous tag titles and an IC title to his name. They can't fill it with massive names year after year.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

They guy was super over for a time

I'm fine for him being in just not the head of a class


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

Every single solitary year, we have some guy whining that a fake hall of fame for a fake sport has people who weren't main eventers in it. Did you just start watching?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

But....he did it for The Rock.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*

The guy took a bump off the Cell for your entertainment. That alone should get him considered.


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

Said it in the RAW thread. Big Bossman should go in the HOF this year.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

Larry Zbysko may be inducted this year. I liked him back when I was watching WCW in the late 90s.


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



DGenerationMC said:


> But....he did it for The Rock.


Aw, shut up you thong wearing fatty!!


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Rikishi a HOFamer really?*



Xist2inspire said:


> They did it for The Rock.
> 
> (I'm sorry, I couldn't resist :lmao)


Aw, shut up you thong wearing fatty!!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

Pyro and bullshit said:


> *The Rock
> Sting
> Randy Savage
> Kevin Nash(Please not as Diesel)
> ...


*:homer6 Woohoo, called it last year! 2/6 so far :mark:*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't mind Rikishi. He was a big star in his day and at one point one of the most popular midcarders during the AE.

I still think Sable will be the woman, since I doubt they are going to put in Liz.


----------



## Rexel (Jan 22, 2015)

Would like to see King Kong Bundy go in or Kamala, give the poor bastard something to treasure.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

I think Rikishi deserves a spot, just feels too early. Better to get guys in when they're still alive though.


----------



## Ashiagaru (Sep 15, 2013)

i hope Rick Rude gets inducted.


----------



## Legion103 (Jul 16, 2013)

RIKIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIISHI!


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

I only remember him being on that one Smackdown in 1999.

What major impact did he have on the company?


----------



## Darkness is here (Mar 25, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

He deserves it for being an asskicker.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

I love Arnold (nothing in life is better than Commando) but I had no idea that he was ever involved with wrestling until they announced his HOF induction.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*



FanSince88 said:


> I only remember him being on that one Smackdown in 1999.
> 
> What major impact did he have on the company?


I wondered the same thing.


----------



## AboveAverageBob (Oct 23, 2013)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

Media attention?


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

It's just the celebrity wing of the HoF, you don't need to reshape the face of the business to get in there. Arnold appeared on Raw in 2014 as well.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*



skarvika said:


> It's just the celebrity wing of the HoF, you don't need to reshape the face of the business to get in there. Arnold appeared on Raw in 2014 as well.


So as long as you're a celebrity who appeared on RAW/Smackdown, you're eligible for the HOF?


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

Drew Carey is in the Hall of Fame and all he did was walk into the ring and climb over the top rope. That's it. 

If the Hall of Fame was legit then only celebrities like Mr. T and Cyndi Lauper would get in. 

And maybe David Arquette for that GOAT title reign in WCW.


----------



## Killbane (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*



skarvika said:


> It's just the celebrity wing of the HoF, you don't need to reshape the face of the business to get in there. *Arnold appeared on Raw in 2014 as well.*


That was to push a movie. I think it is a symbiotic relationship. It gives WWE a major celebrity and gives Arnold access to a large audience.


----------



## JafarMustDie (Dec 18, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

Who?!


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

Well why not? Face it pretty much every celeb that has appeared in WWE will be inducted at some point, Ozzy Osbourne, Snoop Dogg, Seth Green, Hugh Jackman, even fucking Snuki. Cause for whatever reason there has to be a Celeb Inductee every year and they will run out eventually.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

Arnold dismissed a lot of steroid cases that WWE were up against in state of California...... so that's why.


----------



## skarvika (Jun 2, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*



FanSince88 said:


> So as long as you're a celebrity who appeared on RAW/Smackdown, you're eligible for the HOF?


Seems like it. Looking at the other celebrity inductees, most of them just made appearances as guests. Vince also probably has a hard on for Arnold since he's into bodybuilding.
I mean, if this got a guy in the HoF, I don't see why Arnold shouldn't be in...


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

Because he agreed to show up. And he's got a movie to promote.


----------



## FanSince88 (Aug 4, 2013)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*



skarvika said:


> Seems like it. Looking at the other celebrity inductees, most of them just made appearances as guests. Vince also probably has a hard on for Arnold since he's into bodybuilding.
> I mean, if this got a guy in the HoF, I don't see why Arnold shouldn't be in...


SMH...I forgot about Drew 

I hate being a negative Nancy, but this company does something every day to piss me off


----------



## adventurousman (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

HOF is a big joke, it has no value whatsoever


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

*Re: Serious question: Why is Arnold in the HOF?*

I'll give you two reasons

1.









2.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Only 2 celebrities I'm remotely interested in at this point. Cyndi Lauper and Andy Kauffman. As for the rest of this years class I'd love for Larry Zybsko to go in who is being reported and maybe DDP and Vader. Alundra Blayze or Leilani Kai would be my choice for female but wouldn't be surprised to see Victoria go in.


----------



## CD Player (May 27, 2013)

Hogan inducting Savage is disappointing. He's told so many lies in real life interviews that it's hard to believe what he says. Any story he says that sounds out of the ordinary, and no one else will verify, shouldn't be believed. He'll probably make up shit, positive and/or negative, during his speech.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*Re: Third HOF Announcement On This Monday's RAW*



just1988 said:


> *I can see somebody like Rikishi being inducted this year. They can play up the grand Samoan heritage on the eve of WrestleMania, adding a nice glowing feeling towards Reigns who'll go on the next night to beat Lesnar for the big one.
> 
> Whether he gets announced tomorrow night though is another story all together.*


*Had to quote myself

CALLED IT*


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Still hoping Sable gets announced for the Hall Of Fame this year, please!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Who's Going To Induct Rikishi Into The HOF*

Personally, I think The Rock should do it for him.


----------



## mansofa (Feb 24, 2014)

*Re: Who's Going To Induct Rikishi Into The HOF*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Personally, I think The Rock should do it for him.


Has to be the Usos


----------



## TheBeastLesnar (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Who's Going To Induct Rikishi Into The HOF*

Since you know the whole rikishi did it for the rock now rocky has to pay him the favor


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Who's Going To Induct Rikishi Into The HOF*

The Usos.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Who's Going To Induct Rikishi Into The HOF*



FlemmingLemming said:


> Personally, I think The Rock should do it for him.


With the Rock saying, "I did it for Rikishi." :rock

If not him though, it should be both members of Too Cool imo.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

*Re: Who's Going To Induct Rikishi Into The HOF*

My guess is The Usos.

I doubt The Rock would, I don't even really think Rikishi should be in the HOF, let alone having someone as huge as Rock inducting him.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Usos already confirmed they're inducting their dad... I have no problems with him going in. The HOF is and will always be littered with Samoans and those affiliated with them. And he was always a capable hand during the New Gen and Attitude eras. Was he main event calibre? No. But then not everyone going in will be! Wouldn't be surprised to see Charles Wright/Shango/Kama/Godfather going in at some point,


----------



## DxRaider (Dec 29, 2014)

Rikishi, eh. If they end up acknowledging the guys ENTIRE long career such as headshrinker fatu, make a difference Fatu, Rikishi, and his other pro wrestling career stuff, then yes, I would say he's borderline but probably good for HOF. But apparently they are just acknowledging the Rikishi part of his career which I can tell you without question isn't hall of fame worthy.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Tag Team To Be Announced For HOF*

http://www.wwe.com/classics/wwe-hal...-fame-inductee-announcement-tag-team-27127353



> The mystery pair of legends will join “Macho Man” Randy Savage, celebrity inductee Arnold Schwarzenegger and Rikishi in the elite class. Who will enter the WWE Hall of Fame the night before WrestleMania 31? Could it be a team famous for their camouflage gear? Could it be an ultra-popular pair of brothers or family members? How many tag team championships have they held? Is it possible that we will see a current Hall of Famer earn a second nod and join Ric Flair as a two-time inductee?
> 
> Stick with WWE.com for the latest updates on the next WWE Hall of Fame inductees!
> 
> The next inductees into the WWE Hall of Fame Class of 2015 are expected to be announced this coming Monday, WWE.com has learned. It is also rumored that it will be a tag team taking their place in the hallowed hall.


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Assuming it's a second nod, The Brainbusters?

EDIT: Rethinking it, probably the Dudley Boys. Maybe Harlem Heat.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Arn & Tully make the most sense.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*


















MAKE IT HAPPEN VINCE!


----------



## ShieldOfJustice (Mar 20, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

should be these guys, but it won't be them.


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Earthquake and typhoon 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

The Mulkeys








:mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Tha Pope (Jan 18, 2015)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



ShieldOfJustice said:


> should be these guys, but it won't be them.


I'd travel over glass barefoot to see Scott Steiner's induction speech.


----------



## skyhigh (Mar 6, 2006)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

The Fabulous Freebirds , The Rock n' Roll Express, or Demolition would be my guess.


----------



## Satanixx (Jul 30, 2008)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Tully and Arn or GTFO.

Midnight or Rock-n-Roll Express would work too.


----------



## savatage (Aug 5, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

hart foundation maybe


----------



## VanHammerFan (May 22, 2009)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Would love for it to be Edge and Christian or the Dudleys. They should probably do the TLC 6 all at once, though IMO.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*










I don't see it being The Dudley Boyz. They were inducted into the TNA Hall Of Fame not long ago.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

The outsiders?


----------



## Weezy the WWF Fan (Aug 11, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

It should be Demolition first.


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

I wonder if Demolition will finally go in this year, especially with their tribute act Ascension debuting recently.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Probably New Age Outlaws or the Outsiders.


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

When the site said about the tag team with camo pants, I instantly thought of The Bushwackers. Knowing full well everyone would think the Dudley Boyz. It's a pretty mixed bag this year. Nothing wrong with it, just we've been spoiled the past few years with strong classes.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

> WWE is teasing that a tag team will be announced for the 2015 Hall of Fame class on Monday’s RAW. They wrote the following teaser on their website:
> 
> “The mystery pair of legends will join “Macho Man” Randy Savage, celebrity inductee Arnold Schwarzenegger and Rikishi in the elite class. Who will enter the WWE Hall of Fame the night before WrestleMania 31?
> 
> Could it be a team famous for their camouflage gear? Could it be an ultra-popular pair of brothers or family members? How many tag team championships have they held? Is it possible that we will see a current Hall of Famer earn a second nod and join Ric Flair as a two-time inductee?


So it looks like the DX duo, The Dudleys or The Bushwackers will be inducted next.


----------



## Mister Abigail (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Bret Hart and Jim 'The Advil' Niedhart.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



> The mystery pair of legends will join “Macho Man” Randy Savage, celebrity inductee Arnold Schwarzenegger and Rikishi in the elite class.


Elite class? One is not like the other in this "class". Two if you want to include Arnold since he never did anything for wrestling.


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

It's probably The Bushwackers, which is OK I guess but a bit meh. It SHOULD be The Dudleys. They were standouts in the original ECW and were massively over when they got to the E. Very deserving if you ask me.

I know the Bushwackers had runs in other territories before they got to the WWF, but they don't scream legends to me. That's probably not a great way to think of them, but still.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I thought that the Bushwackers were garbage, they're even lower on the totem pole than Koko B. Ware and their only purpose was lowbrow slapstick comedy of Eugenean proportions. The Dudleys actually had a legendary career worthy of the HOF.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

OMG CRYME TYME. ITS GOT TO BE THEM. GREATEST TAGTEAM OF ALLTIME.


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Realistically, it's The Dudleys or Bushwackers. My money is on The Bushwackers, but wouldn't be very pleased with the Dudleys


----------



## BrutusIsNotMyName (Jul 8, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Edge & Christian
APA
New Age Outlaws
Hart Foundation
DX ? Too soon?
Or.... BROTHERS OF DESTRUCTION!?


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

The Usos, because Vince is having a massive Samoan circle jerk recently.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Rumors are it's going to be the Freebirds.


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Fabulous Freebirds. Saw an article the other day about them being the next inductees.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



DJHJR86 said:


> Rumors are it's going to be the Freebirds.


It should be the Freebirds, assuming the Kangaroos or Dusek's have no chance, they are the greatest tag team not in.

But no one has noticed this yet...

*I would think if they were inducting the Freebirds the press release would mention three superstars not two*. Considering the Freebirds were a three man team for most of their run.

If not the Freebirds I would bet Demolition although the Midnight Express, or Rock N Roll Express should be in first since the HOF no longer stays within the WWF confines and is attempting to be a HOF for the entire body of wrestling.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Dudley's


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Watch it be Edge and Christian so Vince can get away with never giving Christian a solo induction and getting Edge in twice.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Konnor and Viktor :banderas


----------



## brandiexoxo (Nov 1, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

News outlets are saying now it's Bushwhackers as opposed to FFB


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

The Bushwhackers, lol. 

I thought it would be Demolition given all the Ascension promos, but I guess not.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



Arcturus said:


> MAKE IT HAPPEN VINCE!
















lol


----------



## DJ2334 (Jan 18, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Edge and Christian :0?


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has to be the Dudley's since Bubba came back this year! The tag team part of the hall of fame is really the only prestige the hall of fame has left so I don't see them throwing it away on the Bushwackers but then again this is WWE.....


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Real question is it if it is the Dudley's who should induct them? Edge & Christian or Paul Heyman???


----------



## The Philosopher (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Cryme Tyme pls


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Demolition are long overdue.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

E&C to induct the Dudleyz for sure


----------



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

Don't get your hopes up, it's absolutely going to be The Bushwackers.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

PWinsider is confirming that Nash will be going in.

This is good. I was a huge Diesel mark as a kid.


----------



## genghis hank (Jun 27, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Freebirds, obvs


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

The best candidates would be among the Fabulous Freebirds, Rock 'N' Roll Express, Midnight Express, Demolition, British Bulldogs, Steiner Brothers, Hart Foundation, or Harlem Heat.

Dudleys would be a good pick. Hardys won't get in until they're out of TNA. It's a little too soon, in my opinion, to induct the still working Christian and make Edge a 2x Hall of Famer. Outsiders wouldn't be a bad choice, but they'll probably induct Nash as a singles star first.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



SZilla said:


> Dudleys would be a good pick. Hardys won't get in until they're out of TNA. It's a little too soon, in my opinion,* to induct the still working Christian *and make Edge a 2x Hall of Famer. Outsiders wouldn't be a bad choice, but they'll probably induct Nash as a singles star first.


Christian retired, didn't he? 

But I agree with you that induct him and Edge as a Tag Team would be too soon.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

1. Well Dunn?
2. Power and Glory?
3. Killer Bees?
4. The Fabulous Rougeaus?
5. Iron Mike Sharpe/Steve Lombardi?
6. Cryme Tyme?
7. 3 Minute Warning?
8. Executioner 1 and 2?
9. Executioners 2-454?
10. Natural Disasters?
11. The Godwins?
12. The Beverly Brothers?
13. The Orient Express?
14. The (lol) Powers of Pain?
15. The PYT Express? Norvell Austin, Koko B Ware?
16. Blade Runners?
17. The Rock and Roll RPM's?
18. The Fantastics?(They were actually pretty good)
19. The Dynamic Dudes?
20. Rhythm and Blues?

Ok, serious now
1. US Express: Mike Rotunda/Barry Windham
2. Iron Sheik/Nikolai Volkoff
3. Demolition(Ax and Smash, not Crush)
4. Bushwhackers(I preferred them as the New Zealand Sheepherders)
5. Rock and Roll Express(Ricky Morton/Robert Gibson)
6. Midnight Express(Either Condrey/Eaton or Eaton/Lane)
7. Fabulous Freebirds(my all time favorite)(Gordy, Hayes and Roberts)
8. Tully and Arn, the Brainbusters
9. Can Am Connection(Rick Martel/Tom Zenk)
10. Strike Force(Tito Santana/Rick Martel)
11. The Fabulous Ones(Steve Kiern/Stan Lane)
12. British Bulldogs(Dynamite Kid/Davey Boy Smith)
13. Beefcake/Valentine(The Dream Team)
14. The Valiant Brothers(Jimmy and Johnny Valiant)
15. Harlem Heat(Booker T and that other guy)
16. The Steiner Brothers
17. Hart Foundation
18. Edge and Christian
19. The Hardy Boys
20. The Dudley Boys


----------



## SZilla (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



wonder goat said:


> Christian retired, didn't he?
> 
> But I agree with you that induct him and Edge as a Tag Team would be too soon.


Oh damn! I must've completely missed that. Poor guy - still, they should wait a few more years when those other teams I mentioned are still yet to be inducted.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



obby said:


> Watch it be Edge and Christian so Vince can get away with never giving Christian a solo induction and getting Edge in twice.



That is something that Vince would probably do, but thankfully I doubt Edge would ever agree to it before Christian gets the honours.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Oct 19, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

I hope Demolition


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

British Bulldogs for the hall of fame.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Man its gotta be Demolition


----------



## glenwo2 (May 9, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Either :






Or






(Dok Hendrix, Michael P.S. Hayes, lol...)


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



SZilla said:


> Oh damn! I must've completely missed that. Poor guy - still, they should wait a few more years when those other teams I mentioned are still yet to be inducted.


I don't blame you for missing it. I think they only mentioned it on commentary for crying out loud. :argh:


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

Just for your info if it's the Bushwhackers, well they deserve it for sure, but for this era....









These guys were brutal and it is a crying shame that the WWF turned them into clowns.


----------



## heatseeker (Feb 23, 2015)

Nash , bushwackers and zbysko all going in this year. 
I'd like to see bam bam bigelow go in but I understand they limit the amount of deceased wrestlers they induct per year.


----------



## Mr. Socko (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*



oleanderson89 said:


> British Bulldogs for the hall of fame.


As much as they deserve it, nobody likes Dynamite enough to induct him and Davey's no longer with us. Can't really induct them if they don't invite Dynamite. They'll probably wait until he's passed away.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Inducted To HOF On Monday*

I'm guessing due to the fact that nobody has mentioned the fucking ROAD WARRIORS that they're already in there?

2011, well that answers my question.

Wouldn't rule out APA to be honest but I'd like to see Demolition get it.


----------



## kwab (Nov 27, 2011)

*Re: Tag Team To Be Announced For HOF On Monday*

Demolition, Fabulous Freebirds, Rock 'n Roll Express, and Midnight Express are all long overdue.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Wow just wow bushwackers really?


----------



## Shaska Whatley (Jul 20, 2013)

People complaining about the Bushwackers going in are the same ones that complain about Abdullah the Butcher going in. 

The Sheepherders had a career that spans parts of 5 decades, nearly 40 years (1964-2001) and were over everyplace they went even when they had to town down the violence in the WWE. 

They far deserve it more than Koko B. Ware, so this argument about if they should go in or not is moot.


----------



## IRISHwhip78 (Oct 3, 2011)

*Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

with so few tag teams in the Hall of Fame. Did they need to put these guys in now? 

You could have went with Demolition, the Kangaroos, Rockers, Crusher & Bruiser, Freebirds (Next Year I Assume), etc.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

I loved them in Mid-South as heels. Never was all that crazy about them in the WWF. Their feuds with Williams/Dibiase and the Fantastics were awesome.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

Demolition would've been the wise choice, but I'm guessing hardly anybody knows who The Kangaroos were; HBK is already in the HOF (and I doubt the WWE give a shit about Jannetty after all his problems); Crusher and Bruiser - see The Kangaroos; Freebirds will probably be next year as you say.

Still, it'd be cool to hear a 45 minute speech from Luke and Butch. :homer3


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

So much for it being an elite class this year.

They were great as The Sheepherders but as The Bushwhackers, who cares.

Should've been The Dudleys, Steiners, Edge & Christian or New Age Outlaws.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

It's about who WWE can make money off of and who they don't have heat with.

I don't see what money, in this era, they could make off the Kangaroos.

Ax & Marty Jannetty both have heat with the company.

In the case of The Crusher and Dick The Bruiser, that could come down to whether or not their family wants or even cares if they get inducted.

I consider The Freebirds a lock for next year, unless Hayes fucks up big time.


In the case of The Bushwhackers, they did everything Vince asked and were actually a pretty hot tag team before he got them.



At the end of the day, it's more to it than "WWE won't induct certain people". Certain people couldn't care less about that HOF and for the deceased, their families don't either.


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

once Koko B Ware was inducted... it lost all credibility.

Bushwackers over Dudleys :ha


----------



## HorsemenTerritory (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

No Steiners, Midnight Express, Freebirds, Rock n' Roll Express, Demolition.......but these guys?? 

Don't get me wrong, they were exceptional heels in their territory days, but they were little more than Santino-level comedy in their WWF run. 

Good nostalgia induction I guess, but filler IMO. Not a good pick.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

Shaping up to be an all time worst class with Rikishi and these guys 

And it started so great with Mach.


----------



## Dub J (Apr 3, 2012)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

Hey, is Khali retired? 

Just sayin'...if you're going to shit it up might as well go all in. Kind of like you have a collision and total your car and see side view mirror still intact and kick it off the door sort of thing. 

It is sad the Macho Man is being inducted with this lot, though.


----------



## Darth Tyrion (Sep 17, 2013)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

Bushwackers sounds more vintage :cole


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

Demolition held the tag belts the longest during the Golden age of wrestling. How the Bushwhackers made it before them is mind boggling. 

On the other hand Luke licked my head as a child so I have fond (gross) memories of those idiots.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*



MEMS said:


> Shaping up to be an all time worst class with Rikishi and these guys
> 
> And it started so great with Mach.





Dub J said:


> Hey, is Khali retired?
> 
> Just sayin'...if you're going to shit it up might as well go all in. Kind of like you have a collision and total your car and see side view mirror still intact and kick it off the door sort of thing.
> 
> It is sad the Macho Man is being inducted with this lot, though.


Vince is having the last laugh.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*



Sex Ferguson said:


> once Koko B Ware was inducted... it lost all credibility.
> 
> Bushwackers over Dudleys :ha


I'd say it died when they decided to introduce a "celebrity wing"


----------



## Sex Ferguson (Feb 7, 2013)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*



Arcturus said:


> I'd say it died when they decided to introduce a "celebrity wing"


Drew Carey :ha


he was in the rumble and did nothing except give kane money and eliminate himself.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Bushwackers to the HOF... SMH*

One of them must be sick or something because this make no sense to me at all. I would put Demolition or even the Smoking Guns before the Bushwakers.

It seems like they are trying to find people who are still alive that wrestling fans might remember at this point.


----------



## SHIRLEY (Jun 9, 2009)

Are they trying to get the network over in Australia with The Bushwhackers or what?


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

Savage is my absolute favourite of all time but this is the worst hall of fame class ever. Rikishi, The Bushwhackers and Arnold Schwarzeneger, what the fuck. Should have been Vader over Rikishi and Demolition over The Bushwhackers.

May aswell induct Jesse and Festus if we are chucking the The Bushwhackers in.


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

I just read that apparently they could possibly be announcing Madusa/Alundra Blayze for the HOF tonight. The piece of news was saying how controversial the announcement would be.


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

WWE King Of Fans on Google + is reporting that Madusa will be inducted as well

https://plus.google.com/+WwekofBlog...6119093621413376018&oid=113259306754613211323


----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

They buried the hatchet years ago. Madusa and WWE have confirmed this. Its the fans that never forget mentioning the title in the bin incident. Times passes, people move on. She was the Trish of her era and deserves a spot amongst Richter, Sherri, Moolah, Trish and lita.


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Lets take a look at the tag teams that are in the hall....

The Valiant Brothers
The Blackjacks
The Wild Samoans
The Brisco Brothers
The Funks
The Road Warriors

Why the fuck would you throw The Bushwhackers in with those names????


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

i'm happy for The Bushwhackers going in The Hall Of Fame this year. I know purist old school wrestling fans hate McMahon for turning The Sheepherders into a comedy tag team, but ironically, their WWF tenure is what they're most remembered for. They had great charisma and were a perfect fit for the World Wrestling Federation days. I forgot how many funny segments they were in!



> One of them must be sick or something because this make no sense to me at all. I would put Demolition or even the Smoking Guns before the Bushwakers.


Butch's health isn't doing so well. Best to put them in while he's still around.



> They buried the hatchet years ago. Madusa and WWE have confirmed this. Its the fans that never forget mentioning the title in the bin incident. Times passes, people move on. She was the Trish of her era and deserves a spot amongst Richter, Sherri, Moolah, Trish and lita.


Madusa said on her shoot interview with Vince Russo that she still had heat from McMahon almost two decades later for the incident. She regrets doing it since it overshadowed her career. She was good terms with the company before she did what Bischoff asked her to as McMahon took it personally.

- Vic


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

The Bushwhackers weren't that good of a tag team but they were entertaining, not bad.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

ejc8710 said:


> Lets take a look at the tag teams that are in the hall....
> 
> The Valiant Brothers
> The Blackjacks
> ...


Look I understand they probably should not be in before the Freebirds, RnR Express or Midnights

But at one point they were one of the goat teams....


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Never saw the Bushwackers pre-wwf so can't comment on how good they were in their prime, but Demolition or the Nasty Boys should have gone in. Will be good if Madusa is inducted, one of the better women wrestlers WWE have had.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

Is this new to everyone?



> As noted, Kevin Nash is expected to be announced soon for the 2015 WWE Hall of Fame class.
> 
> Nash will apparently be going in this year as "Big Daddy Cool" Diesel instead of under his real name. Obviously this opens up the door for a nWo induction in the future as Scott Hall was inducted as Razor Ramon last year. The main reason WWE is inducting Nash as Diesel is because they own the rights to that name.
> 
> Nash's induction is expected to close this year's Hall of Fame ceremony and Shawn Michaels is currently planned to do the induction


That last part :banderas


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

This class almost seems like a throw away year.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

If that's true, there is no way Kevin Nash should close the ceremony. I get Randy Savage isn't here anymore, but he's the headliner and the Hall of Fame should end with his induction. The stupidity of this company.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

rude awakening said:


> If that's true, there is no way Kevin Nash should close the ceremony. I get Randy Savage isn't here anymore, but he's the headliner and the Hall of Fame should end with his induction. The stupidity of this company.


DIESEL is going in this year LOL

Is WWE really antagonizing fans now? The 1995=2015 comparisons aren't going to stop lol


----------



## IWC4Life (Feb 26, 2015)

Macho Man is the only reason I'm gonna watch this Hall Of Fame ceremony, unless they add another decent wrestler or two.


----------



## SoNiC007 (Mar 13, 2014)

Big Bad Kevin Nash in the hall of fame? Jamaican me crazy!!


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Wish they'd just induct him as Kevin Nash and make the thing about his whole career. Same with Hall going in last year as Razor. 

Though HHH going in as Terra Ryzing would be dope.

Also Nash is a bigger star than Savage so it makes sense for him to be the main inductee instead of him.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I think that is debatable that Nash is a bigger star. I remember when Nash had an autograph signing a few years ago and either no one showed up or no one knew who he was I forgot.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Kevin Nash? A bigger star than Randy Savage? 

:shockedpunk




:mase



:chlol



kay2


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Brie Bella said:


> Also Nash is a bigger star than Savage so it makes sense for him to be the main inductee instead of him.


Legit one of the funniest things I've ever read on this forum. :lmao


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah, Diesel is bigger than the guy who headlined Wrestlemania against Hulk Hogan in the 80's. fpalm

Savage is the only guy I really care about going in this year.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

Brie Bella said:


> Wish they'd just induct him as Kevin Nash and make the thing about his whole career. Same with Hall going in last year as Razor.
> 
> Though HHH going in as Terra Ryzing would be dope.
> 
> *Also Nash is a bigger star than Savage so it makes sense for him to be the main inductee instead of him*.


Savage was a legit icon and one of the biggest stars of the 80s. Even Nash would laugh at the idea of him being a bigger star than Savage.


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm a fan of Nash but no way was he a bigger star than Macho. It's really sad how so many fans, especially younger ones don't seem to be aware of how huge a star he was or how good he was. I think being blackballed for all those years whilst his peers were brought back and paraded as legends really did a number on him. A shame and a tragic part of his story. 

I read Ray Stevens is now not being put in this year. Wonder who is taking his place. I would like to see the bulldogs go in.


----------



## King-of-the-World (Sep 4, 2006)

Brie Bella said:


> Also Nash is a bigger star than Savage so it makes sense for him to be the main inductee instead of him.


I want some of what you're smoking. NO COMPARISON! Savage is an icon.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

Well Nash is taller so in a way he is "bigger"


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Savage is a way bigger name than Nash. Savage should be inducted last. Any more news on Madusa?


----------



## BloodTells81 (Apr 11, 2014)

Brie Bella said:


> Also Nash is a bigger star than Savage so it makes sense for him to be the main inductee instead of him.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

Looking at a lot of these comments I think a lot of people seem to forget WWE need the person to be induceted or a deceased persons next of kin/family to give WWE permission to induct someone WWE can't just induct anyone ever stop to think that some of the people you're all naming have been asked but said No?


----------



## december_blue (Dec 3, 2007)

> - WWE has announced that another 2015 Hall of Fame announcement will be made on tomorrow night's RAW from New Jersey. They are hinting at a Diva being announced. WWE.com wrote the following teaser:
> 
> "Who will be joining “Macho Man” Randy Savage, Arnold Schwarzenegger, Rikishi and The Bushwhackers in the Hall’s Class of 2015 the night before WrestleMania 31? Could it be a pioneering woman grappler who competed alongside the likes of Mae Young and The Fabulous Moolah? Could it be one of the Japanese women who brought their hard-hitting style to America in the early 1990s? Is it one of the sultry Divas from the infamous Attitude Era? Is it even a competitor, or could it be a woman who often accompanied legendary Superstars into battle?"
> 
> ...


It'll be nice to see Madusa get inducted.


----------



## Caleb Crotchshot (Apr 21, 2013)

Except for Macho this is one weak class


----------



## Vespertine (Feb 7, 2015)

:brock4


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

Great video package for Alundra Blayze and I'm glad they are inducting her by her WWF name. 

Now I wonder who will induct her?


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)

*Alundra Blayze -> HOF*

Miceli was one of my favorite female wrestlers, from her days in AWA through her time in WCW. Nice to see her nominated for the HOF.

As a side note: She now drives monster trucks...
.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Alundra Blayze -> HOF*

Bout damned time. She was amazing and I loved watching her wrestle. Glad Vince got over the belt incident after so long.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Alundra Blayze -> HOF*

Very deserving. Thats a true headliner right there. Rikishi and that jobbertagteam have nothing on her. Just wish Macho was alive to do his speach


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

I'm jumping out of my fu**ing seat right now! She was my favorite female wrestler growing up. Never, NEVER thought I'd see this day come to pass! *WOW!*












> Now I wonder who will induct her?


Paul Heyman should. #DangerousAlliance 

- Vic


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Awesome! One of the few females I remember loving during my childhood. Gonna be GREAT seeing her induction live!


----------



## Leonardo Spanky (May 1, 2014)

:banderas


----------



## WRabbit (Nov 12, 2009)




----------



## zrc (Nov 14, 2011)

Love me some Madusa... Now get Luna, Elizabeth, Jacqueline and Cyndi Lauper in the celeb wing and I might take the female section seriously. Would laugh if she took her HOF ring off and droppe it in the trash!


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

:clap :clap

Honestly, her and Macho Man are the only inductions that make sense this year. Either way, the HOF looks pretty weak in comparison to last year's.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

Its about time. I'm glad that both sides worked it out so that Blayze/Madusa can go in the HoF.

Its pathetic that they even showed the Bellas in the same video package as the likes of Blayze, Sherri Martel and Moolah.

Of course this inductee class isn't shaping up to be as good as last years. Its hard to match last years when they had Warrior, Roberts, Hall, Lita, etc. It is pretty weak so far though. Kinda sad that they highlight Rikishi and his big backside and then when its time to talk about Blayze they highlight her multiple title wins in multiple companies. Its like night and day as far as accomplishments. Sure, Rikishi had other names but its not like they were that much more successful either.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I knew that Blayze/Madusa was going to be inducted into the HOF. :mark:

I can't wait to hear from her.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I hope she comes in at the HOF in her Monster Truck:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/554845506070151168


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/563788048664498176


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

> Its pathetic that they even showed the Bellas in the same video package as the likes of Blayze, Sherri Martel and Moolah.


The present honoring the past.

- Vic


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I guess Vinny wanted to get the people he had a lot of behind the scenes trouble with out of the way over the past few years.


----------



## jorgovan21 (Feb 3, 2014)

Woman/=/ Diva. She was all woman, and SHE COULD WERESTLE LIKE A MAN! Stupid diva wrestlers are just eye candy now.


----------



## MattDizz90 (May 28, 2014)

lol those attending the Hall of Fame should start some Schwarzenegger quote chants!
Get to the chopper *clap* *clap* *clap*
Put the cookie down *clap* *clap* *clap*


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good to see Madusa/Blayze being inducted at last. Hopefully Nash/Diesel and Zybysko will be the final two and that will strengthen the class.


----------



## Piledriver78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Selling HOF tickets at face value or best offer:

section 201- R0ws 2,3,4 (2 tickets each)

Floor M - Row 7 (2 tickets)

PM me if interested. The tickets will be transferred through Ticketmaster.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

With Ray Stevens being removed from this year's plans it looks like Kevin Nash and possibly Tatsumi Fujinami will be the last 2 announcements this year.
Both add some much needed legend power to the class to make up for the sub par choices of Rikishi and The Bushwhackers.

In regards to Madusa/Alundra Blayze being inducted, this is a very deserving female inductee. The women's picks for the HOF are always more difficult because many don't stick around long enough to create a legacy but that is not the case with Blayze.
She had success everywhere over a 18 year career based mostly on good work rate and character.
It is women like Blayze that are the type of women that are needed in this business not talentless mannequins that don't know a wristlock from a padlock.
The WWE have got their female wing of the HOF perfect thus far, all 8 women inducted made their mark in the business in some way, as far as future female inductee's I think the following deserve induction ...
Miss Elizabeth
Chyna
Luna Vachon
Sable
Jacqueline
Victoria
Possibly Bull Nakano if they are willing to recognise her international legend status.
before moving onto more recent women (which gets harder)


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

I think it's funny that Nash said he wouldn't go in the HOF until Rick Rude goes in first. But we gotta remember Nash doesn't even remember half the stuff he says, and Nash apparently created the universe.


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

Was his career really all that great and memorable that he deserves to go in the HOF? Let me concede and say that he does deserve it for a second. Its still weird that he was so high up on the list. 

Its like they only put him into the HOF to subconsciously push Roman Reigns and his Samoan heritage.


----------



## Bernas24 (Jun 19, 2014)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

it's not about his heritage. anyone employed by the WWE for a fairly amount of time goes in the HOF.


----------



## Sting The Icon (Mar 1, 2015)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

I agree totally. Its inductions like this that make the hall of fame sort of a joke. What did he do that was so great? The only memorable thing he did was being the guy that ran over Steve Austin. Really Rikishi? Why not just let pretty much anybody in then?


----------



## Swimmy (Sep 20, 2013)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*



Bernas24 said:


> it's not about his heritage. anyone employed by the WWE for a fairly amount of time goes in the HOF.




Is the Red Rooster in the HOF?


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

i still can't believe it. to me its as inexplicable as david arquette winning the world title.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

I agree this is so underserving.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

Meh. He had a much longer career than WWE mentioned in his HOF video. But if you're going to complain about Rikishi, then you should take a look at some of the jokes in the HOF. It makes you wonder if it's a HOF or a nostalgia appreciation event.


----------



## JAROTO (Nov 4, 2011)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*



Bernas24 said:


> it's not about his heritage. anyone employed by the WWE for a fairly amount of time goes in the HOF.


So this means they will have Bob Holly in the HOF? Please no.


----------



## Rodzilla nWo4lyfe (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*



Bernas24 said:


> it's not about his heritage. anyone employed by the WWE for a fairly amount of time goes in the HOF.


Then why the fuck hasn't Jim Johnston been inducted?


----------



## KingLobos (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

​


Headliner said:


> Meh. He had a much longer career than WWE mentioned in his HOF video. But if you're going to complain about Rikishi, then you should take a look at some of the jokes in the HOF. It makes you wonder if it's a HOF or a nostalgia appreciation event.


The problem is WWE is advertising it as soley Rikishi and his late 99/00 run. When in fact they should advertise it as his entire career in the 90s and as Rikishi. Really they aren't doing him any favors when it comes to fans who don't know who he was before Rikishi and think that's all he did.


----------



## Albrecht Eldritch (May 12, 2014)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

He is in good terms with WWE.

Thats pretty much all you need to eventually get into the HOF.


----------



## DarkLady (Oct 5, 2014)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

When he gives a speech, I'd mark if he says he did it all for da Rock. :lol


----------



## Stone Cold Steve Urkel (Sep 6, 2011)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

It's all about diversity my brudda.


----------



## Anoche (Mar 18, 2014)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

He was in the ATTITUDE ERA, the greatest era of all time, AAAAND HE IS SAMOAN


----------



## Pronoss (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

Rikishi in HOF is subliminal marketing to push Roman.

They hype the "Samoan" shit to death!!!!

They tie Rock, USO, Roman, and constantly remind everyone the family ties, and strength, ability horseshit

So putting Rikishi in HOF was a way for Vince to push Roman and cement in people's heads this Samoan legacy of USO, Rock, Roman, Rikishi

I bet you that is only reason


The female should have been Miss Elizabeth though


----------



## ClintDagger (Feb 1, 2015)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*

They are having a hard time finding people that are:
A. Alive
B. Have their life relatively together
C. Are predominantly wwe guys
D. Still on good terms, as someone said above
E. Not looking for a big payday


----------



## Jingoro (Jun 6, 2012)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*



Albrecht Eldritch said:


> He is in good terms with WWE.
> 
> Thats pretty much all you need to eventually get into the HOF.


like the hall of fame in real sports, it starts out with legends, but they need to keep inducting people every year to have an excuse for the ceremony. it gets watered down and we end up with people like rikishi and the bushwackers in the hall of fame too.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can't believe Vince forgave the Women's Title Belt trash can thing.


----------



## Lady Eastwood (Jul 10, 2006)

FFS, HONKY TONK MAN, just make my wrestling life complete, WWE.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*



DarkLady said:


> When he gives a speech, I'd mark if he says he did it all for da Rock. :lol


:lmao


----------



## CZWRUBE (Nov 6, 2013)

*Re: So how in the hell did Rikishi get into the wrestling Hall of Fame?*



DarkLady said:


> When he gives a speech, I'd mark if he says he did it all for da Rock. :lol


I would too that be very cool if he said that!!!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

A hall of fame with Koko B Ware, Donald Trump, the Terminator and Pete Rose but no Bruiser Brody, Brian Pillman, Ole Anderson, Bulldogs is a complete joke.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Too Cool should induct Rikishi, topped off with a nice 3 way dance.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Newest Botchamania for those that missed it:


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Thats good stuff!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> Bushwhackers will be inducted into the Hall of Fame by former WWE exec
> 
> Sunday, 08 March 2015 19:08
> 
> ...


via F4WOnline


----------



## Certified G (Feb 1, 2011)

Sorry if this has already been asked or if it's mentioned in here already, but are they going to stream the Hall Of Fame live on the WWE Network?


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

I was just re-watching the 2013 WWE Hall of Fame ceremony in which Donald Trump was booed during his speech. Is it likely that the same or worse will happen for Arnold Schwarznegger?

Is it possible that this could perhaps be an even bigger shambles because:

1.	He has not done a lot for wrestling - less than Trump, who hosted two WrestleManias and made more WWE appearances

2.	The ceremony will be held in California, where he left his post as Governor with a record low 23% approval rating compared to the 89% rate he had upon entering office

3.	He is a politician and a Republican one, no less – Santa Clara County is a Democratic stronghold and the European guests in attendance will likely be of an even more pro-liberal outlook than the Democrat Americans in attendance

4.	Triple H - The crowd may view Arnold as having been inducted due to The Game having idolised him when he was younger. They may also see this and Triple H’s induction into the International Sports Hall of Fame by Arnold as an exercise in mutual ego stroking.

5.	Daniel Bryan – The fans will be upset about the whole Daniel Bryan situation and may take their hostility out on Triple H/Vince (if either of these two induct him), as well as on Schwarzenegger, who they may view as not having deserved his spot. Will we see “Daniel Bryan” chants during Arnie’s speech?


----------



## KurtAngle26 (Jun 10, 2013)

It depends. Can he make reigns look strong?


----------



## Emotion Blur (May 7, 2012)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

The only one of your reasons that might hold water is #2 if it's a particularly political-savvy crowd. But no way is Arnie getting boo'd, he's a well-respected and well-liked actor and no one will care about his WWE "accomplishments" because he's fucking Arnold Schwarzenegger. Donald Trump isn't a particularly well-liked guy and has no rapport with the casual wrestling fan being a wealthy, uptight, shrewd businessman type with little personality. Arnie is a huge Hollywood name who is generally seen as a good guy and is oozing with charisma and charm.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

Schwarzenegger is a badass. He won't get booed in a Pro-wrestling environment ever. More than that - he's actually a fan too, so he's not clueless (as come celebrities sometimes are when they show up in WWE).

0% chance of him being booed.


----------



## DG89 (Mar 13, 2012)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*



Manson16 said:


> I was just re-watching the 2013 WWE Hall of Fame ceremony in which Donald Trump was booed during his speech. Is it likely that the same or worse will happen for Arnold Schwarznegger?
> 
> Is it possible that this could perhaps be an even bigger shambles because:
> 
> ...


No to all of those. The fans love him for his films, last time he was on Raw he was loved by the crowd and the crowd rarely loves celeb guests. 

He'll do just fine, and i'm really looking forward to his speech.

Trump was booed because he's a disgusting human being.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

No. He's a well respected man and comes off as a nice guy. Plus he's been in some awesome movies.

Trump is an asshole, that's why he got booed.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

Nah, wrestling fans there won't really care about his time as governor, guy's a legend in Hollywood and will likely be cheered. Trump got booed because he's an arrogant asshole.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

If he gets booed, I think it's fair to say that he won't be back.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

Trump was booed because he's a douchebag. Arnie is much more liked. Only way he's booed is if the majority of the crowd is actually from Cali and disliked him as governor and that I can't really comment on.

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

If any of the fans have seen 'Pumping Iron,' they know he is 'cumming day and night' and he'll get the biggest pop of any celeb induction.


----------



## BadTouch (Apr 12, 2014)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

Personally, I've enjoyed every moment of Schwarzeneggers glittering wrestling career


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: Is it likely that the fans will hijack Arnold Schwarzenegger’s HOF moment?*

Are the fans going to hijack the chopper? :creepytrips


----------



## Indywrestlersrule (Mar 2, 2014)

*Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



> Connor Michalek, a Pittsburgh native and passionate WWE fan who passed away last year from cancer, will be the first-ever recipient of the Warrior Award, which will be presented each year at the WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony.


Nice 
http://www.wwe.com/classics/wwe-hall-of-fame/connor-michalek-warrior-award-2015-27168837


----------



## Deezy (Nov 6, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Somehow someone will turn this around on how WWE is exploiting a dead kid.


----------



## BrettSK (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

That's good


----------



## vanboxmeer (Aug 27, 2007)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Well, at least he didn't have to endure Roman Reigns kicking out and then winning with a hug at Fast Lane.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Good for WWE and it's a nice thing for his family. :clap


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

I DID IT GUYS. I put enough pressure on these guys to get justice served. If you guys want to send me to Mania and HOF as a gesture of appreciation, I'm cool with that and will be happy to represent all of you guys at both respective shows.

Source: WWE

WWE announced the following:

WWE fan Connor Michalek to receive first-ever Warrior Award at 2015 WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony

Connor Michalek, a Pittsburgh native and passionate WWE fan who passed away last year from cancer, will be the first-ever recipient of the Warrior Award, which will be presented each year at the WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony.

The Warrior Award will be given to someone who has exhibited unwavering strength and perseverance, and who lives life with the courage and compassion that embodies the indomitable spirit of WWE Hall of Famer, The Ultimate Warrior. This year, the award will be presented by The Ultimate Warrior's widow, Dana Warrior, and WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan to Steve Michalek, Connor's father.

With the love of his family and WWE Superstars, as well as the tremendous care by Children's Hospital of Pittsburgh of UPMC, Connor battled cancer like a true warrior for as long as he could, and his charisma made him a local celebrity in Pittsburgh. Connor's spirit inspired WWE Chief Brand Officer Stephanie McMahon and WWE Executive Vice President of Talent, Live Events & Creative, Paul "Triple H" Levesque to launch "Connor's Cure," a fund dedicated to furthering Pediatric cancer research. Donations can be made by visiting givetochildrens.org/CONNORSCURE.

"On behalf of my family, we are truly humbled and honored that WWE will present an award in my husband's name each year at the WWE Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony," said Dana Warrior. "Connor displayed all of the positive traits that Warrior stood for, and he is the perfect recipient for this inaugural award. I am sure that Warrior is smiling today, knowing that this award is being given to a true warrior."

"My family is forever grateful for the gift that WWE, its Superstars, Divas and executives gave to Connor," said Steve Michalek. "They made him smile and encouraged him to continue fighting. His visits backstage, and his time in the ring with Daniel Bryan, brought Connor true joy and undoubtedly extended his life, giving us more time with him. Now, with this award and Connor's Cure, Connor's legacy will live on."

"Connor Michalek had a profound impact on so many people," said McMahon. "His spirit and love of life were so strong, you would have never known he was sick. I can think of no better way to honor Connor, than by recognizing him with our highest honor, the first fan to be inducted into the WWE Hall of Fame, as a Warrio


----------



## wagnike2 (Jan 11, 2009)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

Awesome.


----------



## SkolVikings94 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF*



Londrick said:


> Yeah WWE should induct someone who has never contributed to pro wrestling. ut


You're one of the biggest babies on this forum


----------



## 5*RVD (Aug 14, 2006)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

I think this is absolutely beautiful. Great move by the WWE to make something like this happen. Wrestlemania weekend lives off emotions and a meaningful act like this will only add to this special weekend. I'm really looking forward to this.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

I guess he sort of represents all sick kids. This is an as amazing gesture from WWE but I can see why some people would be unhappy about this, why does he get in and not other sick kids etc. He seemed an awesome little guy so I'm pretty pleased. bama


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

I had a problem with him going in the real hof with wrestlers but if its a warrior award as they call it awsome move! And wow to op. Pretty cool that someone on a forum could have so much power.


----------



## Tombstoned (Dec 4, 2010)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Conor is going to WESSSLEmania <3

That clip last year was the cutest thing I ever saw


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Awesome. Congrats to Connor & his family!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

I don't think its a good idea, than every year another sick kid has to go in the HOF, and what if years later it's discovered one of those kid was not even sick? But the award idea they are doing now is a good idea.


----------



## Jupiter Jack Daniels (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

To this day, I watch the video package WWE did for him and still tear up.

Very nice gesture, although I expect many to somehow bash WWE for it.


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Merge this thread with mine. I did it. This is happening because of my relentless campaign here and all throughout the IWC. If you guys want to send me to the show as a gesture of gratitude, I'm willing to go.


----------



## Lord Wolfe (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

Your Dream Came True.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

I like the Warrior award idea, but I don't trust WWE. This will turn into a gimmick/marketing tool just like the HOF is for WM weekend. I guess seeing Warrior being used after all that bitterness with WWE is strange.

On a side note as I was reading through the thread I was thinking if people were wanting a "fan wing" then people like Zack Gowen need to enter or the guy who imitated Owen Hart in the DX skit about The Nation.

WWE HOF is starting to get desperate too by the looks of this year's inductees too.


----------



## Nickolas (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

I'm really happy to see this happen.


----------



## AussieBoy97 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Almost shed a tear everytime I see that clip of Connor


----------



## Rugrat (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

No, he shouldn't get in. WWE went far above and beyond any responsibility they had to him. Besides, people like CM Punk, Chyna, Owen Hart, Alberto Del Rio who actually affected the business won't go in either.

Beyond that, what differentiates him from any other kid who became terminally ill?


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



Deezy said:


> Somehow someone will turn this around on how WWE is exploiting a dead kid.


Because thats exactly what it is. Other than this One kid somehow getting mainstream attention and somehow meaning more to WWE than every other sick kid they visit what makes this One Kid so special? They might aswell just induct every single one of those Make A Wish Kids into the Hall Of Fame while they are at it or do all the other kids not matter?

This is just one huge PR Stunt for WWE to look good otherwise they wouldn't WASTE this Hall Of Fame spot on some random sick kid.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> Because thats exactly what it is. Other than this One kid somehow getting mainstream attention and somehow meaning more to WWE than every other sick kid they visit what makes this One Kid so special? They might aswell just induct every single one of those Make A Wish Kids into the Hall Of Fame while they are at it or do all the other kids not matter?
> 
> This is just one huge PR Stunt for WWE to look good otherwise they wouldn't WASTE this Hall Of Fame spot on some random sick kid.


I don't think they have enough TV time to put every sick kid in, also travel would be outrageous

The kid is also the face of a charity 

but you are right WWE should not waste a spot on a dead kid when important and legendary people like the Bushwackers are his classmates


----------



## Booker T Sucka (Oct 15, 2013)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Lol!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten (Sep 2, 2014)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*



Mrbailey26 said:


> *I DID IT GUYS.* I put enough pressure on these guys to get justice served. If you guys want to send me to Mania and HOF as a gesture of appreciation, I'm cool with that and will be happy to represent all of you guys at both respective shows.


Wow someone thinks highly of themselves...

...and why would any of us pay your way to WrestleMania and the Hall of Fame? If anyone deserves to be there for the honor (and not have to pay their own way there) it would be Conor's immediate family.

I'm sure it wasn't _you_ who gave the WWE the idea. It wouldn't surprise me if WWE had this in the works since last year after Conor became well known and had plans to work with Warrior at this year's WrestleMania before his untimely demise.

In any case whether you had an impact or not, I'm happy to see WWE do something special to continue to honor Warrior's memory and those who show courage in the face of fighting incurable, terminal illnesses.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



stevefox1200 said:


> but you are right WWE should not waste a spot on a dead kid when important and legendary people like the Bushwackers are his classmates


LOL well The Bushwhackers were for the kids licking on headtops. Don't forget they had superfan Jameson.


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*



Hysteria said:


> Wow someone thinks highly of themselves...
> 
> ...and why would any of us pay your way to WrestleMania and the Hall of Fame? If anyone deserves to be there for the honor (and not have to pay their own way there) it would be Conor's immediate family.
> 
> ...



Why would you pay for me to go to the shows? Um, because I DID IT! I made this happen. I should go into the HOF for getting Connor into the HOF. Quit bitching and get to work so you can buy my ticket!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

This is the same company that people online have been complaining about doesn't listen or do things for the fans.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

I wonder how many people from this thread post about how John Cena (the person) is a POS because wwe shows 20 second clips of John Cena (the character) making wishes in what they deem as "exploitation".


----------



## Curry (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Ok, call me a cynical heartless bastard or whatever but really? They do a lot of Make-a-wish stuff, they must meet a lot of kids who love wrestling, were a joy to be around and sadly passed away. Why is Connor the only one I can name? Why is he getting inducted? How must the families of other kids who had their wishes made feel that their kid is getting no recognition?


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*



promoter2003 said:


> This is the same company that people online have been complaining about doesn't listen or do things for the fans.


Fools. I booked Connor into the Hall of Fame, and right now I'm demanding that Reigns go over Lesnar clean. I guarantee the WWE listens to me again!

I am the man! Send me to Mania WF!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



The_It_Factor said:


> I wonder how many people from this thread post about how John Cena (the person) is a POS because wwe shows 20 second clips of John Cena (the character) making wishes in what they deem as "exploitation".


I have actually seen Cena get boos for video packages about his Make A Wish campaigns. I believe it was actually at one of the HOF ceremonies if I'm correct.

This is different though because now they are using one of their passed away legends as a cherry on top (who didn't even ask for this TYPE of award much less not honoring his wishes) to market this gesture.

That is really what my issue is moreso than WWE giving the kid an award.

This seems like an attempt to boost up the HOF this year.


----------



## stevefox1200 (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Once again the face of charity that WWE supports and sells items where all profits go to

This is not some "random kid" 

If anything they are promoting a charity

Which I am sure some of you will still bitch about 






because you are stupid


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



promoter2003 said:


> I have actually seen Cena get boos for video packages about his Make A Wish campaigns. I believe it was actually at one of the HOF ceremonies if I'm correct.
> 
> This is different though because now they are using one of their passed away legends as a cherry on top (who didn't even ask for this TYPE of award much less not honoring his wishes) to market this gesture.
> 
> ...


I agree. My post was just a sarcastic shot at all the people around here who complain about Cena's make a wish stuff as being exploitation, while praising this. In terms of "exploitation", this takes the cake. It's just funny that no one seems to complain when Cena isn't involved.

Look, I'm glad his family is getting an award on his behalf. As a matter of fact, the WWE have really done well with the way they've treated all of this. But those of us that know how WWE is know that it's, unfortunately, probably nothing more than a PR stunt. It makes WWE look reallllyyy good and realllyyy caring at a time where most people have written them off as an organization that doesn't care about its workers or their health/lives. 

I'm happy for his family, and maybe I'm just cynical, but this seems like a cheap ploy for positive press. I just find it so funny, yet typical, how many people are praising this, while complaining about the Make a Wish stuff (because let's face it, they just want to find reasons to boo Cena, and that's all it amounts to).


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



Mrbailey26 said:


> Fools. I booked Connor into the Hall of Fame, and right now I'm demanding that Reigns go over Lesnar clean. I guarantee the WWE listens to me again!
> 
> I am the man! Send me to Mania WF!


I wasn't even speaking about you lol. Nice gimmick though.



The_It_Factor said:


> I agree. My post was just a sarcastic shot at all the people around here who complain about Cena's make a wish stuff as being exploitation, while praising this. In terms of "exploitation", this takes the cake. It's just funny that no one seems to complain when Cena isn't involved.
> 
> Look, I'm glad his family is getting an award on his behalf. As a matter of fact, the WWE have really done well with the way they've treated all of this. But those of us that know how WWE is know that it's, unfortunately, probably nothing more than a PR stunt. It makes WWE look reallllyyy good and realllyyy caring at a time where most people have written them off as an organization that doesn't care about its workers or their health/lives.
> 
> I'm happy for his family, and maybe I'm just cynical, but this seems like a cheap ploy for positive press. I just find it so funny, yet typical, how many people are praising this, while complaining about the Make a Wish stuff (because let's face it, they just want to find reasons to boo Cena, and that's all it amounts to).


Completely agree and I'm also not trying to be cynical for the hell of it either. It's just that it seems so WWE corporate to do this. It's using Ultimate Warrior that is sending off red flags for me.


----------



## hando88c (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



Curry said:


> Ok, call me a cynical heartless bastard or whatever but really? They do a lot of Make-a-wish stuff, they must meet a lot of kids who love wrestling, were a joy to be around and sadly passed away. Why is Connor the only one I can name? Why is he getting inducted? How must the families of other kids who had their wishes made feel that their kid is getting no recognition?



True, plus he couldn't even Crush cancer! :fact


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

A kid that didn't do shit in the business will be inducted to the HoF :lmao


----------



## Cobretti (Nov 7, 2013)

*Re: #Connor4WWEHOF (I DID IT! YES YES YES!!!!*

This is good news. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TheDeathGodShiki (May 3, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

This is just plain retarded


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

typical women logic '' his cute and I like him., so fuck everybody else ! it's only a double standard if I'm affected !'' 

What about all the other kids ? a lot of them have died ? how can you praise one and ignore the rest '' well it's simple he made me laugh and the others didn't'' their children not actors ffs ! Human beings ! who were born sick and suffered heavy throughout life, How dare you even imply we should slap them in the face in favour of one kid !!!!

this has too be the lowest of low, the op and any positive responses need to be place in the wrestling forum wall of shame, 

go directly to jail, don't not pass go, and do not collect $200


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

I'm glad they merged the threads, but they kept the wrong title. We should be celebrating the fact that I led the WF community into action and we got things done! We did it guys! I'm humbled to represent you guys and will gladly accept your generous gratitude and take my place at the HOF show and Wrestlemania!


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> typical women logic '' his cute and I like him., so fuck everybody else ! it's only a double standard if I'm affected !''
> 
> What about all the other kids ? a lot of them have died ? how can you praise one and ignore the rest '' well it's simple he made me laugh and the others didn't'' their children not actors ffs ! Human beings ! who were born sick and suffered heavy throughout life, How dare you even imply we should slap them in the face in favour of one kid !!!!
> 
> ...



We the People of WF get stuff done. You my friend are in loser's jail


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



Mrbailey26 said:


> We the People of WF get stuff done. You my friend are in loser's jail


So you openly admit everything I just said in my post is true ? you're a scummy fuck playing favouritism with children who have/ most likely will pass away ( a lot before hitting puberty) 

and you say '' ggggg unit's in ''loser jail'' ''' for saying if you're giving one kid and award they should all get it ? 

you're lower than a snakes belly, you're words lost all credibility with you're opening post ! you're saying we should give ONE kid an award because '' his special and it would mean a lot to his family'' 

what about the other kids ? their ''not special'' enough for you ? their families don't deserve the same treatment !? 


what da fuck is wrong with you !?


----------



## B****T (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Its retarded. Yeah, sad story. There's thousands like him. 

Reminds me of the kid that his dying wish was getting a blowjob from Cameron Diaz.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

I'm not actually watching Raw, but from the sounds of it, they are now exploiting a dead kid for good PR.

Sounds like WWE.


----------



## Mrbailey26 (Jul 2, 2012)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*



GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT said:


> So you openly admit everything I just said in my post is true ? you're a scummy fuck playing favouritism with children who have/ most likely will pass away ( a lot before hitting puberty)
> 
> and you say '' ggggg unit's in ''loser jail'' ''' for saying if you're giving one kid and award they should all get it ?
> 
> ...


You lost all credibility when you revealed you don't know the difference between "your" and "you're". Just another reason you are sentenced for life in Loser's Jail.


----------



## GGGGGGGG_G_UNIT (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

Anyway, this is what they should be doing, Have a month dedicated to the kids, maybe get a few on their during the year because someone mightn't be healthy enough to appear at that time of year 

I wouldn't be against letting them do something in the ring, PROMO'S I didn't think of that, you could let them cut promo's :grin2: maybe you can let them do a few basic moves on each other ! nothing big but im sure theirs ways you could have them do something memorable In the ring ( only if their were comfortable if they just want to come out and stand in the ring, that's cool) 


maybe you could let them do a bit of commentary ? let a few of them be managers ? 

It's only be a month a year, I don't think it would harm the product to much, 


open the show/s with a minute silence and pictures of the kids we've lost, during the year, 


Now i'm thinking about it, I'd prefer for this to not be a cancer exclusive, It should be for all diseases and illness's and kids with terminal illness's should take priority but it would be nice if we could get some kids suffering from mental disabilities and such on their aswell 

The other thing is if you make a month long, you can cover a lot more ground, If wwe allied themselves with no profit charities (unlike that susan bitch who takes money for herself) I would donate, and im sure a lot of people would !!!


this would achieve three things 

1. Let children be children for a night, Give them a really fun night, hopefully help them forgot about their illness for a while, Put a smile on their face, hopefully you can get a lot on t.v before the illness really sets in so their still healthy enough to truly enjoy it

2. get wwe good publicity

3. give me something different on raw rather than generic (hot tag) tag team match #100000000000000 generic promo #55566666666


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

That was an excellent video package. I legit choked up during it. RIP The Crusher!


----------



## Casual Fan #52 (Dec 23, 2010)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

This kid has nothing on Mr. T's momma.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

YHWH(God: The Father and The Son and The Holy Spirit) bless whoever's decision it was to induct Connor The Crusher, very good decision.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Conor "The Crusher" getting award*

I so want to believe WWE did this to honor him and not for the PR, but they don't have the best track record as coming across as genuine. Saying that I think it's cool that they're honoring him, even if it comes off a little fake.

Also didn't Warrior want that award to be given to the backstage production guys?


----------



## WesternFilmGuy (Jul 25, 2014)

Hopefully a soldier gets in next year. Plenty of deserving WWE fans out there whose lives are a lot harder than most of our own. RIP Conor.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

So they legitimize the HOF by FINALLY inducting Savage, and in the same year make it a joke again.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

jorgovan21 said:


> Who convinced Lanny [email protected];o to change his mind? I've been hearing h was the reason Savage wasn't inducted until this year?


Money talk my friend.
Savage wanted both of them inducted.

Lanny said he didn't want the fans to suffer anymore about it and said fuck it he deserves to be in it let's give fans what they want.

But I know he was offered money for it. Lanny ain't just going to go against his dead brother's wish with out getting some $$$$ his way.


----------



## Trin (Aug 27, 2006)

I actually agree with some stuff posted, and I'm disabled myself. How many other kids had some life threatening disease with x amount of time to live, and all they got was the "normal" Make-A-Wish with John Cena for a half hour in their hometowns? You don't see WWE giving them front row seats to WrestleMania, or setting up a fund for them and inducting them in the Hall of Fame after they're gone. And all because he had a personality that Steph and Tripz took a liking to. Now every kid is going to be hoping for the Connor treatment - which is what they should get - and are gonna be absolutely crushed (no pun intended) when they don't.

The PROPER thing they should've done? "Oh, Connor really likes Daniel Bryan... a few extra minutes won't hurt. Here, give him a couple more autographed t-shirts and pictures." In reality, every kid would be getting that, but of course Connor wouldn't have known. He would've had the time of his life with Daniel regardless. It's a simple way of catering to each case and making every kid feel special without going overboard.

Oh, and if you're gonna induct one kid, I think you should induct them all.


----------



## Billy8383 (Oct 31, 2013)

Good god people, this is why wrestling fans are looked at as a huge joke. This is a very touching story. Yes there are other kids with similar things, and yes I'm sure he's not the only one who would love this same treatment, but that can be said about many things in life. How about just being happy that this kid is being honored, and had this moment instead of worrying about how every other kid should get this too, or how you feel it now makes the hall of fame a joke.


----------



## joeycalz (Jan 8, 2010)

Connor isn't going in by himself -- he represents all of the children in his position who watch the product.

This forum is a joke sometimes. It's actually comical.


----------



## D3athstr0ke (Feb 14, 2014)

Jesus Christ.


----------



## Alex (Feb 27, 2010)

It's a nice gesture, but the cynic in me thinks that they're doing this with PR very much in mind. 

It's not like the HOF isn't already damaged though, with some of the inductees over the years, so this induction will have relatively no impact. If Meltzer was inducting this kid into the Wrestling Observer HOF, then I'd have an issue, but because it's WWE, who really cares?


----------



## 307858 (Jul 25, 2014)

Some of you need to realize that while WWE will get positive media coverage for this, the purpose is to honor a fan who embodies countless other fans who despite having been drawn unfortunate cards in life found happiness with watching his favorite wrestler and WWE. Any positive effects inducting Connor eclipse WWE clamoring good PR.

If you think the HoF is a joke because of Connor's induction, note that many HoF and future HoF stars superstars would tell you that it's kids and fans (say, troops) with the optimism and heart of Connor that motivates them to keep putting their bodies on the line to put on matches even when booking is shit.

Bukowski was right:
"We're all going to die, all of us, what a circus! That alone should make us love each other but it doesn't. We are terrorized and flattened by trivialities, we are eaten up by nothing."


----------



## TNPunk (Jun 8, 2013)

Trin said:


> I actually agree with some stuff posted, and I'm disabled myself. How many other kids had some life threatening disease with x amount of time to live, and all they got was the "normal" Make-A-Wish with John Cena for a half hour in their hometowns? You don't see WWE giving them front row seats to WrestleMania, or setting up a fund for them and inducting them in the Hall of Fame after they're gone. And all because he had a personality that Steph and Tripz took a liking to. Now every kid is going to be hoping for the Connor treatment - which is what they should get - and are gonna be absolutely crushed (no pun intended) when they don't.
> 
> The PROPER thing they should've done? "Oh, Connor really likes Daniel Bryan... a few extra minutes won't hurt. Here, give him a couple more autographed t-shirts and pictures." In reality, every kid would be getting that, but of course Connor wouldn't have known. He would've had the time of his life with Daniel regardless. It's a simple way of catering to each case and making every kid feel special without going overboard.
> 
> Oh, and if you're gonna induct one kid, I think you should induct them all.


100% agree


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow, people are complaining about this? I mean come on, criticize the product, criticize Vince but they're doing the right thing here and for people to complain about this is more proof that the IWC will nitpick at anything and everything the WWE does.


----------



## Charlie M (Mar 10, 2015)

Its cool that they are giving Connor that deal, but Owen died ON THE JOB, might be time to convince Martha to induct him in the HOF


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

Connor being inducted is for good PR also to get the heat off from the Demott situation.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Afrolatino said:


> I'd like to see Vader, or Bam Bam Bigelow in.


repped, you and me both!


----------



## 90sKid (Feb 27, 2015)

At the first sight that sounds like a really sweet move by the WWE but considering it's happening in the same week Triple H said that Chyna (who actually contributed to the business) will not be inducted in the very same Hall of Fame tells you all about the sweetness of this company.
Kinda ironic how they want to induct a sick kid to show the world how great they are after being directly and indirectly responsible for all the years for the sickness and even death of many people who worked there


----------



## CenaBoy4Life (Jul 31, 2013)

You people are trash.

That kid meant a lot to the superstars he met and inspired them.


----------



## Eric Fleischer (Mar 28, 2012)

Can't believe anyone is complaining about this Connor award. 

Oh wait, yeah I can, it's Wrestling Forum after all....


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

A good move by WWE. Not surprised people think its a publicity stunt because of their past record, but lets give them the benefit of the doubt for once. Hopefully next year it will go to one of the backstage staff that Warrior wanted.


----------



## Dell (Feb 24, 2014)

Got no problem with it either, it's not the actual HOF it's a sub category anyways, and he serves as a front to all the other sick kids. He inspired a load of people and the video went viral and a lot of non-wrestling fans were touched by it and even came to me with it saying how awesome it was. This happens in every sports organization, some kids just get lucky and get a more unique, publicised story. This kid did and good for him, now he's in the HOF for life whether you like it or not.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

5 Things about "The Macho Man" Randy Savage:

- "Fame" by Irene Cara in ICW and "State Of Shock" by The Jacksons ft. Mick Jagger in CWA were his theme songs before he joined the WWF.

- He wrestled Rick Rude and Dutch Mantel (Zeb Colter) when he was in Memphis.

- He had a brief feud including a match against Bruno Sammartino.

- He was the first man to win the WWF Championship at Wrestlemania.

- He did voice work for an episode of Space Ghost and the animated movie Bolt.

*Bonus*: He appeared on an episode of "The Weird Al Show" fighting a hamster.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

You know, there is one HUGE wrestler not in the HOF, and i think he should go in, The Rock! Yes, Rocky is not in the HOF! But they did add Stone Cold and Edge, even though SC is 10 years older, SC and Edge are pretty much retired (even though i can see one final match coming from Austin, even though they gotta hurry as he is 50 already.)

But if they will add Rock he probably be the first one to be named to go in.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

Anybody complaining about a dead child going into the HOF is an embarrassment. Get over yourselves. Christ. 

Anyway, this class is shaping up to be a weird one but given the fact that the last 2 years have been so elite, I guess there had to be a dip somewhere.


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I am so happy for Connor The Crusher!


----------



## NitroII (Nov 9, 2007)

The Living Legend Larry Zbyszko is going in the HOF! He was a great Broadcaster in WCW, and far better than anyone on WWE's announce team today. He also was a member of the Dangerous Alliance and had great feuds in WCW with Lord Steven Regal and Scott Hall and the NWO.

http://www.wwe.com/classics/wwe-hall-of-fame/larry-zbyszko-wwe-hall-of-fame-2015-inductee-27189380


----------



## mrdiamond77 (Feb 14, 2015)

Good news if Larry is going in. Great WCW career and had that feud with Bruno in 1980. Hopefully Bruno will induct him.


----------



## jacobdaniel (Jun 20, 2011)

According to WWE.com, Bruno IS inducting him.


----------



## BigSillyFool (Jan 27, 2014)

To be honest, I think HOF has been the only well done thing this RTWM. I mean, ignore the whole celebrity wing part of it, the talent going in and the young kid are spot on IMO.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Larry Zbyszko was before my time, but I appreciate his contributions to the business. After all, he did help sell out Shea Stadium due to how hot his feud with the real "Living Legend" Bruno Sammartino was back in 1980.

People give the Z-Man crap as a commentator, but he never bothered me. I also liked his stint in TNA as The Director where he gave Jeff Jarrett and Raven a hard time.

- Vic


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Larry Zbyszko......

Made a career out of his Bruno feud.

Put himself over as a commentator big time. His career "soared" because he was able to sell his legacy.

Was only AWA champ in it's death throes when it meant very little.

One of those guys who will be remembered as having a much better career than he actually did. The proof? The Bushwhackers who were a legit great tag team as anyone who knows their wrestling history could tell you, but they got 5 pages of scorn on this thread. Larry's is going to get pats on the back and congratulations for the next three of four pages.

I have already read "great commentator", and "great career in WCW"... 

For the next two weeks Larry is going to be more relevant than he has been since that night at Shea.

If there were dozens of other great tag teams that should be in the Hall over the Bushwhackers/Sheepherders, there are hundreds of great stars who should be in a HOF before Larry IMO.

But oh well, not going to begrudge the guy his moment. There are no real qualifications anyways. In the end its an honor no matter how deserving I think they are. Congrats Larry.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

This is the same HoF that inducted koko b. ware. That are inducting the buschwackers for their time in the WWE and Rikishi for his huge backside. They inducted Razor Ramon for his short run (compared to his whole wrestling career) in the WWE.

Don't act like theres some huge value with this HoF. Of course there are more people that deserve to be in it over Larry Z but i'd take Larry any day over some of the people that they are inducting and have inducted.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

They actually pulled a swerve on us, Larry Zbyszko? Everyone thought for sure that it was going to be Kevin Nash lol.


----------



## wonder goat (Mar 17, 2013)

Is Kevin Nash not getting in the year after all? 

Although they do have next week, so maybe they'll announce him then.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

The legendary Tatsumi Fujinami was announced at the Smackdown tapings last night so we should see that announcement today. 
A larger class this year and a mixed bag imo.
Savage, Nash, Zbyszko, Fujinami and Madusa are all very deserving, Bushwhackers I kind of get when you weigh up their whole career but I still think there was far more deserving tag teams that deserve the HOF more, Rikishi is a very fringe candidate and Arnie doesn't deserve it for showing up twice on Raw and Smackdown twice in 15 years. 
However I still think overall WWE are doing a decent job with their HOF and I am looking forwards to the ceremony.


----------



## Piledriver78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Selling tickets in section 201 ( row 2,3,4) for all way under face value.

Also, have a pair on floor M, row 7, under face value as well.

email me at drbaynyc @ gmail dot com


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

So apparently they're putting Nash in as Diesel? :duck Right, the incarnation of his that became one of the worse if not THE worse drawing face of the company in WWE history until they pulled the plug on his push a year later. HOF worthy...... fpalm Might as well put in the 1-2-3 Kid and Aldo Montoya next year.

Seriously, what has he ever done of note as that character besides win the belt? They didn't even trust him to main event WM as champion loooool

As Kevin Nash he's deserving, however controversial his run was in WCW. He was actually part of one of the greatest angles in wrestling history and that's the only reason he should be in the HOF.


----------



## LNC (Mar 12, 2014)

Arnold great legend !


----------



## Matt84 (Apr 4, 2014)

Yea I'm not sure why Rikishi is going in.


----------



## DaBlueGuy (Oct 9, 2010)

Greenlawler said:


> Larry Zbyszko......
> 
> Made a career out of his Bruno feud.
> 
> ...


Amen to this . Luke and Butch as the Sheephearders were an entertaining draw no matter where they went in the world for 3 decades. Larry run in WCW consisted of being a shit commentator in the attitude era and as a boring mid/lowcarder in the early 90s before Hogan got there. He was Awa champ as a nice courtesy by his father in law Verne in Awa's waining days when enhancement talents like Brad Rheingans and Jake Miliman were suddenly main eventing shows.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

Any word on who's inducting Arnold, Madusa, and Fujinami? My guess for Arnold is Hunter.


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

Kevin Nash finally!


----------



## Jakall (Jun 9, 2006)

Just got the app alert that Nash is going in


----------



## ejc8710 (Aug 12, 2011)

Hell yes Kevin Nash Going in finally fuck the haters


----------



## KrispinWahhhGOAT (Sep 26, 2013)

I thought they were going to induct him as Diesel (ala Razor last year) so they could induct the nWo under their real names, at a later date.


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

You're putting Diesel and not him as Kevin Nash typical WWE.

Might as well add Roman Reigns next year.


----------



## RyanRingAnnouncer (Mar 23, 2015)

I'm happy that Kevin Nash got inducted


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

I can't think of one thing that Kevin Nash has touched that hasn't turned to shit.


----------



## OoohYeeeah! (Aug 12, 2012)

Don't want him to headline but I'm really happy that Nash is going in. His speech should be entertaining too.

I hear some fans complaining but I really like this hof class.


----------



## Hirstwah23 (Feb 7, 2014)

This class has really picked up in quality with Zbyszko, Fujinami and Nash in my opinion. The rest (minus the GOAT Macho Man) are all somewhat debatable hall of fame inductees. Those three alongside Macho prevent this from being the worst class ever. 

Nash has his haters but hes a multi time world champion, an original part of the most iconic stable in wrestling history and a pretty big name in wrestling. Can't fault his induction, glad hes going in as Kevin Nash also.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

Nash: One of THE major players in a Faction (nWo) that kickstarted a Boom period for Wrestling (MondayNightWars).

Won all three WWE titles in a single year.

Held WCW Heavyweight and Tag Titles.

Part of the Kliq.

Involved in the 'Curtain Call' incident.

Dude deserves it. Don't tear a quad on the way up on stage.


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

Kevin Nash headlines the HOF the same year Roman Reigns headlines Wrestlemania :hmm:










Kevin Nash headlines WM11, Roman Reigns headlines WM31, exactly 20 years apart :hmm:


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Being inducted as Kevin Nash, but video package was focused on and his image being used as Diesel.

:maury

- Vic


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

> · WWE 2015 Hall of Fame Induction Ceremony – Saturday, March 28, SAP Center
> 
> Randy “Macho Man” Savage and Arnold Schwarzenegger head up the WWE Hall of Fame class of 2015 (#WWEHOF). The WrestleMania eve tradition will telecast live from the sold-out SAP center in in San Jose, Calif. at 5 pm PT on WWE Network. This year’s inductees also include The Bushwhackers, Rikishi, Alundra Blayze, Larry Zbyszko and Kevin Nash. In addition, WWE has created The Warrior Award, which will be presented each year to someone who has exhibited unwavering strength and perseverance, and who lives life with the courage and compassion that embodies the indomitable spirit of WWE Hall of Famer, The Ultimate Warrior. The inaugural award will be presented to Connor Michalek, a passionate WWE fan who passed away last year from cancer. The Ultimate Warrior’s widow, Dana Warrior, and WWE Superstar Daniel Bryan™ will present the award to Steve Michalek, Connor’s father.


part of the Mania week synopsis. They are saying Randy & Arnold are the headliners.


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Yet still Nash will go on last. Right move in my opinion, with Savage not being alive and Arnold not being a wrestler.


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I think either Antonio Inoki or Hideo Itami should be the inductors of Tatsumi Fujinami.


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

Nash is being inducted by Mick Foley. Have they ever even interacted with each other outside of TNA?


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

Foley?! Not Hall, Michaels, Page or Hogan but Foley?!


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)




----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

That Kevin Nash video showed him during his days as Diesel and then arriving to WCW to form the NWO. It was a cool video. However, last year Scott Hall was inducted only as Razor Ramon as they showed clips of him during his time with WWE and mentioned nothing about his time with WCW. Where the fuck is the consistency here?


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

Matt84 said:


> Yea I'm not sure why Rikishi is going in.


Gotta help get Reigns over!! Honestly feel there is too many going in this year and that maybe Rikishi got the nod due to Reigns backlash


----------



## The Ultimate Puke (Feb 9, 2004)

murder said:


> Foley?! Not Hall, Michaels, Page or Hogan but Foley?!


Ah, he was trolling. I should have known better.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

Ratedr4life said:


> Kevin Nash headlines the HOF the same year Roman Reigns headlines Wrestlemania :hmm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unlike alot of people, I actually like that it's happening like this because I've always been a fan of both guys.

(I made that Diesel/Roman pic, by the way. Y'ALL STOP USING IT! jk lol)


----------



## murder (Aug 24, 2006)

The Ultimate Puke said:


> Ah, he was trolling. I should have known better.


Yeah, me too. I actually can't believe I fell for it considering it's Foley we're talking about. Bet Michaels will do the honours after all. Rightfully so as he was the catalyst for Nash's career to really take off.


----------



## Piledriver78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hall of Fame tickets

Section 201 (rows 2 and 4, 2 tickets in each row) for $65 each (face value was $116 each)

Floor M, row 7 (2 tickets) for $135 each (Face value was $171 for each)

I also have NXT tickets

Lower 3, Row B (on the TV side) for $100 each (2)

and 

Lower 4, Row R (TV side) for $60 each. (2)

Please email me at drbaynyc at gmail dot com


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

I can see why they would want Nash to end the show on a happy note.


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

_For the first time in years, Jerry Lawler will not be hosting the WWE Hall of Fame ceremony this year. According to PWInsider, Eva Marie will be hosting._

Source: http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe..._Today_Preview_Lance_Bass_with_WWE_Today.html

Why is this woman still employed?


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

First Eva attends the Oscars along with fellow WWE legend The Rock

Now she's hosting the HoF Ceremony

Holy shit, I can't wait until she returns! :mark:


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

*Holy mother of God :shitstorm*


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

:lmao


----------



## Born of Osiris (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Finally an actual GOOD reason to watch this now :drose. I'm hype.


----------



## People Power (Feb 22, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

:kobefacepalm

This is a joke, right?


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

When I started reading I assumed Renee Young but then I read Eva Marie. I know of her but I don't think I've heard her talk. She looks like she talks like a cringe


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Once Lawler stepped down, it only made sense to replace him with the next best heel ever in Eva Marie. Great decision by WWE.


----------



## Xander45 (Aug 6, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This... this is bullshit right?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

wtf :lmao this has to be a joke right :lmao


----------



## Joff (Dec 17, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Who better to honor HoF'ers than a future one?


----------



## GAD247 (Jul 9, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I clicked this thinking it was going to say "Vince McMahon to induct Roman Reigns".


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Well I guess the WWE needs to find ways to justify still paying Eva :draper2

Should have been :renee IMO


----------



## WWF/E (Mar 5, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Man she must give the best head out of all the divas.


----------



## Skins (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Joffrey Baratheon said:


> Who better to honor HoF'ers than a future one?


Cut it out with the sarcasm guy


Diamonds are forever and so is Eva Marie :mark: :mark: amazing choice


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

their source is kayfabenews.com right? 

right?!


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Should have been Renee Young...

But shiiit, good for Eva.


----------



## jamal. (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Geezuz


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

What in the holy fuck.................... has to be a joke. Just... has to be.


----------



## Vespertine (Feb 7, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

She's gonna mumble through most of her intros, and pronounce at least half the names wrong or say the wrong one. I can't wait :vince2


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Is this real? I'm fairly sure she knows shit all about the wrestling business, and she's the host for the HOF. What. The. Fuck?


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Can't wait to see her fuck up so much.

:mark:


----------



## Chloe (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Don't why this would be a big deal to some people. It's not like she's getting given the Wrestlemania main event :reigns


----------



## WWEUniverse (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

if bret hart isnt available, she is the second best for the job


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

There really isn't anything to fuck up, lol. Good for Eva tbh.


----------



## Nicole Queen (Apr 2, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

:lmao

Wait... who is going to help Big Sexy walk in then? :hmm:


----------



## Joe88 (Nov 2, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

So who's dick is she sucking, Vince, Dunn's or Hunter's to still be employed and get a gig like this?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



samizayn said:


> There really isn't anything to fuck up, lol. Good for Eva tbh.


No kidding, they have trusted Lawler to do it for the past how many years? :jericho2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Sure there is.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Eva Marie is becoming the face and voice of the HOF ceremony. :mark:


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

OH MY FUCKING GOD :mark: :mark:


My Queen is moving up in the world. She's making the Red Nation proud, I'm so proud of her.

:ti @ the neckbeards getting angry over this. Eva has still got her magic heel touch.


----------



## BlackaryDaggery (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Eva > Jerry. 

She was great at the E Awards. She gets so much unwarranted abuse.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Joe88 said:


> So who's dick is she sucking, Vince, Dunn's or Hunter's to still be employed and get a gig like this?


Nobody ever asks whose dick Bryan is sucking. Why can't Eva Marie just be in her position because of her talent? She's a mainstream celebrity, for one. Eva Marie hosting the HoF ceremony will get WWE some good publicity.


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

For God sake. Mean gene and renne should do it! 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Why?

I mean, I've listened to her talk and she can barely string two sentences together.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This should be going to Rene


----------



## HOJO (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

All those neckbearded geeks are gonna try and be kewl at the fucking *Hall of Fame* :mj2

Good for Eva


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Kalashnikov said:


> I'm fairly sure she knows shit all about the wrestling business, and she's the host for the HOF.


Enlighten us on how you know this supposedly.

She obviously knew enough about the WWE to even try out for it in the first place. Otherwise if she didn't know then she wouldn't have even bothered to come. Embarrassing post. fpalm


----------



## Mr. I (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

They choose the least charismatic, most robotic person in the company.

Is this a joke?


----------



## Griselda (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Congrats to her, the company is clearly behind her.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I joked last year that Eva Marie was the female Roman Reigns.....












I had no idea how right I would be.


----------



## RCSheppy (Nov 13, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This is fucking awesome! I can't want to watch this now...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

lol, please tell me this is from kayfabe news lmfao

WWE be like :


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

She's from the Bay Area, makes sense.


----------



## Kaze Ni Nare (Dec 1, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Awesome.

I can't wait to hear the knowledge she drops about Fujinami.


----------



## TB Tapp (Oct 26, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

:lol at WF's jobber posters hating on the GOAT Diva. She's gonna do a thousands times better as host than Lawler and his stupid T-shirts.


----------



## JoeMcKim (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Shame that Bobby Heenan had throat cancer ruining his voice, he would make a great annual host of the HOF.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

If Wrestlemania week wasn't shit already now the HOF is a bigger joke. What the fuck?


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Ithil said:


> They choose the least charismatic, most robotic person in the company.
> 
> Is this a joke?


Wait, they chose Reigns now to host the HOF? :troll


----------



## I_Hate_You (Oct 29, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

There is absolutely no way this is true.


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Kaze Ni Nare said:


> Awesome.
> 
> I can't wait to hear the knowledge she drops about Fujinami.


Fuck I completely forgot about him being inducted. This is....this is going to be ugly people.


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Why can't Eva Marie just be in her position because of her talent? She's a mainstream celebrity, for one.


:aries2


----------



## RVP_The_Gunner (Mar 19, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

All red everything...............

Biiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiitchaaaaaaaaaaaays!!!


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



haribo said:


> :aries2


attended the Oscars :fact

star of one of the biggest reality television shows on tv :fact

constantly covered by mainstream media like TMZ :fact

nominated for a Teen Choice Award :fact

made Maxim's Hot 100 :fact


----------



## Srdjan99 (Apr 30, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I have no complaints about this, if she comes out looking hot in a tight dress


----------



## Stinger Fan (Jun 21, 2006)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Why not someone who...you know contributes to pro wrestling ...or even the WWE for that matter?


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> attended the Oscars :fact
> 
> star of one of the biggest reality television shows on tv :fact
> 
> ...


You forgot to add her fake tits exploded :fact


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



BlackaryDaggery said:


> Eva > Jerry.
> 
> She was great at the E Awards. She gets so much unwarranted abuse.


Did she really do the E! awards? Wow, that's legit. Vince capitalising on DAT MAINSTREAM because Mania is close-ish to LA this year :vince2

The only thing that would mess Eva up was if she didn't have a grasp of camera/timing/all the other stuff that goes into TV award shows, but she clearly already has that so I think people are just looking to hate :shrug


----------



## Kitana the Lass Kicker (Feb 25, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Oh God no......


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Lexrules said:


> You forgot to add her fake tits exploded :fact


Biggest reality show? What? O wait... must be Londrick and another name change. 

I don't think anyone outside of wrestling would actually know her by name or sight...


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why not someone who...you know contributes to pro wrestling ...or even the WWE for that matter?


Yeah. The chick who is largely responsible for bringing attention to WWE divas doesn't contribute anything to the WWE.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Stinger Fan said:


> Why not someone who...you know contributes to pro wrestling ...or even the WWE for that matter?


Agreed. Being one of the leads of one of E's most successful TV shows on top of being one of WWE's top divas is not contributing to the product.


----------



## WaheemSterling (Nov 30, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Eva Marie, jesus. That bitch has no personality at all, knows nothing about wrestling and is a nobody. Atleast she's good to look at, i guess


----------



## DeanndraX (Mar 6, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

lmao is this a joke..she is just awful


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

*Gets heat just for being there*
*Fans consider it incredible and call her the GOAT*

By this logic, Cena is the greatest of all-time. He makes people want to slit his throat in Philly bingo halls. *Your Move, Eva.*


----------



## Flashyelbow (Mar 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Callisto already red repped me lol! YES I love it. Oh and fuck Eva Marie!


----------



## Cydewonder (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This chick is so dull, I just wanna look at her...I dont wanna listen to her or hear her opinions on stuff.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Lol jeez. Good spot for someone with the personality of a dead moth.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I hope she is good at reading a teleprompter.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Everyone is pre-occupied with the news of it being Eva and is overlooking the fact that this is further evidence the end is coming for Jerry Lawler. First he's off RAW and now the Hall of Fame which he's hosted like 10 years in a row. His time is just about over.


----------



## Loudon Wainwright (Jul 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Natsuke said:


> *Gets heat just for being there*
> *Fans consider it incredible and call her the GOAT*
> 
> By this logic, Cena is the greatest of all-time. He makes people want to slit his throat in Philly bingo halls. *Your Move, Eva.*


Cena is a face, Eva is a heel.

Cena's doing his job wrong if he gets booed. Eva Marie is doing her job right.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Loudon Wainwright said:


> Cena is a face, Eva is a heel.
> 
> Cena's doing his job wrong if he gets booed. Eva Marie is doing her job right.


I've never seen anyone have a bigger hard on for Eve Marie, Not even her husband.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Natsuke said:


> *Gets heat just for being there*
> *Fans consider it incredible and call her the GOAT*
> 
> By this logic, Cena is the greatest of all-time. He makes people want to slit his throat in Philly bingo halls. *Your Move, Eva.*


Cena is a face. Eva is a heel. Flawed analogy.

This would only in the instance where Eva is a face. She isn't and never has been. She's only of a few wrestlers on the roster who effectively gets heat (as evidence of this thread), so why wouldn't she be considered the GOAT? Especially given she just came back from a 6 month absence because of injury.


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Callisto said:


> Cena is a face. Eva is a heel. Flawed analogy.
> 
> This would only in the instance where Eva is a face. She isn't and never has been. She's only of a few wrestlers on the roster who effectively gets heat (as evidence of this thread), so why wouldn't she be considered the GOAT? Especially given she just came back from a 6 month absence because of injury.


She had to have her tits re-inflated. 3 months for each boob.:grin2:


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Well since the main event of Maina will probably wrong/right leave a bad taste in the fans mouths, well hey :vince2 must have thought let's get the fans used to that bad taste with a bad hostess....

Not to say the King is GOD but when you compare the two, why not have Jerry & Eve that way one can say something nice & the other can stand there looking nice, it's a win/win


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I'm simply at a loss for words..


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Just when you think WWE can't get any worse, they FIND A WAY


----------



## Paul12907 (Mar 15, 2005)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Oh boy.......


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Oh well, better hosting than being in the ring. X-D (incoming neg rep)


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## The Tempest (Feb 27, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*


----------



## Tommy-V (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Oh Wow...Uhm..best of luck to her. She's really going to need it.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

She probably doesn't even know any of the inductees except maybe Arnold. Boy this will be amusing to watch. 

:lol I thought this was a joke when I first heard it, she's one of the last people I would pick for this job. Her speaking is horrible.


----------



## pizzaman9176 (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Can't wait for all her mistakes. She must be blowing Hayes cause this girl is the most useless diva in WWE history next to Ashley


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I hope they prepare her for smarks chanting, "We want Jerry" or "You are terrible." Hopefully she has a line ready for the smarks.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Nicole Queen said:


> :lmao
> 
> Wait... who is going to help Big Sexy walk in them? :hmm:


I'd mark the f^ck out if the brought back the WM 3 mini-ring cart just for Nash!


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I don't hate Eva because she's a heel, even if she was a face I would be annoyed by her. She messes up a lot of the crap she does, I mean I wouldn't be shocked if she pronounces a name wrong. Is her gimmick suppose to be dumb bitch who can't do anything? If that's her gimmick I'll give her props and agree she's good, but if not then shut up.


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Wait what


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

And SOMEBODY needs to tell that girl her hair looks stupid. 

I am not saying that to be mean. I legitimately feel bad that she walks around all day looking like that and nobody says a word to her. Honey, your hair looks atrocious, please find another color.


----------



## LeaderOfM.D.R.S. (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Eva Marie a bad bitch, I'd walk through a landmine just to breath her air.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Drinking game on how many botches she does.


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Hope she does a better job at this then when she tried to be Fandango's dance partner or a ring announcer. Remember when she said Orton is from Los Angeles, CA? Come on, every one who watches knows he's from St. Louis lol.


----------



## Fluffyjr101 (Apr 15, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao

:evaloser


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



The Boy Wonder said:


> I hope they prepare her for smarks chanting, "We want Jerry" or "You are terrible." Hopefully she has a line ready for the smarks.


I personally want to hear "You broke your Tits"


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Well im guessing they're gonna give her cards, cause she knows nothing about Wrestling before 2011, so she probably has no clue who any of these guys are except Nash. Ill give her a chance.


----------



## Dan Pratt (May 11, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I didn't comment earlier because I figured this had to be a joke. WOW. 

Not that The King is great, but I could come up with 5 more obvious replacements without even having time to think. 

I don't actually dislike Eva Marie, but unless her speaking has improved a lot I don't see how this will go over well. And it's especially puzzling as give the ceremony is on the Network, meaning a mostly smark or at least Hardcore fan audience, WWE seems to know little about their audience thinking the average person watching the ceremony will want to see her hosting it? 

Is she loved by the WWE wrestlers/staff or something? Is she getting more mainstream attention due to Total Divas than I thought? How did her name even come up?

I really hope the "smarks" in the crowd, or whatever you want to call them, don't try to shit on her though. Ruining what should be a great night for the recipients just to "be cool" and heckle her. But I am afraid they might, a lot of fans would rather shit on something than enjoy it anymore, at least the ones who go to the arenas.


----------



## Kyle_C_Haight (Jan 30, 2006)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Anyone notice that Jerry Lawler's slowly being pushed off TV? First gets bumped from RAW to SmackDown, now he's replaced as host of the Hall of Fame ceremony. I wouldn't be the least bit surprised if he off the pay-per-views within the next year.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Other than the obvious about her being a model and not a wrestler, i just don't want to put up with that VOICE for 3 hours.The most flat, monotone Hollywood Z-list "I'm trying to be sexy with everything I say" horrible Bella bimbo voice I've heard in my life.

Even if they asked a talented female wrestler like Jazz to do it I'd still say it was a sucky choice. Hell, I'd even say Trish Stratus wouldn't be qualified.

Renee Young or go broke!


----------



## From Death Valley (Jan 27, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Is this a joke? Right?


----------



## KuritaDavion (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

"Larry Nabisco had an incredible rivalry with Bruno Samaritan."

"Alexia Blaze was a trail-.........*squints to read cue-card* blazer for the Divas."

"And now let us celebrate Tsunami Fujinumi."

Might have to tune in for this.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Fans all over Twitter and Facebook are furious about this decision. The fans at the hall of fame are going to rip her apart more then Maria Menudos at the hof 2013


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

For some reason, they're really pushing her as the top Diva. I guess those Handie J's are finally paying off.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Stone Hot said:


> Fans all over Twitter and Facebook are furious about this decision. The fans at the hall of fame are going to rip her apart more then Maria Menudos at the hof 2013


Menudo?


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



KuritaDavion said:


> "Larry Nabisco had an incredible rivalry with Bruno Samaritan."
> 
> "Alexia Blaze was a trail-.........*squints to read cue-card* blazer for the Divas."
> 
> ...


:eva2 *"Congratulations to the late great Kevin Nash"*


----------



## Lexrules (Apr 3, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I was tuning in anyway but this has the potential of being the greatest cluster fuck of all time. 

I can't wait


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This cant be for real? like seriously why would WWE put her in charge of hosting the WWE Hall of Fame ceremony which is very important. OMG this is gonna be car crash tv


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

That report has to be a troll job, please say it is.


----------



## domotime2 (Apr 28, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

the WWE took it too far. I hated lawler on raw because it was simply time to stop. 20+ years of the same voice..an aging voice who's not intersting anymore....it was time for a change..

that doesn't mean you can't use him for simple stuff like this. And replace him with EVA MARIE?! SHE DOESNT DO ANYTHING!! I DONT GET ITT!


----------



## Achilles (Feb 27, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I can't imagine her pulling it off. However, if she does, they may have actually found a role for her.


----------



## skypod (Nov 13, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Are they filming Total Divas at the moment?

If so this is set up because WWE realises she'll get booed, so they can film stuff backstage with her in tears. No doubt she'll redeem herself later on in the episode at the 55 minute mark by Stephanie sitting her in a room and telling her she is a Strong Sexy and Powerful diva that has a future here in WWE.

Somebody pass me the cyanide pills.


----------



## Louaja89 (Feb 4, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This is a joke right ?


----------



## Foz (Jul 21, 2008)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

At first I was all "who?"

Then I remembered.

Now I'm all "why?"


----------



## deanambroselover (Mar 16, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

If Eva Marie pulls this off I will give her props but I think its gonna be bad


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Nightrow said:


> That report has to be a troll job, please say it is.


Sadly not. It's legit.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

How has she got this? She'll botch every five words. Should have been Renee Young if they wanted a women.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*










NO! hell fucking no! WHY!? Someone put a bullet in this bitch she deserves nothing. No Seriously I demand to know who's dick shes riding cause she sure as hell isn't being kept for her "talent".


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I couldn't be happier that Lawler is out, but Eva Marie?

She's never been good on the mic in front of a crowd, I wonder what her reaction was like when they told her

:eva3


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

The shitstorm is so ridiculous because the host doesn't even get to do much :lol

Plus if she botches a lot, it'll make for some good entertainment. 

And if she runs the show well then there's no problem. 

It's just a fucking host. No idea why everyone's so angry about it. :lol


----------



## leobeast (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

It's just not a smart idea. It should be about the inductees, but if the crowd shits on her, it's not gonna be nice for them.


----------



## Hypnotica (Jan 1, 2015)

This has to be one of the most stupid decisions in recent memory. How can Eva Marie reflect or tell stories like Jerry Lawler could? The woman will not even have heard of the inductee's.
Eva Marie has already botched breathing on numerous occasions so what was they thinking? 
It is insulting to be honest. Eva Marie along with Rosa Mendes are the most talentless and useless people in the company so no way should they insult the legends being honoured and the fans like this. 
She is going to be destroyed at the HOF and that is going to spoil the atmosphere for those being inducted. You can 100% guarantee she will fluff her lines especially being heckled. Eva Marie had difficulty remembering her own name so how is she going to pronounce Zbyzsko and Fujinami?? 
WWE need to rethink this and quickly. This bitch is going to tank one of the most special nights on the wrestling calendar.
I just do not understand WWE management at times.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

*I won't be mad at this. At least she is showing something of a passion for wanting to host. I'll give Eva Marie a chance and not jump off the deep end. *


----------



## X-Train (Mar 16, 2006)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

So the next botchamania is just going to be the hall of fame ceremony. 

If they wanted to replace Lawler with a female they have the perfect host in Rene Young, thougt they'd want to give her a gig like this to keep her happy and keep those other shows from poaching her.


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

She can't remember the names of the people they she shares an aeroplane with and thought Orton was from LA and they expect her to know all of the inductee's names? How is she going to talk about Fujinami? She'll probably say shit like "he was a WWE competitor for many years."


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*











*"OMG I finally met DDP #ddpyoga"*


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



SonOfAnarchy91 said:


> NO! hell fucking no! WHY!? Someone put a bullet in this bitch she deserves nothing. No Seriously I demand to know who's dick shes riding cause she sure as hell isn't being kept for her "talent".


Congratulations, you just won the award for the most pathetic post of all time.

Haters getting so riled up in her persona to the point of wishing death on an innocent woman. :ti You've been reported. Stay classy, smarks.


----------



## chargebeam (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Of course. Let's have that person who has no clue about wrestling host the ceremony honouring the legends of the business.


----------



## ShadowSucks92 (Mar 7, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

What in the... I don't even think Kayfabe News could come up with this. Its not so much that they got the worst employee they have to do this, but you wouldn't think of Eva Marie when thinking about Hall of Fame, you would think of legends


----------



## CesaroSection (Feb 15, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Seriously hope this is true. Lawler just needs to retire at this point(I was a huge fan of his as a heel commentator by the way) and Eva Marie will be different.


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

They've run out of fucks to give.


----------



## Scholes18 (Sep 18, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I wouldn't of replaced Lawler, but I think people are hugely over reacting to this.

It's a minute blurb to introduce the inductor, she'll probably speak for 10 minutes in total. And the most important thing to remember is she's obviously going to be reading from a teleprompter, so it's not like she'll have to know what she's talking about or have to prepare her own introductions. It's really not that big a deal.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Wtf that makes no sense. Even Miz would be waay better as a host. Cant wait for the crowd shitting on her.:lmao

Btw I like Eva. Seems like a cool chick irl who,s portrayed as a bitch on tv but some green diva who wasnt a big wrestlingfan growing up has no place hosting the hall of fame.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Good to see Eva getting the call up. Hopefully she does a good job. Renee Young would have been my pick, though.


----------



## DemBoy (Dec 3, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Well, the HoF ceremony has just became a must watch potential car crash for me.


----------



## HHHGame78 (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

She gonna get booed out the building.


----------



## Bad For Business (Oct 21, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Is Ginger Mahal going into the HoF?


I've got to watch this now, it's a disaster waiting to happen.


----------



## dragonpiece (Mar 9, 2015)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Will watch for lol's


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Oakue said:


> Everyone is pre-occupied with the news of it being Eva and is overlooking the fact that this is further evidence the end is coming for Jerry Lawler. First he's off RAW and now the Hall of Fame which he's hosted like 10 years in a row. His time is just about over.


It's the heart attack thing. The obviously don't want him having another and possibly dying on a live show, that's what I think anyways.

Anyways, I really think Eva gets too much unwarranted hate. She's gonna do a great job, she was actually pretty good on the Oscar's thing she did.
It's funny to read some responses then see an AJ sig under it, typical.

I can't wait until she makes her in-ring return and gets back into having matches.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

For the love of God why????????????


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

5 hours ago Jerry retweeted this tweet:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581192327198314496
Seeing he did not reply to it he is not being the host we can still can say that Eva Marie replacing him is still not confirmed.


----------



## -SAW- (Feb 29, 2004)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

:deanfpalm

:lol her talking about fucking Fujinami of all people is just gonna be :lol

She apparently can't even ring announce, so what makes them think she can pull this off? Oh yeah, teleprompter.

Oh and already prepared for the typical butthurt Eva redrep from people who _supposedly_ "like" her.


----------



## Shagz (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

WTF! you get rid of Jerry Lawler for the first time in years for fucking Eva Maire! why has Jerry Lawler always hosted the HOF anyway? someone new should of been hosting it each year so the show is more fresh. If someone new was going to host it it should of been RIFF RAFF!.


----------



## chronoxiong (Apr 1, 2005)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

This can't be real. Did April Fool's Day come early? :what


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

She's hot, so I don't mind this. This really isn't that big a deal tbh.


----------



## charlesxo (Jun 20, 2013)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

The sodium when she ends up slaying :banderas


----------



## FriedTofu (Sep 29, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

I guess the rest of the announce team are too busy that week.

Misogyny is strong in this thread. Or does that only applies if people criticise the Divas you ogle at?


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

You have Renee Young, the best interviewer you've had in years who would be perfect for this and you decide to use the most useless woman on the WWE roster. GG. She's going to get booed regardless of how well she does.


----------



## TheRadicalDreamer (Jun 29, 2012)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

"Give a warm welcome to Hall of Fame inductee NACHO Man Randy Savage! Wait, you mean like, he's not alive?!!"
:eva2


----------



## ka4life1 (Mar 2, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Do the presenters at the HOF read from an autocue ?

Still least she will not have to worry about Ginger Mahal..

Although Tatsumi Fujinami should be fun.

Shame they aren't inducting George Hackenschmidt this year though....

In all fairness after watching Total Divas, I quite like Eva she is pretty up front about her lack of wrestling ability and in the last episode of the current series she was actually really quite loyal and thankful to WWE, 

So good luck to her.


----------



## MagicJohnson (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*

Lawler's finally being demoted for years of poor announcing. First Booker replaces him on Raw, now Eva fucking Marie takes his hof gig.


----------



## superplex23 (Apr 21, 2014)

This thread is a work, people.

:jericho2


----------



## dazzy666 (Sep 21, 2006)

Bill apter asked lawler today and it's being reported Eva maria hosting is bs thank the Lord 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

The Bushwhackers made it to the hall, actually have to give the WWE a :clap for that one.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Callisto said:


> Enlighten us on how you know this supposedly.
> 
> She obviously knew enough about the WWE to even try out for it in the first place. Otherwise if she didn't know then she wouldn't have even bothered to come. Embarrassing post. fpalm


Have you ever watched Total Divas?


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Kalashnikov said:


> Have you ever watched Total Divas?


So your evidence is an assumption based off of a scripted television show? lol


You know she's playing a character for drama like all stars on reality tv, correct? She likely doesn't act like that in real life, nor does it indicate that she "doesn't care about wrestling". Failing to see your point.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Eva Marie hosting plus Nash getting inducted = arguably the best WWE HOF ceremony.


----------



## Paul Rudd (Oct 23, 2010)

Remember this GOAT segment? :banderas
https://youtu.be/Vdu0QxT-6GE?t=182

I know some people are mad, but I hope the crowd are respectful. It's a bit of a WTF decision, but she might do well...or she'll screw up and it will be funny. Either way I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Callisto said:


> So your evidence is an assumption based off of a scripted television show? lol
> 
> 
> You know she's playing a character for drama like all stars on reality tv, correct? She likely doesn't act like that in real life, nor does it indicate that she "doesn't care about wrestling". Failing to see your point.


Yes, I'm aware that Eva Marie is a character. Natalie Marie Coyle (using her real name to differentiate between kayfabe and reality) on the other hand is a person who's been in the business for a grand total of two years (or maybe even less). 

She's shown no previous knowledge of anything wrestling-related on Total Divas, yet she gets to host this event, which to me is baffling. And since TD is the only information source I have about her, I'm going to go with that.

I also never said she doesn't CARE about wrestling, I said she doesn't know about it.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Kalashnikov said:


> Yes, I'm aware that Eva Marie is a character. Natalie Marie Coyle (using her real name to differentiate between kayfabe and reality) on the other hand is a person who's been in the business for a grand total of two years (or maybe even less).
> 
> She's shown no previous knowledge of anything wrestling-related on Total Divas, yet she gets to host this event, which to me is baffling. And since TD is the only information source I have about her, I'm going to go with that.







Just one of several other instances where she displays her knowledge of WWE history I'm sure. You can't host a HOF ceremony without having some sort of basic level of knowledge about the history of the company, let alone be hired to begin with. Eva wouldn't have been chosen if they didn't believe she wasn't qualified. So once again, I'm not seeing your point.

But thank you for at least being honest and basically admitting that your argument is based on assumption rather than anything of tangible worth.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Change To Hall Of Fame Ceremony*



Callisto said:


> Just one of several other instances where she displays her knowledge of WWE history I'm sure. You can't host a HOF ceremony without having some sort of basic level of knowledge about the history of the company, let alone be hired to begin with. Eva wouldn't have been chosen if they didn't believe she wasn't qualified. So once again, I'm not seeing your point.
> 
> But thank you for at least being honest and basically admitting that your argument is based on assumption rather than anything of tangible worth.


Marvelous display of WWE history knowledge, I'm sorry I've ever doubted her :HHH2


----------



## Nasty_Magician (Mar 27, 2015)

I know it was last year's HOF class but figured I dropped this here.

http://www.mountrantmore.com/entertainment/the-ultimate-warrior-my-first-hero/


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

Eva Marie isn't hosting

Mike Johnson screwed up


----------



## the phenomenalone (Sep 11, 2006)

Maybe a daft question but does the HoF become watchable any time on the network after its finished? I won't be able to watch it live due to work.


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

A couple hours until I set off for the HoF and really not looking forward to it at all. It feels like something okay that I just happen to have a ticket for. Hopefully they can over deliver


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

I wonder if Reigns will get the treatment that Cena usually gets at the HOF ceremony - boos and heckles upon his arrival or upon any mention of his name (Rikishi speech, perhaps?). Tonight should give a good indication of the reception he may face tomorrow.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Anyone know what time this starts in the UK?

Got a cold and i'm not sure if i'll be up for watching this


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Mainboy said:


> Anyone know what time this starts in the UK?
> 
> Got a cold and i'm not sure if i'll be up for watching this


Starts midnight, with the red carpet at 11


----------



## thenextbigthing56 (Feb 1, 2014)

how many hours until hall of fame?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

35 minutes until red carpet.

1 hour and 45 minutes until the actual show.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Red carpet time


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Renee does not look good.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Paige trying too hard to look like a rebel. I like her but come on.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The snake!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Renee Young, damn women! Looking fiinnnne!

:ass


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:reigns


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

All Jake could say about Kevin Nash was 'he's a big man' :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The Hitman!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Jake pouring out his heart there


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Renee Young looking hot as fuck tonight!!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> All Jake could say about Kevin Nash was 'he's a big man' :lol


You could tell he was hesitant. :lmao


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Jake making Roman looks really strong!

Bret Hart! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:reigns Here's the man!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Don't know if you people know but that Roman Reigns he has a family.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Markus123 said:


> Don't know if you people know but that Roman Reigns he has a family.


:lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Don't know if you people know but that Roman Reigns he has a family.


What? I would have never guessed!


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Renee FUCKING Young!!!!!!!!!!!

(and galina is so very beautiful)


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Renee looks beautiful.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Watching the pre-show/red carpet thing... wow, does Renee Young look amazing or what? I really hope she sticks with WWE for a long time to come, so much beauty and class.


----------



## Coach (May 5, 2013)

Omg lol at Mizs dad


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Take a look at DDP's wife guys/girls, she a breast cancer survivor now!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Everyone's wife has changed than what I remember as a young-adult. 

Bret Hart
Diamond Dallas Page.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The American Dream!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap: Maria - well done with that hard times promo!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

urgh get this maria off already


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Please Hogan, you stole pretty much every single bit of spotlight Randy ever earned in his career. Please for the sake of his fans, just for one night, be respectful & don't make it all about yourself. PLEASE.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, Cody not coming with his dad and wife to stay in character. XD


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I love Maria although Dusty looked like he was wanting to be asked questions rather than rehearing his promo's. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Maryse looking good!


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Haaaard timessss, The Dream :mark:


----------



## Namek (Jun 26, 2007)

Anyone got a magical link they can PM me?


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Has Maryse not left Miz yet?? Fuck.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Brie Bella looking fucking gorgeous tonight!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That Dusty impersonation was pretty funny.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan with Brie on his arm looking like a straight up G.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Bryan looked great in his classic tux and Brandi is drop dead gorgeous.

I liked Maria's Dusty impersonation. It was funny. 

Cena and Nikki looks good together. Galina and Roman complimented each other as well.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

That Vine Booth is literally the stupidest thing I've ever seen in my life.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

I have to admit Daniel's interview about Connor makes me want to see it, but still don't like the pretentious Warrior award and marketing of it.

Jake taking Roman aside lol. It's good news maybe he gave him some good advice. He is a great mind.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Nikki looks great!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King Bookah!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Wtf is Nikki wearing, he right tit is about to blow out of that dress. XD


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Cena looking at Nikki like she's a kid who's going to screw up any second!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

God Damn, is Big Show married to Dracula??


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

AW YEAH HOF :mark:


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

https://vine.co/WWE


Lots of superstars got on that vine camera.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Brie > Nikki


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lita... :banderas:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Rofl, Eva Marie also came by already and they did not interview her.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Arcturus said:


> God Damn, is Big Show married to Dracula??


Big Show's wife is pretty hot. What are you talking about?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

I will never not have a crush on Big Show's wife :ass


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

It's Christian Cage


and I didn't kow Renee was Canadian. So not only she looks like Natalya she's also Canadian.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince THERES A BLUE DOT ON MY SCREEN


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I gotta say, y'all, I fucking love Brie Bella!


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Christian :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Christian, WHERE have you been? :lmao THAT WAS A RENEE BURN.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Henry looks like a chocolate bar in a suit. Love you, Henry! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mark Henry's son is like 'Best thing about HoF are legends' lol
Seems like a nice kid


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Damn, Mark Henry brought his kid up right


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Henry's son just popped my ovaries, I need to go and make babies so I can have as lovely and polite a wee boy as that.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Henry looks like a chocolate bar in a suit. Love you, Henry! :lol


His kid is party size. :lmao


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Lita, looking punk rock as fuck


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

THOSE TITS HOLY FUCK


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

OMG, Lita ..

I hope Brock Lesnar shows up with Sable.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

Haha Mark's kid is awesome.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

who are these other people with cameras and mics. like what channels gonna actually show any of these interviews that they act they're doin in the background


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

super awkward stare between Lita and Maria there


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

They've mentioned Alundra Blayze dropping the Women's Title in then trash like 10 times. They're gonna Carrie this bitch.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

She's wearing a dress! Shit, I forgot Lita was a girl.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Wow so much respect for Alundra Blayze's career, all they do is keep bringing up the trashcan moment on Nitro fpalm


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

JBL! :yes


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:jbl


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Lita is dateless? Hold on, I'm on my way.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lita, I will HAPPILY date you.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Lita is dateless? :wall why could I be there


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Dateless Lita :mark: there's still a chance then, right, RIGHT?


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

JBL's date is Ron :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao King's Eva Marie reference!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This creepy candle wax bastard.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

So Jerry Lawler IS the host? Thought so that that rumor of Marie being the host was bullshit.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

King's GF :banderas


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Wow so much respect for Alundra Blayze's career, all they do is keep bringing up the trashcan moment on Nitro fpalm




I get a few jokes about it, but it's almost as if the WWE thinks that's her greatest accomplishment. :lol

I loved what Mark Henry's son said. :smile2:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Jerry Lawler with his daughter..


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Vintage Michael Cole asking Lawler if his wife dressed him.


----------



## DregSkorn (Jan 30, 2011)

Sixth said:


> JBL's date is Ron :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

"Uso's looking family members"

It's called "Samoan" Renee, ffs.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Jerry Lawler is hosting!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Good ol' Farooq, keeping us safe


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Vintage Michael Cole asking Lawler if his wife dressed him.


meanwhile michael cole was dressed by heindenreich...in the backtsage, in a dark room...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Renee young caught herself from almost sounding like a racist for a sec. :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Orton is such a sleeze. :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The PDA Viper


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Damn Randy's woman. :mark:


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

..Damn, Randy likes his chocolate


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Damn Randy's woman. :mark:


he sure upgraded to a better model i see!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> ..Damn, Randy likes his chocolate


Bret Hart too.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Did I just see Hogan's ex-wife?


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

I always thought Randy was dating JoJo


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Nick Hogan :mark:

First time I saw him on WWE TV.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Is that Linda Hogan?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Randy in that suit. :banderas 

I'm glad he loves chocolate. Good to know. 

I really hate Renee's hair tonight.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Did I just see Hogan's ex-wife?


Holyshit that's Brooke! Looks exactly like her mom!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Wow, Nick Hogan with a Killer outfit.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Nick Hogan :mark:
> 
> First time I saw him on WWE TV.


he looks depressed as fuck


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Randy Savage babysat Brooke :ti


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Man I hate Brooke Hogan. & her brother for that matter.


----------



## Manson16 (Jan 29, 2015)

I always get a laugh out of Orton’s clingy and jealous girlfriend glaring daggers at every other female nearby him.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

HAYES WHAT THE FUCK ARE YOU WEARING :lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I have massive respect for Cena since he gets to pump Nikki anytime he wants


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Yup, Hayes is drunk


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Gotta love Hayes!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Hayes really has no fashion sense at all. XD


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Surprised that Hayes is not with Mendes. 8*D


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Hayse you goof wtf are you wearing? :lmao


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Hayes were's Rosa?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wow, Michael Hayes has a suit made from one of MVP's bodysuits, nice.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

What the fuck is Hayes wearing? :lmao


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Hayes got that from the Max Moon collection.


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Dana Warrior always looks like she's about to burst into tears.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Warrior's daughters are going to be super beautiful when they grow up


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Warrior's Daughters looking like the Undertaker "He's Here" girls.


----------



## In Punk We Trust (Jun 20, 2013)

Great to see Warriors family there mad to think its been a year since he passed


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WARRIOR FAMILY :mark:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

wheres Arnuld


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

The Warrior family looks like they are going to burst into tears.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Fuck, Renee...you mentioned the trash can...AGAIN? fpalm


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

King Gimp said:


> Fuck, Renee...you mentioned the trash can...AGAIN? fpalm


i'd throw her in the thrash


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Please god....


Please make sure nobody spends 20 minutes talking about their "mama" tonight.


Amen.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ugh - with the trash can references


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I know this is harsh and I'm hardly Brad Pitt but there's something about Byron Saxton's head that annoys me, can't quite figure out why.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

The WM theme tune is fucking quailty


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Continuum said:


> wheres Arnuld



He probably left right before the Red Carpet show. HE'LL BE BACK.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pretty cool seeing the Warrior family there.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Mainboy said:


> The WM theme tune is fucking quailty


really? sounds awful to me, like generic pop


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If only WWE got Jay Lethal.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> He probably left during the Red Carpet show. HE'LL BE BACK.


"i cannot waith for youuu gaiz tho zee Terminutor Gegizyyyyz in theaters near and far youuu"


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> really? sounds awful to me, like generic pop


It's grown on me mate. Fucking love it :mark:


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Big Show has a good Macho Man impression. I can't believe it took so long to get Randy in the HoF.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Mainboy said:


> The WM theme tune is fucking quailty


BADUM BADUM BADUM YEAH! :dance :dance :dance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ultimate Warrior was to represent the new champ of the 90s.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BADUM BADUM BADUM YEAH! :dance :dance :dance


:dance


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Self destruction of the ultimate warrior is still one of my fav wwe dvd's.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> really? sounds awful to me, like generic pop


Every song they use, becomes annoying as HELL! Mainly because you hear it 10 times a day if you watch anything WWE related. And the beginning of the song, got no clue what is being said, sounds to me like: getting jobbed. XD


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

WM TOMORROW NO FUCKS GIVEN :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Necramonium said:


> Every song they use, becomes annoying as HELL! Mainly because you hear it 10 times a day if you watch anything WWE related. And the beginning of the song, got no clue what is being said, sounds to me like: getting jobbed. XD


It sounds like every shitty song in the charts today, like the whole Katy Perry-esque mixed with autotune sounding shit


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> BADUM BADUM BADUM YEAH! :dance :dance :dance


I prefer the traditional WrestleMania theme song.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

THERE. YOU SEE ?! TERMINUTHOR GENIZYYYYYYZ


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

The last few years of WM theme songs have all grown on me. I may not have liked them at the beginning. But I always end up liking them as we get closer to the show.

On another topic. I think what WWE are doing with the Warrior award is super cool.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Here we go!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Here we go guys!
Hall of Fame '15


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Here we go. Connor and Macho Man will give me the feels. I know that Nash is gonna have jokes.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

ALRIGHT HERE WE GO GUYS!!!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

omg trish...i always get a hard on whenever i see her on my tv screen...good lawd"!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Twisted14 said:


> The last few years of WM theme songs have all grown on me. I may not have liked them at the beginning. But I always end up liking them as we get closer to the show.
> 
> On another topic. I think what WWE are doing with the Warrior award is super cool.


I made it is another amazing song.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They show Kevin Nash's WCW career, but omits Macho Man's. What's up with that?


And where's Molly Holly, I like to hear her thoughts on Macho Man, she was part of Macho's Madness '99 faction as Miss Madness.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> ALRIGHT HERE WE GO GUYS!!!


:lol THIS^


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Fans who don't dress up for the HOF are rude and lazy


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

cue posts to ban the crowd from future HOF ceremonies


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

instead of Blaze they should have inducted the trashcan


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

woo? wtf


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That too cool theme <3


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Don't forget about us.


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Rikishi up first


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Well at least they didn't botch the Hall of Fame. Eva Marie ffs...


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Alright, I don't wanna any complaints about Eva Marie not hosting.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

lawler is a train wreck already, he clearly bullied his way onto the stage and is wholly unprepared


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bookers face before getting the stick face :lol


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

the man who stunk up the wwe, nice description


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

criminal how this dude is going into the HOF.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Alright, I don't wanna any complaints about Eva Marie not hosting.


:lawler will have us forget about it in no time.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Stone Hot said:


> Fans who don't dress up for the HOF are rude and lazy


I really don't understand why they don't institute a dress code of a minimum of business casual.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

BOOS!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WE GOT OURSELVES A FLYN' USO, MYGULL! :jbl


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Uso's getting booed. XD


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Paige :mark:

<3


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BOOSOCRAZY


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

If only Snoop, Suge and Dre were in the house. 


We can get like some Source Award fight action going on.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

fans need to dress up? :lol :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

So what happened to Eva Marie hosting?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Undertakerowns said:


> So what happened to Eva Marie hosting?


lawler threated to quit smackdown if they didnt let him host


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

finalnight said:


> I really don't understand why they don't institute a dress code of a minimum of business casual.


idk they should


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I honestly don't understand why people boo the Usos. They are insanely talented, great gimmick, great lineage, solid on the mic.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

King Gimp said:


> BOOS!


I think it was Uuuuuuuuuuuus


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'that's the only way we got to see him'

Quite depressing really.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581971588934959104:lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I wish I could tell the Uso's apart. It's cool that they get to induct their Dad.

But @ :lol Rikishi's ass putting them through college, food on their table, etc.


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

dat booty


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Thats a huge ass on a huge screen. XD


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Tonight we celebrate the induction of Rikishi's ass


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Put em through college!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

For a min there I thought they were inducting Kim K.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

look at our dads ass

:vince5


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

LMAO THESE USOS :lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

OMG they are reading into his ear. How amateur


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love this.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I don't think Uso's were getting booed. I think it was uuuso.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Uso's :maury:


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

That didn't convince me as to why Rikishi is in there.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

this theme right here :dance :dance


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Rikishi should have came out with Scotty Too Hotty and Grandmaster Sexay.


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

rikishi mad as hell at uso's


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yeah, the Keesh!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Uso's are so fucking cringe with their fake confidence and shit jokes but w/e must be a nice moment for them.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

And the Kane timer has begun.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

The Uso's did a horrible job inducting their dad.

They looked super nervous, flubbed their lines and after all that didn't talk about what their father did to get into the Hall.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince5 "Kish..make sure you mention your nephew!!"


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Too Cool = Hall of Fame


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

did they just blank out wwf?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

did WWF just get muted out ??


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

So Ziggler stole Rikishi's hair... mystery solved.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Did he get bleeped out? Or was it just me?


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

He's going to mention Reigns and it will get shit on.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wtf. I thought they reached a settlement where they could use WWF in the past tense.


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

that wwf censoring


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WWF got muted


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

the rikishi induction is for the sole purpose of making reigns look strong


----------



## BlackoutLAS (Jan 2, 2015)

Punk there with AJ?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

UMAGA CHANT :mark:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

RIP UMAGA :cry


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

The GOAT!!


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Fuck, I miss Umaga.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

bitter crowd tonight.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

What I say :lmao
:lmao


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Roman isn't happy with those boos :maury :maury


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Now there are the boos but for Roman Reigns.


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

sorry but these chants from the crowds are disrespectful, the boo's for reigns also disrespectful at the HOF

Another reason fans should be banned in my opinion


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Reigns got booed


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Roman Reigns...booooo. XD


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

Umaga


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Reigns looked legit upset at the boos that time


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Miss Umaga


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Those boos for Reigns :lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

dem feels


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> Reigns looked legit upset at the boos that time


Yes, I thought so too.

I completely understand his sentiment as well. This is no time for his boos and cheers.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Awwww at Rikishi talking about his mom.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Got me in the feels right there.


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

Arcturus said:


> Reigns looked legit upset at the boos that time


do you blame him. Very disrespectful at the HOF


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Reigns got booed horribly lol

Vince must be livid in the back


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Reigns can't even get cheered at a respectful HOF ceremony where his uncle is being inducted. That's pretty fuckin' bad.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

These boos were a sneak peek of what will happen tomorrow! But it is really disrespectful booing Reigns at Rikishi' induction! fpalm


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

I know Roman isn't ready yet i did feel sorry for the guy there .


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Roman Empire said:


> Awwww at Rikishi talking about his mom.


That got me too. This is a beautiful speech by Rikishi.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Holy crap, Gangrel!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Gangrel!


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

Gangrel sighting


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

As much as I don't like reigns or the usos, they shouldn't be booed at the hall of fame.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn, Gangrel!


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

They trained Rusev? Neat.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Rusev gets cheered. Reigns doesn't.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

A gangrel sighting .. MARK OUT!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Didn't realize rikishi trained Rusev...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

A wild Gangrel appears


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Empress said:


> That got me too. This is a beautiful speech by Rikishi.


It is that, but, did he just slip saying congratulations to Reigns and not good luck?


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

They need to escort out the 5 dipshits that booed Roman. Very disrespectful.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

How much time does Rikishi have? He is talking for 10 minutes now!


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Markus123 said:


> As much as I don't like reigns or the usos, they shouldn't be booed at the hall of fame.


Agreed, it was always going to happen though.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

This is a touching speech, as said it's really beautiful


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, interesting that they trained Rusev


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

I hope he dances


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Im surprised he didn't thank Too cool


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Hawkke said:


> It is that, but, did he just slip saying congratulations to Reigns and not good luck?


Wow. I didn't even catch that. If he did, he slipped up.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> How much time dies Rikishi have? He is talking for 10 minutes now!


I think I'd rather listen to 3 hours of Rikishi here than the horror I am afraid Hogan is going to reek on us..


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> How much time dies Rikishi have? He is talking for 10 minutes now!


They give them quite a lot of time


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

I really don't think the #WWEHOF is a place to Boo anyone. Let's hope everyone in the crowd stays classy

https://twitter.com/LanceStorm/status/581974056800391168


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We are going to have a 4 hr hof ceremony at this rate.


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

*No Shot Out For Too Cool From Rikishi?*

I would've thought Rikishi would of send a shot out to Scotty 2 Hotty and Grandmaster Sexy. Even thought they were not major superstars they we're a part of Rikishi's success. I believe they at least deserved a small thank you or shot out from Rikishi during his speech.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol This is awesome!
Let's go Keesh!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:dance


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Yes they dance!


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

If Rikishi is taking longer means I don't have to listen to Arnold & HHH for long, I'm okay with that.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Should be dancing with Too Cool


----------



## bboy2015 (Mar 29, 2015)

the HOF dance


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Wtf. I thought they reached a settlement where they could use WWF in the past tense.



I think legally they can use archive footage without edits, but it probably doesn't allow current references.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

:cry


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

what am i watching?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Yes! That Scotty 2 Hotty worm!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

One of the Uso's has more personality than the other; the one who did the worm.


----------



## Rated_RKO_2009 (Aug 7, 2009)

You gotta love the WWE for nights like this. Bring on Mania BABBBBBBBBBBBYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

Empress said:


> Wow. I didn't even catch that. If he did, he slipped up.


It was congratulations to Rusev. And I think it was more of a congratulations for getting there, I wouldn't look into it too much.

Also, great speech from Rikishi. Great moment there at the end too.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha good ending to a nice speech from Rikishi


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That was a great opening speech. :clap


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice, takes you back doesn't it?


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Empress said:


> One of the Uso's has more personality than the other; the one who did the worm.


I thought the other one's injured?


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Random Reigns said:


> They need to escort out the 5 dipshits that booed Roman. Very disrespectful.


I'm here live, and you are deluding yourself if you think it was just five people.

But I agree. Time and place for boos. Hall of Fame ain't it.


----------



## RE: Wrestling (Feb 5, 2014)

Random Reigns said:


> They need to escort out the 5 dipshits that booed Roman. Very disrespectful.


Way more than 5 dipshits. Was at least half the crowd.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

That was some good stuff. That family history is impressive and humbling.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

The Living Legend!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SMOKE BREAK! :tommy


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Damn, Rikishi and the Usos made me wanna dance.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Markus123 said:


> As much as I don't like reigns or the usos, they shouldn't be booed at the hall of fame.


Whilst it gives us some nice moments when the guys get caught up in it themselves, you have to remember it's a work. 

Rikishi is going in because of Roman Reigns. There are other factors which align as to why he's going in but that is really what it boiled down to. 

They are putting him into the HOF to highlight Roman's Heritage further given they based his whole RTWM storyline around it. 

Given the awful TV we've endured as fans as result of this storyline i think the fans are pretty justified in boo'ing Roman.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Who will induct the living legend?


Tony Schiavone? 

Bobby Hennan?

Eric Bischoff?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Great speech and nice ending to Rikishi's induction.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Living Legend time


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> I thought the other one's injured?


Oh, that's right. But one of them was more on tonight during their introduction of Rikishi.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

pretty awesome stuff. A major bit awkward for Roman Reigns, it's getting uncomfortable now if he's getting booed when he's not working :-| pure awkies.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

the censoring is wild


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bruno!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Looks like Lawler is going to get yanked mid show for Eva Marie. Lol.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Crazy censoring going on tonight


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Was Rikishi wrong for not metioning Too Cool during his speech. They deserved a bit of credit for his success. A small shot out was deserved I believe.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Anyone else see Vader in the crowd


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

damn Bruno looks good for 80!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Might be one of 3 people who actually like Larry's time in WCW


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Leon Knuckles said:


> SMOKE BREAK! :tommy


:lmao are you watching the HOF at work or something? Just smoke in your damn house.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

its being reported that Lawler just got into a fight with Rikishi backstage for not mentioning 2 cool, this is crazy!!!


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Bruno we don't need his life story. Some humorous snippets would suffice.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Anyone else see Vader in the crowd


He's there.



















I'm surprised Rikishi didn't mention Too Cool either.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Damn, Bruno adds credibility like no one else could. Really hope they have a dvd documentary with him in the works.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Marrakesh said:


> Bruno we don't need his life story. Some humorous snippets would suffice.


lmao i already forgot larry nabisco was getting inducted, i thought it was sammartino getting inducted


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

in Sammartinos mind everything is incredible lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Wow he can really talk for an 80 year old, good shape.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Okay Bruno, stop rambling.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

drinklime said:


> lmao i already forgot larry nabisco was getting inducted, i thought it was sammartino getting inducted


Were you joking about the lawler thing ? :lol


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Love Bruno but all the red bull in the world wont keep me awake through this.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

deathslayer said:


> Wow he can really talk for an 80 year old, good shape.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Finally


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Everyone still awake??


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

Ok Bruno. Enough already. Leave some time for Larry to speak.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Wow does Bruno take a breath when he speaks? Motor mouth.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, cannot believe how good Bruno looks/talks for his age.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

deathslayer said:


> Wow he can really talk for an 80 year old, good shape.


I just turned 80 and I hear Sammartino is still talking...


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Bruno did a much better job inducting his Hall of Famer than the usos did.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

These HoF speeches are honestly pretty boring..


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Was Duggan sleeping? :lol


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Uh was Hacksaw asleep?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I always love the random shots of Dusty Rhodes during these ceremonies. Always so excited and hanging on to every word :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Larry, I've dreamt about loads of WWE divas enough to know that that quote you just said is false.


----------



## curlyspeppa (Dec 4, 2006)

Random Reigns said:


> Everyone still awake??


Looks like Duggan isn't!


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Oh my god..these guys telling their life stories is not good TV. Just be relevant, please.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

It's hilarious to hear how much of a creeper Larry is!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This sounds like the start of a gay porno


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Is this story going somewhere??


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i stopped the car, opened the door then i closed the door and started walking


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

...For some reason I feel like I am watching Godfather when I look at Larry Zybysko right now


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

God, Larry, you were some fucking creep haha


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Love all these guys. But, man. Can't wait for Nash's speech.


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

"I stopped the car. I got out of the car. Something something pulling me to him. I crawled through bushes and trees and some bushes and I'm pimply faced kid, Bruno is my hero, I want to be a wrestler, I was 16, I crawled through more bushes, I was kid...."

Fuck we get it!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Continuum said:


> i stopped the car, opened the door then i closed the door and started walking


:lmao


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Love all these guys. But, man. Can't wait for Nash's speech.


This! Nash is going to wake up this crowd.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

"sigmund freud... dreams come true... i saw bruno in his back yard in his tights... the clothes are getting ripped... i dunno how he kept a straight face"

:rockwut


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Wilder said:


> Oh my god..these guys telling their life stories is not good TV. Just be relevant, please.


That is what the HoF speeches are about. If you find it so boring, don't watch it.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

What have we learned today children? If you want to be a WWE wrestler, you need to stalk your favorite guy.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

What the fuck he doesn't have a speech written


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

How awkward is this Larry speech?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

young mans dream again...damn


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

This story is making me think of Bruno as a pedophile.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*I turned off the show when Larry started. I'm only looking forward to Savage and Nash.*


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:eva2 *"...Ok Lanny Poffo, times up"*


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Empress said:


> This! Nash is going to wake up this crowd.


Nash is such a cool guy, can't wait to hear the ridiculous stories about getting drunk.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

RyanPelley said:


> This story is making me think of Bruno as a pedophile.


:lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I already muted...


----------



## Wilder (May 4, 2014)

Sixth said:


> That is what the HoF speeches are about. If you find it so boring, don't watch it.


If you think Bruno and Larry aren't rambling, I guess you are easily entertained.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

So the entire speech is him talking about he stalked Bruno? lol awk


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Larry stinking up the joint.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581977108836126720

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581980075526066176

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581979373613502464
He's also retweeting some other comments. I stopped paying attention to Larry and went to Scotty's twitter.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

I think Bruno stole Larry's speech, now he's got nothing.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nash, please go next and wake these people up with some hilarious shit


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

How long until Kane comes out?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

"he took a hold of me by the pants and tossed me around like a leaf in the wind"

:rockwut


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Someone is going to come out and stop the speech soon at this rate.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:eva2 *"Urgh..Lanny Poffo..hurry up already! ok?"*


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Empress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581977108836126720
> He's also retweeting some other comments. I stopped paying attention to Larry and went to Scotty's twitter.


:ti In fairness they did deserve a mention.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> :eva2 *"...Ok Lanny Poffo, times up"*


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Wilder said:


> If you think Bruno and Larry aren't rambling, I guess you are easily entertained.


No, they're rambling, but whatever, the HOF speeches tend to have some rambling in them.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581980371564290049
:LOL


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

LARRY'S GONNA SHOOT :mark:


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

This is getting awkward.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We want Kane. We want Kane. We want Kane.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

It's like Bruno is getting inducted twice.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

I'm really starting to think Bruno and him were actually in love and had sex at one point.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

''Thank you Larry'' to get him off the stage.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

finalnight said:


> We want Kane. We want Kane. We want Kane.


Might be the only time of the year we get this chant...


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

SOB I thought he was done.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

So Larry drove all the guys wild. That's the takeaway from the speech.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Y2-Jerk said:


> I'm really starting to think Bruno and him were actually in love and had sex at one point.


and it was incredible a young mans dream


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Damn some real drama going on with Scotty 2 Hotty's twitter


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Is this speech going to end anytime soon?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

ok sorry Larry you going to long


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Poor guy. He wanted to make a point and doesn't know how to say it. Instead of moving on, he keeps trying. He'll say something good, then right back to Bruno and his hedges


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol this is awful.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

" a matter of minutes ago"


No Larry, it was a fucking eternity ago!


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

This is a train wreck.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Let you out of the closet Larry. Just tell Bruno how you feel.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I'm sorry but this rambling is just getting hilarious.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Random Reigns said:


> SOB I thought he was done.


:lmao


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This is actually hilarious.

- Drink every time he mentions Bruno
- Drink every time he mentions a 'young mans dream'


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

For the love of God when will this speech end?

There's a reason why the Academy Awards / Emmys etc plays out speakers that go over the time limit.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

my stream stopped and i aint even maaaad!!!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

We want Mr T. We want Mr T. We want Mr T.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Kane WHERE R U?


----------



## Colsworl (Jun 3, 2006)

So much for short and sweet.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

this is getting embarrassing. larry's usually a great talker, but this speech, man, yikes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> This is actually hilarious.
> 
> - Drink every time he mentions Bruno
> - Drink every time he mentions a 'young mans dream'


I just died while trying to catch up on that game. My ghost thanks you. Those damned hedges


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Uh I'm beginning think Larry just came out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Honestly - this is a nice speech, just way too long!


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Can someone please queue the wrap it up music


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

-Drink every time he says 'exploding'


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

the stream starts again and guess what he says...OUTRAGEOUS DREAM


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Kane you had one job! Just to interfere!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

The last 2 minutes is what he should have had started the speech with and ended his speech with.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Where's that Kane Meme when we need it!? Someone!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Kevin Dunn was right about these old guys. Get him off the stage dammit.*


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Bruno must be one hell of a lover.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

there's gonna be a swerve at the end I reckon 'Bruno....touched me!'.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

This is this year's Mr. T speech unfortunately


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This is longer than his autobiography.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

The hedge for class of 2016.

Christ, this is boring as fuck.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, at least he's not talking about his mother.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Goddamn where's Kane, stuck in the catering line?


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Everytime I think he's finished he starts off again :lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

lol they started playing the music before he was done


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

This reminds me of speech class of where that one speaker goes way over the mark.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

This guy is talking as if he is the main event tonight!


----------



## GRAPHICAL GHOST (May 27, 2014)




----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

This speech needs to end. Please.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Someone take this guy off the stage please fpalm


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

hou713 said:


> This is this year's Mr. T speech


Mr. T's speech was entertaining at least.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

finally


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *Kevin Dunn was right about these old guys. Get him off the stage dammit.*


Wait till Nash comes out, you will retract that statement. :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Sixth said:


> Well, at least he's not talking about his mother.


its coming!


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Layla :banderas


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2015 Discussion Thread*

larry at brunos house


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This is why they should only induct 4 each year. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

I thought he was gonna drag it on to next years HoF induction.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

*cue the music* :lol


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

oooh it's MILF time


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

That was a quality way to end the speech.

I don't think people who shoot and stab you are 'great fans' though.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Wait till Nash comes out, you will retract that statement. :lol


*
I could listen to Nash talk about "Gettin over" for 45 minutes. I simply don't give a fuck about the stone ages.*


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

picked up for the last few minutes at least.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

*Re: Official WWE Hall Of Fame 2015 Discussion Thread*



drinklime said:


> larry at brunos house


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

How long does the show usually last anyone?


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I was almost sure he was gonna say Bruno stabbed him in the ass. I'm not even kidding.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Would be funny if they just left out one inductee because of time!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Its so stupid to run WrestleMania advertising in the Hall of Fame.

If you're watching the Hall of Fame on WWE Network and didn't realize WrestleMania is tomorrow, please go to your nearest hospital, you're having a stroke.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

there goes the trash can mentions again...


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

They might as well induct the trashcan, that's all they've been talking about since her name came up on the red carpet.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Are you allowed to swear in these speeches? 

I dunno if Nash will be able to get through his speech without dropping F bombs.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

its over....


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Blayze speech should be interesting


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> Would be funny if they just left out one inductee because of time!


What time? They can go on as long as they want pretty much, its their Network!


----------



## Afrolatino (Jan 5, 2015)

:mark:Hurrah for Ms. Miceli.:mark:


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Twisted14 said:


> That was a quality way to end the speech.
> 
> I don't think people who shoot and stab you are 'great fans' though.


no it was bruno that stabbed him in the ass


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Alundra is the indirect cause of the Montreal Screwjob.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

thats one speech i wont be replaying


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Never was there a more comical time for the clocks to go forward an hour. Legit felt like he had been talking for 90 minutes there.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Let's get Larry on the commentary team. Wouldn't let Cole get a word in.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh Lawler, never change.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Its funny how y'all wanted Kane to come out to stop Larry's speech but when he shows up on Raw/SD y'all shit on him.

Just saying.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I can't forget she just lost to a midget, I'm sorry...


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> WWE-TNA-Fan said:
> 
> 
> > Would be funny if they just left out one inductee because of time!
> ...


Forgot that! I didn't subscribe, well even if I would want to I couldn't because I am in Germany!


----------



## Invader #1 (Jan 25, 2012)

Natties nipples are hard


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Natalya keeps using the word "was"


she ain't dead homie!


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Natalya....loves the pussy. 

She is legit about to come out here, eh? 

:/


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> *
> I could listen to Nash talk about "Gettin over" for 45 minutes. I simply don't give a fuck about the stone ages.*


I get that it went on too long, but the HOF doesn't seem like the show for you.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Mmmmm. Underboob. Wait did Natalya just come out as bi?


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

finalnight said:


> Mmmmm. Underboob. Wait did Natalya just come out as bi?


"Build in the front, big in the back!" 

:creepytrips


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Nattie's nipples are sticking up in her dress.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Blaze was actually nice looking when she was in WE!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> I can't forget she just lost to a midget, I'm sorry...


I was thinking of her farting angle myself lol.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

this is one weird intro duction, 

At first I could see Natalya's nips through her top, but WWE has turned on the blur censors and now I can't see her nips.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Vince should've trashed her HOF ring right in front of her face.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

natalya :lol :lol :mark


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

All the divas are perfectionists. That explains Cameron's ring work.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

I hope we get a MILF chant going when Alundra comes out


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

so what did Arn do for Alundra to chase him? Think this is the night all the skeletons are coming out of the cupboard.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

anyone notice Natalya's nips are blurred now.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Random Reigns said:


> Vince should've trashed her HOF ring right in front of her face.


:lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Dam she looks jacked


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Random Reigns said:


> Vince should've trashed her HOF ring right in front of her face.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

natalya had more mic time than what she had in years.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:eva2 *"I love Alana Haze, my favorite Diva"*


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Damn I bet she can still go!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

She looks good. damn


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:cole Trending now on Twitter: "Natalya's hard nipples"*


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looks like Michelle McCool in 10 years...


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

who the fuck is this


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

whoa, that's a lot of plastic surgery


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

drinklime said:


> who the fuck is this


Lol, fuck outta here :lol


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

drinklime said:


> who the fuck is this


Are you kidding me? 
:Out


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

drinklime said:


> who the fuck is this


She's the one on the left. Madusa. 










Also why is Molly Holly not there.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i think she looks hot as hell.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Random Reigns said:


> Vince should've trashed her HOF ring right in front of her face.


You funny bastard. :bo


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> :eva2 *"I love Alana Haze, my favorite Diva"*


:lmao I fucking love these!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

She still looks good. Would bang.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Alundra is the indirect cause of the Montreal Screwjob.


It was ironic Bret being shown while she was talking just now lol.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

she should have brought a trash can with her


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

This is a great speech if she ends it soon


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Who's that guy I keep seeing that looks like Snitskys & Mike Knox' dad??


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i bet she loves that can as much as larry loves bruno WOOOO!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

I was just away, why was she speaking japanese?


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

i know alundra blayze but this looks like a totally different person


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Madusa in her latter years in WCW, she was a straight Cougar.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> :eva2 *"I love Alana Haze, my favorite Diva"*


:eva2 "This fall, is scheduled for one contest"


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Alundra's speech has been entertaining thusfar, I am shocked


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

That network plug lol


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

She got that Network plug in. :lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol trollin


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Looking at these old pics of her, I have to say she looks better now than she did when she was actually a wrestler. And I had no idea she was so tall!


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

it's just funny how she looks like an entirely different person than she did 20 years ago.... except she doesn't look older.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> I was just away, why was she speaking japanese?


Thanking the people she worked with/learned from in Japan.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

A jobbing mention what!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Would still hit.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Who was that who facepalmed after the network plug? :booklel


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Keeps referring to herself as Madusa. Screw you again, Vince.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Dat Heyman pop


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:eva2 *"Alana Haize is a Paul Heyman guy?"*


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Heyman!!! :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Dat Heyman pop and praise! :banderas

She's really funny. I've enjoyed her speech.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

A wild Christian appears!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Why isn't Steve there this weekend?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Damn good speech.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

She out here breaking kayfabe left and right :mj2


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Madusa is snatching hoes with that dress.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Arn :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Who was that who facepalmed after the network plug? :booklel


I saw Rowdy Piper face palm.


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

Enjoying this speech very much.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Kidbehindacamera is sitting behind paul heyman


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Alundra's speech has been almost GOAT thusfar


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

TyAbbotSucks said:


> She out here breaking kayfabe left and right :mj2


Kayfabe is not required at the Hall of Fame and hasn't been for years


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is a good speech.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Madusa is great! I love her speech so far.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Paul was tearing up, dem feels


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

PAUL HEYMAN


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

If people wanna know what she does these days:


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Why isn't Steve there this weekend?


Can you imagine if the audience chanted "WHAT!?" every time they paused to speak again? :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

thanks for saying it n that theater, madusa. how the hell isnt rude in yet?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Madusa was before my time but I really like her already.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Fantastic speech!

Gotta say, she keeps calling herself Madusa, props to her for doing it her way!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

that's John Cena in 10 year


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Holy crap just punched me right in the feels


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

We went from worst speech of the night to the best.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

finalnight said:


> Kayfabe is not required at the Hall of Fame and hasn't been for years


But it's real to me :mj2


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

I love the Macho Man mention!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Wow. Her speech is awesome! I love her for all of this.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

a sergeant major. wow. 

much props to him.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Henry with a salute haha.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Necramonium said:


> If people wanna know what she does these days:


Wow she's a badass.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Cena is standing up with his fellow veterans.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

SHE DOES IT FOR MURICA


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She is everything.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Epic speech. Excuse me I have something in my eye. SOB


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

well alundra has the best speech.


----------



## CJohn3:16 (Jan 27, 2014)

What did I missed?


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

Props to her and her husband.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Bischoff boo'd of course


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> well alundra has the best speech.


Wait for BIG SEXY BABY!

:lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Madusa is easily the MVP of the HOF so far. I didn't even watch during her time and she's still the most entertaining.*


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

She gives no fuck and I love it.
She's hitting me right in the feels.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

This speech is epic. Nice to see the SgtMaj there. Good stuff.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

BEST SPEECH SO FAR

TV-14 and all lmao


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

We have some title talk!


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

they censored fuck but couldn't censor BITCH!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Good god, Madusa swearing left and right tonight.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Legit BOSS said:


> Madusa is easily the MVP of the HOF so far. *I didn't even watch during her time* and she's still the most entertaining.


Judging by your comments, that isn't surprising.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Holy shit, they actually brought a trash can out lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

She is copping a feel on herself


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

LMAO. :jr 




This is the best speech of the night


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Bischoff at home like :fuckthis I aint ever getting in the HOF now


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

JR BBQ SAUCE!!


----------



## MrAxew (May 6, 2012)

She is hilarious


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

haha she just shat on the divas


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao This is awesome!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

This speech is epic.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

I wonder if Vince knew about this. XD


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

I was gonna say they should have her take the title back out of the bin as a joke, and it happens!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

lol this is so awesome.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Madusa holding her breasts :dead2*


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Love this speech :lol


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Diva's just got burned.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

This speech is entertaining and I don't even know her.


----------



## daulten780 (May 9, 2013)

Awesome stuff


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

that doesnt look like the same belt


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Shots fired on the Divas title. Shots fired!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Damn, was hoping she would throw a curve ball and pull out the WCW Tv title.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Tuned out for an hour or so and I see Alundra Blayze next to a trash can.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

One of you guys predicted this a while ago! That she'd bring out a trash can and take the title back out! Claim your bragging rights good sir/ma'am!


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

So all they had to do was induct her & they'd get there belt back?? Coulda done it years ago & avoided all the bad feeling!


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Trashcan to be inducted next year????


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Ok Vince, give Madusa a WWE contract. :vince$


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

She seems like a cool chick.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

awesome awesome speech


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*"This is a REAL Women's wrestling belt." :wow 

Stay free Divas title. I'd take this 50 year old woman over 3/4ths of the main roster.*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

She's amazing.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Best speech of the night so far, by FAR.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Great speech.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I think her hubby is probably a very lucky man.


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

Great speech!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

That was freaking awesome!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

MADUSA :clap


----------



## TheBusiness (Jun 26, 2010)

That was just :clap :clap :clap


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

amazing speech


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol awesome


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

:sodone Madusa is just awesome. Excellent speech. Also would totally still bang.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

gamegenie said:


> Ok Vince, give Madusa a WWE contract. :vince$


She cut a damn promo about 5 times!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> Alundra's speech has been almost GOAT thusfar


Yo she is KILLING IT!!

WOMENS WRESTLING TITLE LOOKS LIKE!!

REIGNING CHAMPION TO THOSE WHO DON'T KNOW HER

:nash:flair4:vince6

WCW SHOTS TAKEN! Can't wait for NASH lol


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I had never seen her before now. She is now one of my favourite women in wrestling.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Great speech. :clap


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

That was freaking awesome, but someone better check on Vince, he might have had a stroke. :lol


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

That was great!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow that went from best to worst by switching to Reigns.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Tapout? Fucking great.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Shit, now I gotta watch that speech back.


----------



## WhyTooJay (Aug 25, 2010)

One of the best HOF speeches I've seen.


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Alundra Blaze/Madusa had the speech of the night so far, her speech was better than any current divas promos.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Warrior award time!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Get your tissues out everyone. It's gonna be a tearjerker.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Best damn speech of the night. Nikki Bella looked burned man with the 'this is a woman's wrestling belt' eek lol. still fucking awesome. I'd love someone to bin the divas title and unveil the women's championship. 

oh no, need to keep my tissues ready for this award, Heyman crying with pride already got me started tonight lol.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

That Tapout video made Reigns look strong! Ridicoulous!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That statue!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

OMG. The statue's face....


----------



## TheeJayBee (Aug 24, 2011)

All aboard the feels train.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Oh god the feels.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I miss Warrior. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Hold on, I need to get my tissues out.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Not a big Reigns guy, but he looked like a goddamn beast with the chains in that Tap Out commercial.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Best 'promo' I've heard from a female wrestler.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

CONNER TIME


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I still keep my opinion that Rock's speech in 2008 was the most entertaining HOF speech I have ever seen.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

exploitation at is finest in 3...2...1...


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

I might cry now


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

That statue is terrifying.


----------



## Saber Rider ^-^ (Mar 15, 2014)

Charlotte in that TapOut commercial :mark: She'll probably get called up on Monday.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is gonna be so hard to watch...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

WARRIOR!


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

God that speech was so prescient.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

My childhood.
The fucking feels. God bless her.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

this isnt exactly what warrior meant


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Thank you warrior.....

roud


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

"philanthropy is the future of marketing, it's the way brands r going 2 win" [email protected] Stone co-founder @twitter #WWEBPS pic.twitter.com/KEI3i4zdbg
— Stephanie McMahon (@StephMcMahon) March 28, 2015


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I'm already fucking crying.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Connor 'The Crusher' Michalek!


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I'm already fucking crying.


Same


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Alright, gotta turn it off again. I'm not supporting this blatant exploitation.*


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Phaedra said:


> I'm already fucking crying.


I won't lie, I'm not dry in the eyes either.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Fuck! It's been a year since I've cried!


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

this is so fucked up on so many levels


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Does that graphic behind her say Kevin Nash?


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

They could of did better with the design.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

If the HOF had a smell right now, it would wreak of hypocracy


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Undertakerowns said:


> They could of did better with the design.


better design = less profit


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Steph is one of the most fake people I've ever seen.

On another topic. Warriors lass is FIT.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> They could of did better with the design.


It's WWE, they can't design anything good anymore, WWE Heavyweight belt is a good example, they easily could have taken that Warrior statue and make that in a award similar like the Slammy Award.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't mean to offend anyone, but this all seems strange.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

All of you naysayers can just screw off until the next induction. Don't need you ruining things.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

WrestlingOracle said:


> If the HOF had a smell right now, it would wreak of hypocracy


I haven't seen Hogan to induct Macho yet.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

drinklime said:


> this is so fucked up on so many levels


The exploitation of the kid or the exploitation of Warrior or the exploitation of that ugly ass statue lol.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> "philanthropy is the future of marketing, it's the way brands r going 2 win" [email protected] Stone co-founder @twitter #WWEBPS pic.twitter.com/KEI3i4zdbg
> — Stephanie McMahon (@StephMcMahon) March 28, 2015


Yep, that's one of those things you can think in your head but you should never tweet.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Stephanie is fake as fuck! 
fake ass tears!!


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Anyone read Bret Harts story on Warrior? Ridiculous this award is in his name.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

CaptainLantern77 said:


> Steph is one of the most fake people I've ever seen.


Kayfabe ain't dead yet.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

WWE sure knows how to take advantage of these kinds of things.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

I love how much of a true gentle giant the Big Show is, always tearing up during emotional moments


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

It just seems like Warrior's getting inducted again.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

What is happening?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam it i said i wouldn't cry


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

This is deep


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Man, it fucking kills me when his daughters are brought up. So sad.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Would you guys trade Warrior for Hogan?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

This shit is sickening.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

So we have a woman pouring her heart out, and most people on here are just talking shit...grow up


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Man Medusa's speech was long as hell but it was very entertaining. Not an awkward moment once.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

wait i thought this was about connor


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)




----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

I thought this was supposed to be honoring Connor. Instead she's rambling on about how strong she is and how much of a Warrior she is. This is not about you. Honor the kid.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I will admit, trotting her out here is a bit uncomfortable, but if its what she wanted, then who are we to gripe.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ill never forget the destruction of the ultimate warrior. a total burial of his career.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Is this Ultimate Warrior getting inducted twice?


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

TCcarnage said:


> I thought this was supposed to be honoring Connor. Instead she's rambling on about how strong she is and how much of a Warrior she is. This is not about you. Honor the kid.


Damn that's kinda cold bro.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

ummmmmm what about connor?


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

Maybe I'm ill informed but I thought this was for Connor, not Warrior again. It's touching nonetheless. Also why isn't Bryan doing anything ?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Dana is a milf. :banderas

Like a hotter/older Summer Rae.


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

I was getting confused as to who was actually receiving the award


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

"And finally..." Three times she's said that now.

Also "Woyyer".


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

This is so fake.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Stephanie is a phony human being.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

TCcarnage said:


> I thought this was supposed to be honoring Connor. Instead she's rambling on about how strong she is and how much of a Warrior she is. This is not about you. Honor the kid.


cut her some slack dude, she lost her husband, a key figure in WWE. 


She's about to award a reward named after her husband. 


You want rambling go back to The Living Legend's speech. :wall


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Nicky Midss said:


> ill never forget the destruction of the ultimate warrior. a total burial of his career.


thats a great dvd!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Markus123 said:


> Anyone read Bret Harts story on Warrior? Ridiculous this award is in his name.


Yeah, I read his book and believe what he wrote. Still, I believe in redemption and that Warrior did turn his life around. 

As for this award, I don't believe that the intentions are entirely pure for the WWE.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

Undertakerowns said:


> Would you guys trade Warrior for Hogan?


Don't be such a cunt :cena


----------



## RPC (Oct 1, 2006)

Man you guys gotta let that woman pour her heart out. She gets to openly talk about her husband for a little. Connor gonna get his shine guys


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Paul was tearing up, dem feels




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581988888874508288

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581992495757860864


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

Damn that's kinda cold bro.[/QUOTE]

I disagree. I think it's cold they're upstaging the true hero here, Connor.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

JoMoxRKO said:


> Stephanie is fake as fuck!
> fake ass tears!!


She was born into a fake world. She should be the best at it lol.



Markus123 said:


> Anyone read Bret Harts story on Warrior? Ridiculous this award is in his name.


No what did he say?

Honestly, I feel for Warrior's wife doing this and his kids.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

This is painful, I hope they don't make this a regular thing. It was a nice idea, but the execution is awful. Plus, this bitch looks like this dude.


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

parts unknown lol.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Every time I look away from the TV I keep thinking Dana is calling everyone lawyers. 

Also if they don't speed this up is it going to be finished before Mania?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Very touching speech.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

This is why I stay away from the dirt sheets and the twitters and all the backstage crap. So I don't become a cynical asshole like a good amount of you. smh


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

BREAKING NEWS: Vince McMahon cures Cancer

:Vince


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

bob311 said:


> So we have a woman pouring her heart out, and most people on here are just talking shit...grow up


Do you understand why she's being allowed to do this? More than anything it sucks for her that she's being exploited in this way. Of course we're sympathetic for her loss and everything but this shit is fucking pathetic.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Meth Rollins said:


> "And finally..." Three times she's said that now.
> 
> Also "Woyyer".


We're all practicing Wawyers.


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

​


Markus123 said:


> Anyone read Bret Harts story on Warrior? Ridiculous this award is in his name.


Partly why I made the comment I just made. For those of you who don't know it, there was a kid who was propped on a stretcher, breathing through a ventilator tube who I believe had cancer and was clearly quite sick, yet had his Warrior armbands on and just wanted to meet his hero before he died. Warrior was informed of this kid waiting to meet his hero as a final wish in the lockeroom, and shouted something profane and he is busy, then continued to bullshit in the lockeroom, It was snowing out and the family and kid waited all night outside the room for the Warrior to show and while the dying kid wanted to see his hero Warrior, Warrior was too much of an asshole to give the dying kid time of day and the kid never saw him. A grade A prick.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

pure howling holding my dad next to me thinking about my wee baby sister i knew there would be feels


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Damn so the beef is still there.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

...Awkward


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SHOTS FIRED! :hogan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

She has a good scene of humor too


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

RPC said:


> Damn that's kinda cold bro.


Yeah man honestly this can't be easy for her with a statue dedicated to her husband right behind her.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

:maury


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

guys, who cares if WWE gets a good rep for doing this? they're still doing a good thing. its a win-win situation, even if it is a little dirty


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

PrinceofPush said:


> This is why I stay away from the dirt sheets and the twitters and all the backstage crap. So I don't become a cynical asshole like a good amount of you. smh


Well said.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> pure howling holding my dad next to me thinking about my wee baby sister i knew there would be feels


WHAT :bryanlol


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Warrior was a fucking bigot, honoring him like this is a joke.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Warrior was a fucking bigot, honoring him like this is a joke.


"Everybody loves you when you're dead."


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I WANT NASH!


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

RyanPelley said:


> "Everybody loves you when you're dead."


Not me, I remember when he called Droz a Cripple.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

MY BOY D-BRY!


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

:yes :yes :yes :yes :yes


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

The whole thing is one giant PR move for this corporation disguised as a wrestling promotion. I think it's great that this young kid who lost his life is honored and attention is paid to him. But don't think for a second WWE's intention is anything other than how does it help our brand and ultimately our bottom line.


----------



## bob311 (Nov 13, 2012)

x78 said:


> Do you understand why she's being allowed to do this? More than anything it sucks for her that she's being exploited in this way. Of course we're sympathetic for her loss and everything but this shit is fucking pathetic.



Yeah I'm sure they're forcing her to do this induction.. maybe she was honoured to be awarding an award that her late husband suggested? Yeah, so pathetic...


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

They should be chanting Conner, no?


Daniel Bryan broke kaybafe :vince4


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

promoter2003 said:


> No what did he say?
> 
> Honestly, I feel for Warrior's wife doing this and his kids.





> I got to see exactly what kind of champion Warrior was during a show in Omaha. Propped up on a stretcher a few feet outside the dressing room was a Make A-Wish kid who looked to be down to his last few hours. There was not a hair left on his head, and not even his Warrior face paint could mask his sad eyes. Sickly pale and barely breathing through a ventilator tube, the boy wore a purple Warrior T-shirt and green and orange tassels tied around his biceps to honor his hero. His mother and father and an older brother and sister were with him, patiently waiting for the promised encounter with The Ultimate Warrior.
> 
> I bent over to say hello, as did all the other wrestlers on the way into the dressing room. It was odd, but there was Warrior actually sitting with us: He usually kept to himself in his private dressing room. By the time the third match started, a WWF public relations rep poked his head in and politely asked Warrior if he was ready to meet the dying boy. Warrior grunted, “In a fuckin’ minute. I’m busy.” I thought to myself, Busy doing what, talking to a bunch of guys you can’t stand anyway?
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

oh bryan.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Dat chants while he is crying! It is about Connor man! fpalm


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

It's not real...? :O


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Damn, Bryan. Breaking the fourth fucking wall.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Wrestling isn't real?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Not me, I remember when he called Droz a Cripple.


No, not everyone really. But the fake majority.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

this crowd just fucked up


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

These fuck heads chanting for Bryan when it's not about him rofl


----------



## Roach13 (Feb 3, 2004)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> Warrior was a fucking bigot, honoring him like this is a joke.


Didn't happen on WWE Tv and he Didn't make porn so he's cool


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

King Gimp said:


> Damn, Bryan. Breaking the fourth fucking wall.


I was about to say the same thing.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

:yes Bryan is 4 real.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Wrestling isn't real? WHAT?! I'm shocked.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

King Gimp said:


> Damn, Bryan. Breaking the fourth fucking wall.


Daniel Bryan "This is fictional. This isn't real." fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> WHAT :bryanlol


my dad is visiting and i haven't seen him in a long time, and i've been drinking (howling crying, i'm upset and touched with what folk are saying0


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Bryan getting that huge "Daniel Bryan" chant. :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:clap Bryan making it about Connor. 

This crowd is here to see a wrestling match it seems.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

WrestlingOracle said:


> ​
> Partly why I made the comment I just made. For those of you who don't know it, there was a kid who was propped on a stretcher, breathing through a ventilator tube who I believe had cancer and was clearly quite sick, yet had his Warrior armbands on and just wanted to meet his hero before he died. Warrior was informed of this kid waiting to meet his hero as a final wish in the lockeroom, and shouted something profane and he is busy, then continued to bullshit in the lockeroom, It was snowing out and the family and kid waited all night outside the room for the Warrior to show and while the dying kid wanted to see his hero Warrior, Warrior was too much of an asshole to give the dying kid time of day and the kid never saw him. A grade A prick.





Leon Knuckles said:


> SHOTS FIRED! :hogan


OH BOY!! Randy Savage induction may cause eyebrows to raise!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> I was about to say the same thing.


I mean, I don't care if smeone in a speech mentions it being scripted in another way, but Bryan just looked straight into the crowd and said...

It's not real. Kinda weird.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Phaedra said:


> my dad is visiting and i haven't seen him in a long time, and i've been drinking (howling crying, i'm upset and touched with what folk are saying0


time to put the bottle down


----------



## Ledg (Aug 3, 2013)

RyanPelley said:


> "Everybody loves you when you're dead."




There's a saying which I'm not sure if it's commonly known worldwide - "For the dead you say only good or nothing."


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## finalnight (Jul 18, 2009)

Wow Daniel Bryan literally has the entire room hanging on his every word not even the usual random shouts are happening


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

IDONTSHIV said:


> :yes Bryan is 4 real.


He just got a huge chant of his name during the Conor speech. Still by far the most over and popular guy in the company.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Man, Bryan why would you say something like that


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

Kayfabe-murdering bastard! What happened to this business?

And these people cheer him more than Stone Cold's name... disgusting.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Bryan admits "they wanted the crowd to stop saying 'yes' "

:vince4


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> Daniel Bryan "This is fictional. This isn't real." fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm fpalm


Kayfabe breaking all over the place tonight lol.

Vince may cancel this next year lol.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> my dad is visiting and i haven't seen him in a long time, and i've been drinking (howling crying, i'm upset and touched with what folk are saying0


oh okay youre a woman cool :bo


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

All this broken kayfabe :mj2

All these feels right now :mj2


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Daniel Bryan best male speech of the night. :yes

Madusa best female speech of the nigiht. 


Goodnight everybody!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't show Ric Flair's face.


Because if he starts crying, I'm gonna start. And I can't have that shit.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

His real WWE name would have been Michael Connors.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> Kayfabe-murdering bastard!
> 
> And these people cheer him more than Stone Cold's name... disgusting.


:lol

Hopefully Vince isn't hyperventalating backstage. :lol

:vince4 :troll


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan is great! He is a very heartfelt speaker.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Bryan is doing a fantastic job with this speech, as did Dana Warrior. 

Some fucking people here need to shut the fuck up and get a clue.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

ADRfan said:


> Man, Bryan why would you say something like that


He indirectly just called this whole HOF a fiction tonight.

Bruno must be fuming backstage lol.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

promoter2003 said:


> He indirectly just called this whole HOF a fiction tonight.
> 
> Bruno must be fuming backstage lol.


zbysko is doing his best to comfort him with a deep tissue massage


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Great speech by Bryan thus far.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dammit this is getting me to tear up now. I told myself I wouldn't but the genuine emotion from Bryan is getting to me.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> Please don't show Ric Flair's face.
> 
> 
> Because if he starts crying, I'm gonna start. And I can't have that shit.


So true. Something about Flair crying really gets to me too.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

promoter2003 said:


> Kayfabe breaking all over the place tonight lol.
> 
> Vince may cancel this next year lol.


I'm all for referencing real-life events in wrestling (like booking, for example), but for an active performer to actively admit it's fictional a night before WM is just plain ridiculous. fpalm


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Too many feels


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Brilliant speech from Bryan


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Very touching, good speech D.Bry.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Wade Keller ‏@thewadekeller 48s48 seconds ago
Tonight, @WWEDanielBryan is showing why he would have been such a fantastic Face of the Company right now.

So true.


----------



## TCcarnage (May 23, 2014)

So much respect for Daniel Bryan right now.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

> Man, Bryan why would you say something like that


Probably because we live in an information age and don't go around punching reporters that want people to admit that it's "fake". People aren't morons about wrestling anymore.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Guys why are you freaking out. Everyone knows wrestling is fake. It's not the early 1980's anymore. Do you not remember Vince's speech during the attitude era?


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

They can't do this every year it doesn't feel right. Although I do believe Bryan is being sincere about the kid. Unlike Steph or Warriors missus.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Dark Paladin said:


> I'm all for referencing real-life events in wrestling (like booking, for example), but for an active performer to actively admit it's fictional a night before WM is just plain ridiculous. fpalm



It's the reality era dude.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Posting this again for you charity marks:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
Also SMH at Bryan indirectly burying the whole thing fpalm


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TO TOP UP THE FEELS


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Is it 3 o'clock?? It's gonna be on all fucking night!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

This is so fucking sad!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

I'm a little behind but go damn Natties tits are looking fantastic :lol


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> I'm all for referencing real-life events in wrestling (like booking, for example), but for an active performer to actively admit it's fictional a night before WM is just plain ridiculous. fpalm


Very true. There was no need to say that.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> I'm all for referencing real-life events in wrestling (like booking, for example), but for an active performer to actively admit it's fictional a night before WM is just plain ridiculous. fpalm


I know some people will say big deal, but now we may now know why Bryan doesn't really care about main eventing. It is quite ironic really. He will still be supported.

He threw the whole HOF under the bus to make sure this award is not taken as a joke.

I want to see Hall and Nash's speech now lol.

They should go full blown NWO on the crowd.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

ShowStopper said:


> Wade Keller ‏@thewadekeller 48s48 seconds ago
> Tonight, @WWEDanielBryan is showing why he would have been such a fantastic Face of the Company right now.
> 
> So true.


:clap So true, Wade

You can tell Bryan genuinely was touched by Conor.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Damn these ninjas cutting onions in my house...


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

That speech by D-Bry :jose


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

BREEaments03 said:


> Probably because we live in an information age and don't go around punching reporters that want people to admit that it's "fake". People aren't morons about wrestling anymore.


That doesn't mean he should just break fourth walls like that.


----------



## Becky (Apr 26, 2013)

Man, that speech from Bryan. Right in the feels.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

Meanwhile Brock is at home sleeping on a giant pile of money


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Bryan by admitting this isnt real, is the realest guy in the room!


----------



## Robbyfude (Jan 21, 2014)

Who cares if he's breaking the fourth wall? Its the fucking hall of fame, not an episode of Raw or Smackdown.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

These applaud breaks are killing me.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

This is tough trying to watch Connor's dad get through this speech. I don't think I could get through this if it happened to me.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> That doesn't mean he should just break fourth walls like that.


I agree even for the kids because look how he talked about Connor believing in him. He didn't have to do that.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

dam the tears are flowing for me here


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Steph bawling like Trips refused the dick.


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Markus123 said:


> Is this Ultimate Warrior getting inducted twice?


It's cause she never got to say her thanks publicly.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

promoter2003 said:


> Dark Paladin said:
> 
> 
> > I'm all for referencing real-life events in wrestling (like booking, for example), but for an active performer to actively admit it's fictional a night before WM is just plain ridiculous.
> ...


Yeah, two members of the Kliq talking about breaking kayfabe...

People that believe in kayfabe won't be watching this.


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

I'll never ever forgive WWE and their burial of Daniel Bryan.

"Don't know how to market him" shut the heck up. This guy markets himself. In a very fake industry you don't get more real than this dude.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

Dark Paladin said:


> I'm all for referencing real-life events in wrestling (like booking, for example), but for an active performer to actively admit it's fictional a night before WM is just plain ridiculous. fpalm


It really isn't. 

When Vince Mcmahon and HHH are giving shoot interviews on podcasts directly following Raw on the network then i think Bryan is safe in assuming it's OK to refer to wrestling as ''fictional'' in 2015.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

promoter2003 said:


> I agree even for the kids because look how he talked about Connor believing in him. He didn't have to do that.


I don't think kids really watch the HOF tbh.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Am I hearing things, or did someone just chant "Super Dragon"?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Connor hooked the leg.





Yep, I'm done.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

x78 said:


> Posting this again for you charity marks:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581881800659591168
> Also SMH at Bryan indirectly burying the whole thing fpalm


However it may look, at least they did something nice and let a kid live his dream. There are so many companies who may use philanthropy to better their image, but that doesn't mean they don't believe in what they're doing. Are Steph and Vince idiotic scumbags for making that public? Sure, but it isn't about that.

So do us all a favor and fuck off.


----------



## D-Bag (Jul 30, 2012)

I hate it when wrestling makes me feel my feels.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

What a shame Roberts doesn't work there anymore. :lol


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

I cant blame Bryan too much, the crowd is filled with retarded morons and Bryan panicked


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Robbyfude said:


> Who cares if he's breaking the fourth wall? Its the fucking hall of fame, not an episode of Raw or Smackdown.


Because honestly the HOF is also phoney when you REALLY look at it. Alundra Blayze actually broke 4th wall saying how people helped her with "doing the job".

Anyways this will be their problem in a few years lol.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Barely holding back tears. 

Fully expect to bawl watching it on the Network.

_I look forward to it._


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone who is mad at Bryan for speaking the truth abouth being fake are just angry guys who can't accept that they're watching male soap opera. Bryan's speech made this Warrior award very legit, and that's is much more important (and real than Steph tears) than some kayfabe.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

I guess you can say that even if Warrior was a dick in the past, this is a little way for life to put things right. Its nothing approaching making up for ignoring a dying kid as he allegedly did back then, but sometimes, down the road, things even themselves out, even if in a small way.

As I've said before every act of generosity the WWE enacts is a double-edged sword at best, a straight knife in someone else's back at worst.. An act of generosity shouldn't leave a bitter taste, but sometimes we just have to suck it up and know someone may have benefited from it so much more than our little discomfort.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Really, people complaining that he spoke truly about the nature of WWE at the HOF? Get over it. How may old timers talk about traveling with their mortal enemies during their speech and you dont hear a peep about breaking kayfabe. fpalm


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

This has been one of the most emotional half hours i've ever sat through. So incredibly touching on so many level.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

drinklime said:


> I cant blame Bryan too much, the crowd is filled with retarded morons and Bryan panicked


Screw off. They fucked up, but fixed their mistake shortly after. smFh


----------



## thefranchise03 (Nov 27, 2008)

This is looking like it's going to be a long ass HOF show. There's 5 more left...


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Awww


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

oh god this is going to break me now


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

I cannae take this man lol.


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

No those aren't tears, I just got something in my eye..


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Wow, a fourth inductor.

WWE's really going all out.

:clap


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

little brother.... omg


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Oh man he brought out the kid's brother...


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Little late, but Wade Keller's tweet about how Bryan would have been the perfect face of the company is dead on. What a truly heartfelt speech delivered by D-Bry. Him taking it as seriously as he did (even saying its fiction to shut the idiots up) *legitimized* the Warrior award, and is now being taken much more seriously than it would have if Dana Warrior introduced Connor by herself.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

that was the cutest thing ever!


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Seriously I'm not sure I can handle the Macho induction at this rate.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

That destroyed me.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 9, 2013)

Bryan put this award over as being far more legit than I was giving it credit for. He did what he had to do to put the crowd in their place as fast as possible. Huge fan of that. It needed doing


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

he forgot to take the award


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

What_A_Maneuver! said:


> I don't think kids really watch the HOF tbh.


True and plus it will be edited on RAW in a video package.



Markus123 said:


> Yeah, two members of the Kliq talking about breaking kayfabe...
> 
> People that believe in kayfabe won't be watching this.


That's why it will be so funny. There are still people out there wondering why in the hell is Hogan inducting Macho with how Macho put him on blast.

Hogan and Bruno backstage lol. I think we should get a behind the scenes. He probably cutting eye at Daniel Bryan too lol.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope the bushwacker speech is quick.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Are they going to show Steph during Macho Man's induction?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Add me to the count of wf members whos eye started to sweat a little after that.


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Why they got a picture of weed in the background?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seriously I'm not sure I can handle the Macho induction at this rate.


ikr? i'm already a mess, I can't take macho man lol.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Seriously I'm not sure I can handle the Macho induction at this rate.


yeah this gonna go all night geee


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Bullshit. They have tears from their audience and focus on Reigns. Transfer the sympathy.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Anyone know how long until this ends?


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Dana, Bryan & Connor's dad all did fine. So emotional.

And I can't believe some people are legit mad at Bryan's speech fpalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I really wanted Luke Harper to induct The Bushwackers for some reason.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

I can't blame anyone for shedding a tear, I did several times between Dana, Bryan and Connor's father's speech. That was beautiful and painful at the same time. 

Your memory will live on, Connor :clap


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

I still don't see what Connor did that makes him different from any other dying child. Not that this isn't all nice and at least a little genuine.


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow, that was so sad. Well done to Connor's dad it must have been so hard for him to stand up there and do that.


----------



## Donnie (Apr 8, 2014)

can we please stop with this outback stuff. they are from NZ not Australia. believe it or not there is a fucking difference SMH


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Of all teams to induct...


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Are they going to show Steph during Macho Man's induction?


:ha


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I still don't see what Connor did that makes him different from any other dying child. Not that this isn't all nice and at least a little genuine.


Basically every WWE superstar that met him were amazed by his wit/personality etc, that's why


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Midnight Rocker said:


> Little late, but Wade Keller's tweet about how Bryan would have been the perfect face of the company is dead on. What a truly heartfelt speech delivered by D-Bry. Him taking it as seriously as he did (even saying its fiction to shut the idiots up) *legitimized* the Warrior award, and is now being taken much more seriously than it would have if Dana Warrior introduced Connor by herself.


To be honest this is still wrestling. The outside world won't care still. Look who is now getting honored THE BUSHWHACKERS LOL.

I also think he might have done that because of Stephanie's tweet above too.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OUT OF ALL THE TAG TEAMS THEY COULD HAVE INDUCTED......


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Nice plugging there Jerry.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I still don't see what Connor did that makes him different from any other dying child. Not that this isn't all nice and at least a little genuine.


Just a PR move cause they have videos of the kid and his family with their wrestlers. Anyway they could have been honorable and handled the whole thing in a more respectable way.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Are they going to show Steph during Macho Man's induction?


Ooooooo yeeaaaah


Alright bad joke.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

DGenerationMC said:


> I really wanted Luke Harper to induct The Bushwackers for some reason.


^ This is a perfect comment!


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

hahah I'm streaming Jerry so FU


----------



## Sazer Ramon (Sep 30, 2012)

Ugh fuck the Bushwackers


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Oh god here comes the emotional induction of the night...


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Ha, clown shoes still got dat heat lol.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Dana, Bryan & Connor's dad all did fine. So emotional.
> 
> And I can't believe some people are legit mad at Bryan's speech fpalm


It was a Honest Speech for a "REAL" Award within such a fake bussiness 
I Loved it and it shows why Bryan is such a real guy he cuts though the bullshit and spoke from the heart


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

ITS MR EXCITEMENT


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Big Johnny!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Fucking love Johnny Ace.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

BIG JOHNNY!!!!


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I love this awful fuck. :lol


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Zico said:


> Nice plugging there Jerry.


what is this DablyDable Network


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

lawler is awful


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

People Power :lol


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

The one true heel in the WWE :mark:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Why the fuck is Vince's nr1 asskisser inducting the Bushwhackers?


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Damn, the whole Connor thing probably took close to an hour. Don't know if it needed to go that long, but I'll be damned if I wasn't crying pretty much the whole time.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Big Johnny!!!
People Power


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

That voice!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

PEOPLE POWER.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao 

Laurianitis! 
Clown Shoes!
Funk man!

:lmao


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

DanielBlitzkrieg said:


> I still don't see what Connor did that makes him different from any other dying child. Not that this isn't all nice and at least a little genuine.


It's not just about Connor but his specific type of disease.

My baby sister spent months in a cancer ward for pediatric brain cancer. Stories and foundations like Connors' should be celebrated. They do more than just make for good PR.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I am a hard-hearted individual, but even i was moved to the brink of tears by those speeches. It was truly a beautiful moment.


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

People are actually chanting "WHAT!", and I posted earlier about how silly it'd be :lol


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Dick fan needs to stop yelling what


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

These kind of inductions are a reason the HOF isn't as respected as it should be. 5 inductions per year is enough, we don't need guys like Rikishi or the Bushwackers or celebrities like Arnold.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> Dana, Bryan & Connor's dad all did fine. So emotional.
> 
> And I can't believe some people are legit mad at Bryan's speech fpalm


Why the hell are people mad at Bryan's speech?? I wasn't paying attention to the thread until now.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Mr. Excitement is here!


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

Dr. Middy said:


> However it may look, at least they did something nice and let a kid live his dream. There are so many companies who may use philanthropy to better their image, but that doesn't mean they don't believe in what they're doing. Are Steph and Vince idiotic scumbags for making that public? Sure, but it isn't about that.
> 
> So do us all a favor and fuck off.


Yeah, good on them for doing that. Everything else is pathetic exploitation of a child's death. They're openly using the memory of Connor to promote their brand, that shit is shameful and shouldn't be tolerated by anyone.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> Why the hell are people mad at Bryan's speech?? I wasn't paying attention to the thread until now.


2 reasons apparently.

1) He did the YES taunt 2 times
2) He said wrestling is fake.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TOO MANY FEELS

NEED TO DO PUSHUPS


----------



## LethalWeapon000 (Aug 15, 2008)

Batz said:


> It's not just about Connor but his specific type of disease.
> 
> My baby sister spent months in a cancer ward for pediatric brain cancer. Stories and foundations like Connors' should be celebrated. They do more than just make for good PR.



But is the ass fat?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Johnny has inappropriate roommate stories with the Bushwackers? :lol


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*This is such a waste of time. Nash and Savage are the only inductions I really cared about, but Madusa was an unexpected standout.*


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> 2 reasons apparently.
> 
> 1) He did the YES taunt 2 times
> 2) He said wrestling is fake.


fpalm wow...


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Johnny Ace is probably the GOAT at reading bed time stories to children


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Leon Knuckles said:


> TOO MANY FEELS
> 
> NEED TO DO PUSHUPS


EAT SOME OREOS


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol There they are! 
:lmao Haven't seen that march in forever!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Shit what happened to the other guy?


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Aww man! Look at em' go!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> It was a Honest Speech for a "REAL" Award within such a fake bussiness
> I Loved it and it shows why Bryan is such a real guy he cuts though the bullshit and spoke from the heart


Warrior wanted an award for the guys in the back who don't get credit. This is still a fake award. It's marketing as Stephanie said in her twitter.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Weren't the Buchwackers a jobber tag team?


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Are they actually cousins?


----------



## Batz (Apr 5, 2008)

LethalWeapon000 said:


> But is the ass fat?


Always.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bushwackers seem to have the same energy despite being 70 years old.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Someone get Luke Harper on that fucking stage so I can die from laughter.


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Gimmicks live for life in some superstars.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

x78 said:


> Yeah, good on them for doing that. Everything else is pathetic exploitation of a child's death. They're openly using the memory of Connor to promote their brand, that shit is shameful and shouldn't be tolerated by anyone.


And also twisting/editing the words of a dead man! They can dress this up all they want. It is marketing and exploitation. They weren't even going to do this if there wasn't that hashtag.


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

I just want to see Nash and Savage.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

These guys are attempting to bring kayfabe back from the dead


----------



## Dark Paladin (Aug 23, 2014)

oleanderson89 said:


> Bushwackers seem to have the same energy despite being 70 years old.


The guy with the crutch has more charisma than Reigns :cena


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Bob Backlund


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

What are they even talking about right now?


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

holy shit lol i'm scared of this guy, he might fucking kill me lol 

I needed this laugh, thanks for the scheduling wwe


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Bloody hell...this guys voice is untolerable.

end this shit.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Scotty is still upset.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581985069859999745

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581995552965046272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581997396160323584


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Yeah I can't do this voice for more than another 5 minutes. After that give them the wrap it up sign


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Cant believe being chased by 100s of Samoans, good god I'd die!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Dark Paladin said:


> The guy with the crutch has more charisma than Reigns :cena


These guys have amazing cardio too


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

After he said "let me tell you something", I swear I heard a fan yell "brother"

:lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

The guy on the right is killing it. What's he even on about? Fucking hilarious :lmao


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol That night, I learned to fly! :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Empress said:


> Scotty is still upset.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581985069859999745
> ...


Poor guy seems mad :lol
I can kind of see where he's coming from though, but I'm not sure if he really needs to make his feelings so public.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

They are making wrestling look fun again


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Guy on the right keeps getting "What" chants after each sentence

nobody can understand a BLOODY THANG YA TWATS!!


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Some people just can't appreciate history.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Empress said:


> Scotty is still upset.



I don't blame him, i'd be pissed too. He might've been even more over than Rikishi in that group.


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

I really hope Scott Steiner is inducted into the HOF one day.

Guaranteed best speech ever.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol Loving his speech! Way too much fun!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Do all New Zealanders talk like pirates? 

The guy on the right :clap :mark:


----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Bushwhacker Butch is like an Australian Mikey from Rocky.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Zico said:


> Poor guy seems mad :lol
> I can kind of see where he's coming from though, but I'm not sure if he really needs to make his feelings so public.


Real shame indeed


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

ND about to shock the world.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

The small one makes talking look like hard work.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

x78 said:


> Yeah, good on them for doing that. Everything else is pathetic exploitation of a child's death. They're openly using the memory of Connor to promote their brand, that shit is shameful and shouldn't be tolerated by anyone.


It's defintely in bad taste, I do understand that and agree with you. So many companies and celebrities do the same thing though, yet sometimes you never hear anything on them. 

Overall I don't think it's okay what their doing, but, I'm not going to let the entire thing completely ruin the whole HOF for me. There's enough cynicism in the world for eternity, I don't feel like adding to it.

Instead, with the Connor thing I could give two fucks about the McMahons. I watched to remember Connor and pray for the best for his family.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Guy on the right sounds like the maniac from that Wolf Creek movie.
looks like him too...christ...


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

'How could they make good guys out of these ugly heads' :lol


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

RLStern said:


> Bushwhacker Butch is like an Australian Mikey from Rocky.


Even if you were a fan in the early 90s, you would have had a blast watching these guys.


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

These 2 are hilarious, or at least hilarious sounding!

Great idea putting them on after the emotional Connor induction.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582005292260462595


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Empress said:


> Scotty is still upset.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581985069859999745
> ...


He could have given them a mention though for real.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Well this speech is not boring!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Speech of the night thus far


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Eating an Oreo every time they say bloody.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

NastyYaffa said:


> And I can't believe some people are legit mad at Bryan's speech fpalm


Didn't you see the outrage over his TiJ appearance? The suggestion that one is not defined by their place on the card was met with scorn. Now he dares say there may be something out there more important than wrestling. To people with tens of thousands of posts on a wrestling message board, wrestling is the only thing. Their mood is affected on a daily basis by this thing. They flood here every day to register complaints about so-and-so being buried, and so-and-so being failures. Wrestling is all they have.

So I was not surprised at all to see negative comments about his speech.


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Simmons with the "Damn" look


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> Eating an Oreo every time they say bloody.


You trying to get fat?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao These fucking guys!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582005292260462595


Jericho is really getting condescending now. WWE brings this on themselves for not taking itself serious for most of the year.

What else is new the fans do this every year lol.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582005292260462595


Vintage Chris :cole


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Speech of the night! :clap
I underestimated these guys! Butch = GOAT


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Haha, quality speech!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

They need to come back and just be on TV to give promos. God these guys are a riot. :laugh:


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

BLOODY THIS BLOODY THAT :lmao


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Why the fuck is Vader wearing his mask?

Is that a thing he does?


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

i wanna adopt these two


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

DAMN SKIPPY said:


> I don't blame him, i'd be pissed too. He might've been even more over than Rikishi in that group.


The worm was over more than Rikishi & anything he ever did.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I legit thought the dude with the crutch was going to hoist him onto the stage


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The saddest truth about nights like this is you see guys and gals like this who clearly had so much more to give, especially on the mic, than WWE ever allowed them to show, a sorry tradition that carries on to this day.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Wait so Rikishi no sold too cool

OUCH


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Piper you clown :lmao


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Can't do this anymore. Somebody send in Brock in for the f5s


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Sixth said:


> You trying to get fat?


All out of Oreos


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

NastyYaffa said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/582005292260462595


:clap spot on Jericho


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Everybody has got a price


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## ADRfan (Jul 24, 2012)

promoter2003 said:


> He could have given them a mention though for real.


I guess family comes first for Rikishi. Did WWE even mention Scotty and Grand Master in the video package?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

kokepepsi said:


> Wait so Rikishi no sold too cool
> 
> OUCH


Yep & Scotty ain't happy about it.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Piper so much! :lol

Ted Dibiase and Bret Hart. :mark:


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Hacksaw is alive!


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

Fucking epic.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

:lol :lol


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Stanford said:


> NastyYaffa said:
> 
> 
> > And I can't believe some people are legit mad at Bryan's speech
> ...


Good point :lol found it amusing people on a forum saying they hate Bryan because he's not ambitious, yeah a man who's main evented wrestlemania being criticized for not being ambitious by some basement dwelling neckbeard.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bros before hoooooooooooooooeeeeeeeesss


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"Plenty of hos"

BUTCH! PG!


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

Guy on the left feeding him his lines ala Vinnny MAc


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lmao

Plenty of ho's!!!!


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Pleanty of HOES! :lmao


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

This is gold


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I think Duggan just woke up.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

promoter2003 said:


> Jericho is really getting condescending now. WWE brings this on themselves for not taking itself serious for most of the year.
> 
> What else is new the fans do this every year lol.


Too be honest, they should shut the fuck up, this aint a wrestling match or promo.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Plenty of Hoes :ti


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Bushwackers should be the fucking Tag Champs right now.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:HA


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Hawkke said:


> The saddest truth about nights like this is you see guys and gals like this who clearly had so much more to give, especially on the mic, than WWE ever allowed them to show, a sorry tradition that carries on to this day.


I know I wish I saw them doing promos like this as heel Sheepherders.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

ADRfan said:


> I guess family comes first for Rikishi. Did WWE even mention Scotty and Grand Master in the video package?


I'd put five bucks on WWE telling him to stick to his Samoan roots and leave Too Cool out of it.

You know, cause Too Cool's more over than...

Fuck I gotta catch a stream tomorrow


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Just spotted Vinny from TD. Made my night.


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I love the guy on the right so much! :mark::mark::mark: 

It's like a drunk episode of 'Chuckle Brothers'. :lol


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

LPPrince said:


> I'd put five bucks on WWE telling him to stick to his Samoan roots and leave Too Cool out of it.
> 
> You know, cause Too Cool's more over than...
> 
> Fuck I gotta catch a stream tomorrow


i thought of this too, but i wasn't completely sure if i were being fair or not.

but yeah, its all about the golden boy.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Bushwackers are officially more over than the current tag division.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

DGenerationMC said:


> Bushwackers should be the fucking Tag Champs right now.


:grin2: and Alundra Blayze as Diva Champ


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That was actually much more entertaining than I expected. Good speech, I thought.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Bushwackers for the f*cking WIN! :lmao


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

That was surprisingly awesome


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

That was so much better than I thought it was going to be. Great job!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

This has been an amazing Hall of Fame so far! Cant wait for Nash and Macho!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Bring back Bushwackers  I want 20 more minutes of them!!

I miss them already :cry


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Those two are everything that John Laurianitis isn't lmao


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

I hope his english is good.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

awww hell nawwwwww


----------



## safc-scotty (Sep 4, 2014)

They did a great job of lifting the spirits after the Connor induction. Thoroughly enjoyed their speech!


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Haha I loved that. Cousin Butch stole the show.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

20 minutes for Fujinami, Schwarzenegger, Savage and Nash!


----------



## Chosen (Oct 11, 2006)

This has been the best HOF in years if not ever.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

So much awesome right there.. Even if WM is ass, the ten spot was 100% well spent just to get to see this night.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Necramonium said:


> Too be honest, they should shut the fuck up, this aint a wrestling match or promo.


I get it, but like I said look who is being inducted now lol. The fans are just taking this as apart of all the entertainment. 

They give the fans mixed signals. Arnold is being inducted for what really? LOL


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Just realized we still got Fujinami, Arnold and Macho to go. They really gotta gotta check read the speeches legends will give because this will go far too long.



promoter2003 said:


> I get it, but like I said look who is being inducted now lol. The fans are just taking this as apart of all the entertainment.
> 
> They give the fans mixed signals. Arnold is being inducted for what really? LOL


Arnold has been hanging around the wrestling business since he came to America actually, been friends with many legends, he even wanted to pay a dinner he had with Andre The Giant and a basketball legend, Andre got pissed about it as he liked to pay for everything and Andre and the basketball player picked Arnold up, walked him out of the restaurant and dropped him on top of a car. XD


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

SMOKE BREAK AGAIN :tommy ZERO FUCKS GIVEN


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

He just licked the "Just for Men" right off of Luke's hair.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Every year theres always that 1 person that nobody knows......


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Great speech by the Bushwhackers :clap


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

WOOOOOO!!!!!


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Drunk fuckery about to commence.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

Nicky Midss said:


> i thought of this too, but i wasn't completely sure if i were being fair or not.
> 
> but yeah, its all about the golden boy.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581995552965046272

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581997396160323584
Scotty knows it was for Roman too.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Bushwhackers HOF speech worthy of HOF itself. Never mind the career.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

Wooooo!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Please don't cry, Ric.


He's just a Japanese guy you lost the World Title to once.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Wonder if Flairs been drinking? :lol


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)




----------



## RLStern (Dec 27, 2014)

Disappointed in Rikishi, he didn't mention Too Cool, Grand Master Sexay and Scotty Too Hotty, at least give a mention.


----------



## BretOwenDavey (May 1, 2009)

Ha bushwhackers. Watching them growing up, butch always seemed the sane/intelligent one of the two. It seems to have reversed. 

Fair play to them though, they didn't have memorable matches but they fitted right into that period in wrestling. I remember an old vhs which they hosted with Lord alfred which I remember being good fun. they had me in stitches through that speech.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Flair just buried TNA :lmao


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

Is Flair sober? :wow


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

> LPPrince said:
> 
> 
> > __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/581995552965046272
> ...






This is what I mean by fans getting mixed signals about how to really take this event in the live audience.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Flair is sober tonight its a miracle


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

It's VADAR TIME.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I got 10 on it that Ric cries.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Flair gotta whiten those bad boys up man


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

oleanderson89 said:


>


I want Flair to go on Vince too about NWA lol. Everyone else breaking kayfabe.


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Goddamn, Vader doesnt age at all.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Fuckign flair 
:ti


----------



## King_Kool-Aid™ (Jul 3, 2007)

RLStern said:


> Disappointed in Rikishi, he didn't mention Too Cool, Grand Master Sexay and Scotty Too Hotty, at least give a mention.


He did it for da Roman.


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Vaders 'formal' mask, ha!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Drunk Flair. He thought the guy beat Vader.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't want to believe that WWE is trying so hard to get Roman over that they have Rikishi(a relative) get inducted into the Hall of Fame, talk about his family, and completely ignore the stable that gave him his hall of fame career, but...

I'm with Scotty and Lance. That was intentional.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

With the IWGP Title getting a mention, I hope those animals in the crowd don't start chanting "AJ Styles", "Young Bucks", "Sex Ferguson" or some shit.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

HeDcaSe said:


> Vaders 'formal' mask, ha!


:lol He's dressed for the event for sure!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> This is what I mean by fans getting mixed signals about how to really take this event in the live audience.


Can't blame fans for shitting on Reigns when the WWE goes THIS FAR for him.

Though I'd rather the fans give Roman a break and instead shit on the company itself.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

What exactly did this guy do for WWE? Didn't quite catch that!


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

This won't end well...


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

The one thing he struggles to say most is "hall of fame". Fuck sake lol.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Glad that was short would of been a long night!!!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I don't want to believe that *WWE is trying so hard to get Roman over that they have Rikishi(a relative) get inducted into the Hall of Fame,* talk about his family, and completely ignore the stable that gave him his hall of fame career, but...
> 
> I'm with Scotty and Lance. That was intentional.


I wondered why Rikishi was being inducted lol.


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Well, at least it was short.


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Didn't understand the majority of it, but it was quick.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Probably one of the best scientific wrestlers ever


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Camera botched


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Macho is not closing, upset.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

randy not the main event????


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

OOOHHHH YEAAAAHH! DIG IT!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The longer this show goes, the more booze Nash is drinking backstage, leading to a great speech!


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

Why is Randy going before Arnold?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Here we go, time to do some coke.

Time to cry


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Macho hated Hogan. Hogan was so jealous and shady when it came to Savage. His brother is a sell out.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Sooo Macho Man isn't last....huh.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Kevin Nash going on last. WWE doesn't want to end the HOF with a wrestler who's passed. I hope the fans don't shit on Nash cause of this


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Macho should be the main event.


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

You fuckers! Not having Savage on last...


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Wow surprised Randy not closing the show


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Ooooooooooooooh yeeeeeeeaaaaahhh!!!


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

deathslayer said:


> Oh man he brought out the kid's brother...


I don't know why but this post made me :lol

Like the brother is some sort of weapon.

'Bah god King, Foleys grabbed the 2 x 4 wrapped in barb wire... my god he's grabbed the kids brother, he's broken him in half !!'


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Macho Man isn't the main event? Well then...

Let me just be happy that he's finally going into the HOF.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Macho is not closing, upset.


He's not even alive. RIP MACHO. :zayn3

If he was alive, I'm sure he would be closing.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Surprised they didn't have Ricky induct him at least.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)




----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Can't blame fans for shitting on Reigns when the WWE goes THIS FAR for him.
> 
> Though I'd rather the fans give Roman a break and instead shit on the company itself.


I was also speaking on Bryan getting YES chants and Jericho getting angry at fans not respecting the legends. 

Poor Reigns. As I said before it's not all his fault. The breaking of kayfabe tonight may not make it easier tomorrow.

It FICTIONAL for LESNAR LOSING TO REIGNS LOL.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

:yoshi


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

It's terrible that this isn't the Main Event of the Hall of Fame.


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

OOOOO YEAHHHHHHH


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Macho Man has been treated/talked about like the headliner, anyway.

Nash is closing because he will be there, make people laugh, have people leave on a good note.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Only just remembered about the hall of fame. Should I tune in?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

:lmao Even Savage hates Cena


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

The_Great_One21 said:


> I don't know why but this post made me :lol
> 
> Like the brother is some sort of weapon.
> 
> 'Bah god King, Foleys grabbed the 2 x 4 wrapped in barb wire... my god he's grabbed the kids brother, he's broken him in half !!'


:ha

REP FOREVER.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Hogan is inducting Savage?? :lmao


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

guaranteed hogan botchfest in 3...2...1...


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Like last year, the main guys are going to get the least amount of time. For fucks sake how hard is it to pace a show like this!


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

PUSH MACHO MAN
BURY REIGNS


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

Ohhh yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaah macho man time


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> He's not even alive. RIP MACHO. :zayn3
> 
> If he was alive, I'm sure he would be closing.


He lives in all of us brother, ooooooohhhhh yeah! dig it lol.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

"Savage was the greatest ga-guy!" :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Diamondando112 said:


> Only just remembered about the hall of fame. Should I tune in?
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Absolutely! Great Hall of Fame so far, with some truly standout speeches. Nash, Arnold and Macho to go now.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Here we go, Hogan delusional fabrication.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm Oh God, I forgot Hogan was inducting him. Oh, boy............it would be hilarious if Hogan just buried him.


Anyone know why Lanny isn't doing it?


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Hulk Hogan = Dr. Dre
Macho Man = Eazy-E


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

"Someone i really loved", fucking hypocrite.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

So I just tuned in and all I saw was hogan doing a macho impression aha


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*The good news is Nash is headling. The bad news is Arnold fucking Swartzenegger is going after Macho Man. I guess they're using him like the Divas cooldown slot on PPVs so the crowd can get over their sadness.*


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Why is Hogan inducting him fpalm


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

My "good friend"


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Two things here.

1. Hogan SHOULD NOT be inducting Savage

2. Savage should be last.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Come on guys, Hogan is a piece of shit lol but he'll do a good job here.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Stephanie knows how intense he was.


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Hogan has said he's his friend so much it's like he's trying to convince himself.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

oh no that music again


----------



## MrJT (Feb 21, 2015)

He was calling hogan at all hours of the night becuz he was flying high on coke..

EEEEEWWWWW YEAAAAHHHHHH ......DIG IT!


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

intense = coked up


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

This crowd is nothing compared to the old Hall-Of-Fame crowds. It's like they just wanted to get through the "Randy Savage" chant.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Friend :confused


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Savage should have been alive for this.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Hulk Hogan = Dr. Dre
> Macho Man = Eazy-E


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Fuck off with your joke Hogan.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Diamondando112 said:


> So I just tuned in and all I saw was hogan doing a macho impression aha
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


watch Zpsychos speech now


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

fpalm fpalm fpalm HOGAN fpalm fpalm fpalm

This is so awkward.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Hogan still talking about slamming the 5 thousand pound Andre The Giant :lol


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> fpalm Oh God, I forgot Hogan was inducting him. Oh, boy............it would be hilarious if Hogan just buried him.
> 
> 
> Anyone know why Lanny isn't doing it?


Lanny is probably accepting on Randy's behalf


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

I really think Steamboat should be doing this! fpalm


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Hogan fpalm


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

whatever we were doing = coke


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I've tried not to cry throughout this thing, but if Hogan continues with the Savage impressions I'm gonna burst.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> I really think Steamboat should be doing this! fpalm


Agreed.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

Why is he making it about himself so much?


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

Is Hogan getting paid every time he says intense cuz its been like 100 times


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

Hogan sucking so much like there was a gun pointed at him


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

I don't mind Hogan and all, but dude, put your ego aside dude. Seriously, why is he mentioning himself so much.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

SavageMania


----------



## Klorel (Jun 15, 2013)

kokepepsi said:


> Is Hogan getting paid every time he says intense cuz its been like 100 times


New drinking game! Take a drink every time Hogans says intense.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

"Oh brother, my career has been great brother. I had a lot of huge moments brother. Oh wait, this is about Randy..... Well, Hulkamania brother, it was huge brother!"


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

This almost seems like a hogan thank you speech, and he's just thanking macho man heaps 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> I was also speaking on Bryan getting YES chants and Jericho getting angry at fans not respecting the legends.
> 
> Poor Reigns. As I said before it's not all his fault. The breaking of kayfabe tonight may not make it easier tomorrow.
> 
> It FICTIONAL for LESNAR LOSING TO REIGNS LOL.


Fuck it. Wrestlers are being left out of hall of fame speeches for Roman's sake. Fuck that.

I am firmly behind Lesnar(kayfabe) beating Roman. And I'm firmly behind this push for Roman(nonkayfabe) blowing up in WWE's face as a colossal failure.


----------



## teawrecks (Oct 24, 2011)

If I have to hear the "better performer" line from Hogan....lol

We get it, Hogan, Macho Man pulled great matches out of guys.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Good friend ? :facepalm


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)




----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Me me me. Let's talk about Randys other accomplishments


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

The Genius himself!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Have the cameras panned on Stephanie since Macho Induction?


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

How many times did Lanny Poffo say he wouldn't do this?


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Lanny should have inducted him


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

I would have marked if Lanny came out in a robe with his scroll.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love that he's doing a poem in honor of Randy.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Is he gonna rap?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

The ego on this guy.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Feels are setting in.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

did he really have to plug that $9.99 , it took away from the whole speech. :vince$


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:eva2 *"I thought Lanny Poffo was already inducted earlier by Bruno Samaritan!"*


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Plug!


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

aaaaaaw shit


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

THINK OF BASEBALL GUYS WE CAN GET THRU THIS! :gameover


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Lol


----------



## AustinRockHulk (Dec 22, 2013)

Kinda weird seeing The Genius without his beard.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Mr. T reference!


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Lannys voice kinda creep anyone else out?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

:lol @ that Mr. T burn.


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

:heyman6


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Kinda weird seeing The Genius without his beard.


Yeah, feels like its a whole new person, doesn't it?


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

AustinRockHulk said:


> Kinda weird seeing The Genius without his beard.


It is. Never noticed how much he and Randy lookalike. It's in the eyes.


----------



## eldoon (Oct 18, 2012)

It’s called the Special Olympics,
There’s something about that name,
It’s taking people off the bench
And putting them back in the game.

No one should ever be denied
The chance to grab the centerstage
Or share an honest open smile
With other boys and girls their age.

For personal satisfaction
Or just having a little fun,
The spirit of competition
Is the birthright of everyone.

It’s a very special moment
When they pass that torch and run.
In the words of Charles Dickens:
“God bless us everyone!”


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

none of this rhymes


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Savage was legit.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

Matthew 25:40


*opening up bible*


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

:eva2 'The Nacho Man provided free food for special Olympics and thats why I respect him.'


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised if Arnold goes last. Hunter loves the main event.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Something ironic about a man called "the genius" quoting the bible.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

gamegenie said:


> Matthew 25:40
> 
> 
> *opening up bible*


https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+25:40

its legit


----------



## SHEP! (Jan 18, 2015)

I could listen to Lanny Poffo talk all day, his voice is so calm and commanding at the same time, I hope some of the wrestlers in the crowd are taking notes.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Madusa, the Bushwackers and Lanny have had the best speeches tonight. So far. Kevin Nash isn't gonna disappoint.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I would've killed to see a Macho Man hologram.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Time for the Terminator


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

What a waste of time here. Nobody cares about Arnold tonight.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

who is inducting Nash?


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

O god..... the terminator is next


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> :eva2 'The Nacho Man provided free food for special Olympics and thats why I respect him.'


:lmao


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> who is inducting Nash?


Foley.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Ah, Stallone was better!


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

ITS TIME TO GET TO DA CHOPPA!


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

I'll be back, need to take a dump.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Something ironic about a man called "the genius" quoting the bible.


the fuck?

some of the greatest scientists this world has ever seen..Galileo, Isaac Newton etc were Christians.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Holy shit! It's the El Rey network voice over guy! I never realized!


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Lanny's speech was probably the best. I'm a sucker for poetry.*


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

I gotta be honest... I'm so damn disgusted with Vince not giving Savage this honor 10 years ago.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Undertakerowns said:


> who is inducting Nash?


HBK I think, HHH is inducting Arnold.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Unforgettable smackdown moment ? what a joke!


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> I was also speaking on Bryan getting YES chants and Jericho getting angry at fans not respecting the legends.
> 
> Poor Reigns. As I said before it's not all his fault. The breaking of kayfabe tonight may not make it easier tomorrow.
> 
> It FICTIONAL for LESNAR LOSING TO REIGNS LOL.


If WWE won't respect Scotty Too Hotty and Grandmaster Sexay by having Rikishi acknowledge they are just as big a reason for him being up there as his samoan family members, they have no right to expect any respect from fans.

That was some bullshit.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

King of Kings


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

:eva2 'Arnold Scherzinger is a great singer. I really love his band The Pussycat Dolls'


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

yes yes yes HHH is here bow down peeps bow down


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

oleanderson89 said:


> Unforgettable smackdown moment ? what a joke!


This ^ :lmao


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

I don't get why trips gets so much hate, I actually like his role he has right now 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

TRIPS :trips5

:bow :bow :bow :bow :bow


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Just for that smart comment, King is gonna get the shovel mid speech


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

So is The Rock filming, which is why The Rock isn't inducting Arnold?


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Fuck it. Wrestlers are being left out of hall of fame speeches for Roman's sake. Fuck that.
> 
> I am firmly behind Lesnar(kayfabe) beating Roman. And I'm firmly behind this push for Roman(nonkayfabe) blowing up in WWE's face as a colossal failure.


WWE's kayfabe breaking (how the documentaries expose things) is coming back to bite them in the ass. Fans know better and the company is getting angry. Another company was as strong would blow them out right now.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

gamegenie said:


> So is The Rock filming, which is why The Rock isn't inducting Arnold?


Rock is hosting SNL tonight.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

rock is about to host saturday night live in like 10 mintues actually


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Triple H is awesome.


----------



## drinklime (Feb 1, 2009)

HHH is gayer for Arnold than Zbysko is for Sammartino


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> WWE's kayfabe breaking (how the documentaries expose things) is coming back to bite them in the ass. Fans know better and the company is getting angry. Another company was as strong would blow them out right now.


Aye, only reason WWE's still kicking is because there's no competitor quite at the same level. WWE is WCW 3.0(TNA being 2.0).


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

The night should be Randy's and as a wrestling fan this has been a long time coming, however the whole Connor/Warrior award stole my heart.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:yes "GET TO THE CHOPPER!"


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Bret is no selling Triple H's B.S. speech :lmao


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

So Hall of Fame will be longer than Mania itself?


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*:hunter, the KING of the 20 minute promo will fit right in.*


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

oleanderson89 said:


> Bret is no selling Triple H's B.S. speech :lmao


Bret says 4/10.


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Has the Connor the crusher segment been on yet if so I'll have to watch it later and grab some tissues because shits gonna get teary


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> If WWE won't respect Scotty Too Hotty and Grandmaster Sexay by having Rikishi acknowledge they are just as big a reason for him being up there as his samoan family members, they have no right to expect any respect from fans.
> 
> That was some bullshit.


I agree. You can't expect fans to take this seriously and then get mad when they just take it as entertainment.

Arnold is going after Macho? Really?

Now HHH making hypothetical situations to explain away the obvious truth why he is in the HOF 
:hunter They can't even give a real reason why he is being inducted. At least with Trump they had the excuse of WM events.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Healthy lifestyle?

By paving the way for using steroids to become famous?


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ooh boos


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

HHH stop drinking that kool aid bro


----------



## Y2-Jerk (Aug 18, 2011)

Booing California stay classy Hall of Fame


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> So Hall of Fame will be longer than Mania itself?


At this rate Mania will be 3 days long.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

There he is.


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

Diamondando112 said:


> Has the Connor the crusher segment been on yet if so I'll have to watch it later and grab some tissues because shits gonna get teary
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Arnold is on now, and just Nash is left.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

It's not a tumor :lol


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

He BETTER say "put that cookie down, NOW!"


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

:eva2 'I call him Arnold Swartza-n word because I'm not racist.'


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Better get a "Dylan, you son of a bitch" or he gets boo'ed


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Diamondando112 said:


> Has the Connor the crusher segment been on yet if so I'll have to watch it later and grab some tissues because shits gonna get teary
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


Yep, Daniel Bryan was a class act though.


----------



## DanielBlitzkrieg (Jul 10, 2014)

The Governator didn't get cheered enough. What a disgrace!


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> Aye, only reason WWE's still kicking is because there's no competitor quite at the same level. WWE is WCW 3.0(TNA being 2.0).


Yeah, I wonder if tomorrow will be Starrcade 97 lol. The main event has the making for pure booking hell.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

The_Great_One21 said:


> :eva2 'I call him Arnold Swartza-n word because I'm not racist.'


:lmao


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> I agree. You can't expect fans to take this seriously and then get mad when they just take it as entertainment.
> 
> Arnold is going after Macho? Really?
> 
> ...


I don't know why people still give this company money.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:vince7 "Arnold said pro-wrestlimg dammit"


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Fuck it. I'm watching the cricket world cup final now.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> the fuck?
> 
> some of the greatest scientists this world has ever seen..Galileo, Isaac Newton etc were Christians.


Galileo was persecuted by the church and lived under house arrest due to his science going against the nonsense the church believed to be true during the time in which he lived.

Good luck finding many scientists that exist today that are Christian. There is a reason you had to go back 300+ years to find anyone to mention in your argument.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

I thought for sure he was going to say the head judge was Vince, but on second thought I imagine he was watching through a peep hole some where


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Yay! The WWE has FINALLY officially inducted STEROIDS into the Hall of Fame!!

Yes, we all know how many wrestlers were inspired by Arnold Schwarzenegger, and how they followed in his footsteps.

Anabolic Steroids have received their long overdue day of recognition.


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

well time to check on The Rock on SNL


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

WWE-TNA-Fan said:


> Healthy lifestyle?
> 
> By paving the way for using steroids to become famous?


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

I like this speech.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Bruno sounding gay tonight. First Larry and then loving Arnold's body.


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

promoter2003 said:


> Yeah, I wonder if tomorrow will be Starrcade 97 lol. The main event has the making for pure booking hell.


I wish the thousands in attendance could all sneak in some toilet paper rolls for throwing purposes.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Arcturus said:


> :vince7 "Arnold said pro-wrestlimg dammit"


Rikishi said it first dammit


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow, gotta say, pretty incredible that Arnold has been influenced by wrestling so many times in life in minor ways (compared to other HoFers like Trump and Drew Carrey lol)


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Lheurch said:


> Galileo was persecuted by the church and lived under house arrest due to his science going against the nonsense the church believed to be true during the time in which he lived.
> 
> Good luck finding many scientists that exist today that are Christian. There is a reason you had to go back 300+ years to find anyone to mention in your argument.



Eben Alexander (born 1953): American, Harvard-educated neurosurgeon best known for his book, "Proof of Heaven", in which he describes his 2008 near death experience.[279] In a recent interview, Dr Alexander said: "It's time for brain science, mind science, physics, cosmology, to move from kindergarten up into first grade and realize we will never truly understand consciousness with that simplistic materialist mindset."[280]
Werner Arber (born 1929): Werner Arber is a Swiss microbiologist and geneticist. Along with American researchers Hamilton Smith and Daniel Nathans, Werner Arber shared the 1978 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine for the discovery of restriction endonucleases. In 2011, Pope Benedict XVI appointed Arber as President of the Pontifical Academy—the first Protestant to hold that position.[281]
Robert T. Bakker (born 1945): Paleontologist who was a figure in the "dinosaur Renaissance" and known for the theory some dinosaurs were Warm-blooded. He is also a Pentecostal preacher who advocates theistic evolution and has written on religion.[282][283]
R. J. Berry (born 1934): He is a former president of both the Linnean Society of London and the Christians in Science group. He also wrote God and the Biologist: Personal Exploration of Science and Faith (Apollos 1996) ISBN 0-85111-446-6 H taught at University College London for over 20 years.[284][285]
Derek Burke (born 1930): British academic and molecular biologist. Formerly a vice-chancellor of the University of East Anglia, Professor Burke has been a specialist advisor to the House of Commons Select Committee on Science and Technology since 1985.
Ben Carson (born 1951): American neurosurgeon. He is credited with being the first surgeon to successfully separate conjoined twins joined at the head. Carson has stated, "I don’t believe in evolution .... I simply don’t have enough faith to believe that something as complex as our ability to rationalize, think, and plan, and have a moral sense of what’s right and wrong, just appeared.”[this quote needs a citation]
Alasdair Coles: Lecturer in neuroimmunology at Cambridge University and an honorary consultant neurologist to Addenbrooke’s and Hinchingbrooke Hospitals. He is involved in research into new treatments for multiple sclerosis. His amateur research interest, in the neurological basis for religious experience, came from managing a small cohort of patients with spiritual experiences due to temporal lobe epilepsy and he has given lectures on this subject at several universities. Coles was ordained in the Church of England in 2008 and is now a curate at St Andrews Church, Cambridge, alongside his medical and scientific work.[286]
Francis Collins (born 1950): He is the current director of the National Institutes of Health and former director of the US National Human Genome Research Institute. He has also written on religious matters in articles and the book The Language of God: A Scientist Presents Evidence for Belief.[287][288]
Darrel R. Falk (born 1946): Darrel Falk is an American biologist and the former president of the BioLogos Foundation.[289]
Charles Foster (born 1962): Charles Foster is a science writer on natural history, evolutionary biology, and theology. A Fellow of Green Templeton College, Oxford, the Royal Geographical Society, and the Linnean Society of London,[290] Foster has advocated theistic evolution in his book, The Selfless Gene (2009).[291]
John Gurdon (born 1933): Sir John Bertrand Gurdon is a British developmental biologist. In 2012, he and Shinya Yamanaka were awarded the Nobel Prize for Physiology or Medicine for the discovery that mature cells can be converted to stem cells. In an interview with EWTN.com on the subject of working with the Vatican in dialogue, he says "I'm not a Roman Catholic. I'm a Christian, of the Church of England...I've never seen the Vatican before, so that's a new experience, and I'm grateful for it."[292]
Brian Heap (born 1935): Biologist who was Master of St Edmund's College, University of Cambridge and was a founding member of the International Society for Science and Religion.[293][294]
William B. Hurlbut: William Hurlbut is a physician and Consulting Professor at the Stanford Neuroscience Institute, Stanford University Medical Center. In addition to teaching at Stanford, Hurlbut served for eight years on the President's Council on Bioethics and is nationally known for his advocacy of Altered Nuclear Transfer (ANT).[295]
Brian Kobilka (born 1955): He is an American Nobel Prize winner of Chemistry in 2012, and is professor in the departments of Molecular and Cellular Physiology at Stanford University School of Medicine. Kobilka attends the Catholic Community at Stanford, California.[296]
Denis Lamoureux (born 1954): Denis Lamoureux is an evolutionary creationist and holds a professorial chair of science and religion at St. Joseph's College at the University of Alberta, Canada—the first of its kind in Canada, and with Phillip E. Johnson, Lamoureux co-authored Darwinism Defeated? The Johnson-Lamoureux Debate on Biological Origins (1999). Lamoureux has also written Evolutionary Creation: A Christian Approach to Evolution (2008).[297]
Noella Marcellino (born 1951): American Benedictine nun with a degree in microbiology. Her field of interests include fungi and the effects of decay and putrefaction.[298]
Alister McGrath (born 1953): Prolific Anglican theologian who has written on the relationship between science and theology in A Scientific Theology. McGrath holds two doctorates from the University of Oxford, a DPhil in Molecular Biophysics and a Doctor of Divinity in Theology. He has responded to the new atheists in several books, i.e. The Dawkins Delusion?. As of early 2014, McGrath will be the New Andreas Idreos Professor of Science and Religion at Oxford.[299]
Kenneth R. Miller (born 1948): Biology professor at Brown University who wrote Finding Darwin's God ISBN 0-06-093049-7.[300]
Simon C. Morris (born 1951): British paleontologist who made his reputation through study of the Burgess Shale fossils. He was the co-winner of a Charles Doolittle Walcott Medal and also won a Lyell Medal. He is active in the Faraday Institute for study of science and religion and is also noted on discussions concerning the idea of theistic evolution.[301][302][303]
William Newsome (born 1952): Bill Newsome is a neuroscientist at Stanford University. A member of the National Academy of Sciences, Newsome is the co-chair of the BRAIN Initiative, "a rapid planning effort for a ten-year assault on how the brain works."[304] Newsome is also a Christian and has written about his faith: "When I discuss religion with my fellow scientists...I realize I am an oddity — a serious Christian and a respected scientist."[305]
Martin Nowak (born 1965): Evolutionary biologist and mathematician best known for evolutionary dynamics. He teaches at Harvard University, which is pictured in an old drawing.[306]
Ghillean Prance (born 1937): Noted botanist involved in the Eden Project. He is also the current President of Christians in Science.[307]
Joan Roughgarden (born 1946): An evolutionary biologist who has taught at Stanford University since 1972. She wrote the book Evolution and Christian Faith: Reflections of an Evolutionary Biologist.[308]
Mary Higby Schweitzer: paleontologist at North Carolina State University who believes strongly in the synergy of the Christian faith and the truth of empirical science.[309][310]

Chemistry

Gerhard Ertl (born 1936): He is a 2007 Nobel Prize winner in Chemistry. He has said in an interview that "I believe in God. (...) I am a Christian and I try to live as a Christian (...) I read the Bible very often and I try to understand it."[311]
Henry F. Schaefer, III (born 1944): He wrote Science and Christianity: Conflict or Coherence? ISBN 0-9742975-0-X and is a signatory of A Scientific Dissent From Darwinism. He was awarded the American Chemical Society Award in Pure Chemistry in 1979.[312]
Brian Kobilka (born 1955): He is an American Nobel Prize winner of Chemistry in 2012, and is professor in the departments of Molecular and Cellular Physiology at Stanford University School of Medicine. Kobilka attends the Catholic Community at Stanford, Calif.[296]

Physics and Astronomy

Peter Bussey: British particle physicist and Emeritus Professor of Physics at the University of Glasgow. Educated at Cambridge University (MA, PhD, ScD), Doctor Bussey is involved in the search for the Higgs boson, and works at major international particle accelerators such as the Large Hadron Collider at CERN, DESY in Hamburg. He has given many lectures about issues concerning Christian faith and cosmology.
Antony Hewish (born 1924): Antony Hewish is a British Radio Astronomer who won the Nobel Prize for Physics in 1974 (together with Martin Ryle) for his work on the development of radio aperture synthesis and its role in the discovery of pulsars. He was also awarded the Eddington Medal of the Royal Astronomical Society in 1969. Hewish is a Christian.[313] Hewish also wrote in his introduction to John Polkinghorne's 2009 Questions of Truth, "The ghostly presence of virtual particles defies rational common sense and is non-intuitive for those unacquainted with physics. Religious belief in God, and Christian belief ... may seem strange to common-sense thinking. But when the most elementary physical things behave in this way, we should be prepared to accept that the deepest aspects of our existence go beyond our common-sense understanding."[314]
Walter Thirring (born 1927): Austrian physicist after whom the Thirring model in quantum field theory is named. He is the son of the physicist Hans Thirring, co-discoverer of the Lense-Thirring frame dragging effect in general relativity. He also wrote Cosmic Impressions: Traces of God in the Laws of Nature.[315]
Antonino Zichichi (born 1929): Italian nuclear physicist and former President of the Istituto Nazionale di Fisica Nucleare. He has worked with the Vatican on relations between the Church and Science.[316][317]
George Coyne (born 1933): Jesuit astronomer and former director of the Vatican Observatory.
Guy Consolmagno (born 1952): American Jesuit astronomer who works at the Vatican Observatory.
John Polkinghorne (born 1930): British particle physicist and Anglican priest who wrote Science and the Trinity (2004) ISBN 0-300-10445-6. Winner of the 2002 Templeton Prize.[318]
Owen Gingerich (born 1930): Mennonite astronomer who went to Goshen College and Harvard. Mr. Gingerich has written about people of faith in science history.[319][320]
Russell Stannard (born 1931): British particle physicist who has written several books on the relationship between religion and science, such as Science and the Renewal of Belief, Grounds for Reasonable Belief and Doing Away With God?.[321]
Michał Heller (born 1936): He is a Catholic priest, a member of the Pontifical Academy of Theology, a founding member of the International Society for Science and Religion. He also is a mathematical physicist who has written articles on relativistic physics and Noncommutative geometry. His cross-disciplinary book Creative Tension: Essays on Science and Religion came out in 2003. For this work he won a Templeton Prize. [note 9][322]
Robert Griffiths (born 1937): A noted American physicist at Carnegie Mellon University. He has written on matters of science and religion.[323]
George Francis Rayner Ellis (born 1939): Professor of Complex Systems in the Department of Mathematics and Applied Mathematics at the University of Cape Town in South Africa. He co-authored The Large Scale Structure of Space-Time with University of Cambridge physicist Stephen Hawking, published in 1973, and is considered one of the world's leading theorists in cosmology. He is an active Quaker and in 2004 he won the Templeton Prize.
Joseph H. Taylor, Jr. (born 1941): American astrophysicist and Nobel Prize in Physics laureate for his discovery with Russell Alan Hulse of a "new type of pulsar, a discovery that has opened up new possibilities for the study of gravitation."[324]
Colin Humphreys (born 1941): He is a British physicist. He is the former Goldsmiths’ Professor of Materials Science and a current Director of Research at Cambridge University, Professor of Experimental Physics at the Royal Institution in London and a Fellow of Selwyn College, Cambridge. Humphreys also "studies the Bible when not pursuing his day-job as a materials scientist."[325]
Christopher Isham (born 1944): Theoretical physicist who developed HPO formalism. He teaches at Imperial College London. In addition to being a physicist, he is a philosopher and theologian.[326][327]
Frank J. Tipler (born 1947): Frank Tipler is a mathematical physicist and cosmologist, holding a joint appointment in the Departments of Mathematics and Physics at Tulane University. Tipler has authored books and papers on the Omega Point, which he claims is a mechanism for the resurrection of the dead. His theological and scientific theorizing are not without controversy, but he has some supporters; for instance, Christian theologian Wolfhart Pannenberg has defended his theology,[328] and physicist David Deutsch has incorporated Tipler's idea of an Omega Point.[329]
J. Richard Gott (born 1947): Gott is a professor of astrophysical sciences at Princeton University. He is known for developing and advocating two cosmological theories with the flavor of science fiction: Time travel and the Doomsday argument. When asked of his religious views in relation to his science, Gott responded that "I’m a Presbyterian. I believe in God; I always thought that was the humble position to take. I like what Einstein said: “God is subtle but not malicious.” I think if you want to know how the universe started, that’s a legitimate question for physics. But if you want to know why it’s here, then you may have to know—to borrow Stephen Hawking’s phrase—the mind of God."[330]
William Daniel Phillips (born 1948): 1997 Nobel laureate in Physics (1997) who is a founding member of The International Society for Science and Religion.[331]
John D. Barrow (born 1952): English cosmologist who did notable writing on the implications of the Anthropic principle. He is a United Reformed Church member and Christian deist. He won the Templeton Prize in 2006. He once held the position of Gresham Professor of Astronomy.[332][333]
John Hartnett (born 1952): Australian Young Earth Creationist who has a PhD and whose research interests include ultra low-noise radar and ultra high stability cryogenic microwave oscillators.[334][335][336]
Stephen Barr (born 1953): Physicist who worked at Brookhaven National Laboratory and contributed papers to Physical Review as well as Physics Today. He also is a Catholic who writes for First Things and wrote Modern Physics and Ancient Faith. He teaches at the University of Delaware.[337]
Karl W. Giberson (born 1957): Canadian physicist and evangelical, who has published several books on the relationship between science and religion, such as The Language of Science and Faith: Straight Answers to Genuine Questions and Saving Darwin: How to be a Christian and Believe in Evolution.
Stephen Meyers (1958–): Physicist and earth science. Meyers wrote Signature in the Cell and Darwin's Doubt. Worked as a geophysicist for the Atlantic Richfield Company. Meyer earned his Ph.D. in history and philosophy of science in 1991. Director of the Center for Science and Culture at the Discovery Institute and Vice President and Senior Fellow at the DI.[338]
Andrew Pinsent (born 1966): Fr. Andrew Pinsent, a Catholic priest, is the Research Director of the Ian Ramsey Centre for Science and Religion at Oxford University.[339] He is also a particle physicist, whose previous work contributed to the DELPHI experiment at CERN.[340]
Juan Maldacena (born 1968): Argentine theoretical physicist and string theorist, best known for the most reliable realization of the holographic principle - the AdS/CFT correspondence.[341]
Jennifer Wiseman: She is Chief of the Laboratory for Exoplanets and Stellar Astrophysics at NASA Goddard Space Flight Center. An aerial of the Center is shown. In addition she is a co-discoverer of 114P/Wiseman-Skiff. In religion is a Fellow of the American Scientific Affiliation and on June 16, 2010 became the new director for the American Association for the Advancement of Science's Dialogue on Science, Ethics, and Religion.[342]
Pamela Gay (born 1973): An American astronomer, educator and writer, best known for her work in astronomical podcasting. Doctor Gay received her PhD from the University of Texas, Austin, in 2002.
Ard Louis: A reader in Theoretical Physics at the University of Oxford. Prior to his post at Oxford he taught Theoretical Chemistry at Cambridge University where he was also director of studies in Natural Sciences at Hughes Hall. He has written for The BioLogos Forum.[343]
Don Page (born ????): Canadian theoretical physicist and practicing Evangelical Christian, Dr. Page is known for having published several journal articles with Stephen Hawking.[344]
Gerald B. Cleaver (born ????): Professor in the Department of Physics at Baylor University and head of the Early Universe Cosmology and Strings (EUCOS) division of Baylor's Center for Astrophysics, Space Physics & Engineering Research (CASPER). His research specialty is string phenomenology and string model building.[345]
Manuel García Doncel, born in 1930, Spanish Jesuit physicist, formerly Professor of Physics at Universidad de Barcelona.
Ian H. Hutchinson (born ????): Professor of nuclear science and engineering at the Massachusetts Institute of Technology. His primary research interest is plasma physics and its practical applications. He and his MIT team designed, built and operate the Alcator C-Mod tokamak, an international experimental facility whose magnetically confined plasmas are prototypical of a future fusion reactor.[346] He has spoken with the American Scientific Affiliation on the intersections of Christianity and science,[347] and with The Veritas Forum as well.[348]


----------



## Barry Horowitz (Oct 31, 2013)

Lheurch said:


> Galileo was persecuted by the church


"The Church" wasn't Christian- it was Catholic. What's the difference? Christians follow the Bible, Catholics spent several centuries trying to make sure no one could ever read it, and the past few centuries carrying it as a lucky charm but rarely opening it.


----------



## The_Great_One21 (Feb 22, 2012)

:eva2 'I can't wait for Kevin Splash to be introducted. I loved him in the NUUO.'


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

LPPrince said:


> I wish the thousands in attendance could all sneak in some toilet paper rolls for throwing purposes.


They would take it away. Ask fans who brought in Roman sucks signs lol.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Arnold going against WWE and praises fans. You're not suppose to do that, fans hate their lives and don't know the business! :trips :vince5 :reigns


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:nash


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Good speech Arnold.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

YEAH BABY BIG SEXY OZ IS BACK


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nash :mark:


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

The_Great_One21 said:


> :eva2 'I can't wait for Kevin Splash to be introducted. I loved him in the NUUO.'


Not funny.


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Look at the adjective: Inducted :nash


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Really looking forward to this speech!


----------



## southrnbygrace (Jun 14, 2014)

I've enjoyed most of the HOF tonight. Some of the inductees have rambled a bit in their speeches, but it's their night and I won't blame them for that. That said, I find it hilarious that Alundra Blaze made Heyman cry. Kinda made my night.


----------



## The_It_Factor (Aug 14, 2012)

I started watching late. Man that Connor segment was moving.

But I don't know what's more annoying... Listening to john lauranitis or listening to the drunk idiots yelling during his speech.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Watch and learn Roman.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Ah, that NWO theme, brings peace to my mind.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Nash :nash


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

oleanderson89 said:


> HHH stop drinking that kool aid bro


This is HHH's way of giving back a favor for getting into his athlete hall of fame LOL.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

:eva2 *"WTF Kevin Nash?....thought he was dead LOL"*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:hbk2


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

HBK in the house!


----------



## Nicky Midss (Apr 29, 2014)

i hate how cole says his W's


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

HBK! :mark:


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Yeah baby! HBK!


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

And last but not least, famous for a failed title run and the quad strength of an infant, yet redeemed himself with NWO and delivers the best powerbomb ever... Kevin Nash!


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

Holy shit. Shawn Michaels is not wearing a hat for a change.


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

HBK :yes


----------



## Insomnia (Aug 13, 2014)

HBK! :mark:


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

The Headliner and Showstopper: HBK! :mark:


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Arcturus said:


> :eva2 *"WTF Kevin Nash?....thought he was dead LOL"*


:lmao Best one yet! Eva Marie = Punk's sister?


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Always good to see the GOAT 
The showstopper 
Mr wrestlemania
The heart break kid
Shawn Michaels!


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Arcturus said:


> (born 1953): American, Harvard-educated neurosurgeon best known for his book, "Proof of Heaven", in which he describes his 2008 near death experience.[279] In a recent interview, Dr Alexander said: "It's time for brain science, mind science, physics, cosmology, to move from kindergarten up into first grade and realize we will never truly understand consciousness with that simplistic materialist mindset."[280]
> Werner Arber (born 1929): Werner Arber is a Swiss microbiologist and geneticist. Along with American researchers Hamilton Smith and Daniel Nathans, Werner Arber shared the 1978 Nobel Prize in Physiology or Medicine for the discovery of restriction endonucleases. In 2011, Pope Benedict XVI appointed Arber as President of the Pontifical Academy—the first Protestant to hold that position.[281]
> Robert T. Bakker (born 1945): Paleontologist who was a figure in the "dinosaur Renaissance" and known for the theory some dinosaurs were Warm-blooded. He is also a Pentecostal preacher who advocates theistic evolution and has written on religion.[282][283]
> R. J. Berry (born 1934): He is a former president of both the Linnean Society of London and the Christians in Science group. He also wrote God and the Biologist: Personal Exploration of Science and Faith (Apollos 1996) ISBN 0-85111-446-6 H taught at University College London for over 20 years.[284][285]
> ...


Obviously you have your talking points ready to cut and paste without doing any original thought for yourself. All I needed was to read the first person, Eben Alexander, who is a surgeon but not a scientist. As Lawrence Krauss said "hallucinations are real to those people that experience them."


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Shawn shitting on the 'Sports Entertainment' crap :mark:


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

That's why he's THE GOAT.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Pro wrestler to pro wrestler baybay! :hbk2


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

THE GOAT.

:mark:

:hbk1


----------



## markdeez33 (Jan 30, 2012)

Lanny Poffo was amazing! 

No one has come close, yet. 

Let's hope Nash lives up to the hype! 

So far, this HOF has kind of sucked. Larry Z was downright terrible


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

HBK telling it like it is 

Eat this Vinnie Mac


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

I love Shawn so much. :lol

You better bring up Vinny Vegas and make sure Vince is mad at you by the end of the night.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Barry Horowitz said:


> "The Church" wasn't Christian- it was Catholic. What's the difference? Christians follow the Bible, Catholics spent several centuries trying to make sure no one could ever read it, and the past few centuries carrying it as a lucky charm but rarely opening it.


Christians have always been interested in preventing people from being literate. The only reason there are Christians who are not Catholic is because Henry VIII wanted to have a younger woman.


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

Stick it to Vince HBK. It is pro wrestling. They have all said it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

oleanderson89 said:


> HBK telling it like it is
> 
> Eat this Vinnie Mac


:hbk2 gladly. :vince5


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Every story should be prefaced with "while snorting coke".
:hbk1


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Love how HBK plays up the old man gimmick.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

OMG Shawn you awesome!


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Midnight Rocker said:


> :hbk2 gladly. :vince5


:lmao


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Pretty sure Vince had a flashback to all of those times HBK pissed him off in the 90's when Shawn just said that. His blood must be boiling.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lol KAYFABE = DEAD


----------



## WrestlingOracle (Jul 6, 2013)

Always liked Nash's sense of humor. Wonder if we are gonna get the Nash/Taker strip club story or if he will refer to Waltman as "the always late guy we wanted to strangle until at the final minute he saved the day with the beer. Then he was the hero!", or hell, maybe a rendition of sweet low sweet chariot ala TNA


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Vince's obsessions with big men.

HBK is such a GOAT the way he's telling this story. :lol


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

Cut to Reigns.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Haha! Shawn gives 0 fucks! 


"Damn it Shawn"


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

More men loving other men!?

This Hall of Fame has been so gay :|


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

:lol awesome


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Now flash that damn camera on Roman NOW.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

lmao


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

lol HBK is killing it


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Shawn has no fucks to give. :lol


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐ (Apr 21, 2014)

*Shawn Michaels has already made this my favorite part of the show :lol. Can't wait until Nash gets the mic.*


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao Absolutely zero fucks to give


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

HBK's "Give no fucks" attitude is awesome.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Whoever panned to Big Show right after the "guaranteed contract" comment is the GOAT


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

taking the piss again :lol


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Brokeback Titantowers


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

you can see HBK is tired of the whole biz


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

That blank stare by Henry.


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Brock and Nash would get along.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Guaranteed contract!!!


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

DanTheMan07 said:


> Whoever panned to Big Show right after the "guaranteed contract" comment is the GOAT


Iron clad baby. iron clad.


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

HBK is putting Kevin over for the guaranteed contracts. And that Nash wanted to make money and to treat this business like a business. :lol

Shawn is GOATing! :mark:


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

Mark Henry is totally gonna run on stage and kick Nash's knee


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

oleanderson89 said:


> Guaranteed contract!!!


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

IT'S TIME SLUTS


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

Panning to Cena when he mentioned "Lifetime merchandise checks"


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

Good to see someone being completely honest, HBK of all people!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

This googly eyed motherfucker :lmao
He's the best.


----------



## DanTheMan07 (Sep 27, 2010)

Kevin Nash just tore his quad


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Kevin Nash? I thought he went in as Diesel?


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

"Pipe down" :lmao


----------



## Con27 (Apr 12, 2013)

Just awesome from HBK


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

HBK Translated: Nash doesn't give a fuck about wrestling and just wants money.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Shawn is the man!!


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

God damn, I love these guys. Kliq 4 ever.


----------



## MR-Bolainas (Dec 30, 2014)

NWO


----------



## Loose Reality (Sep 11, 2014)

This is how DX started. HBK giving no shits what the boss wanted. 

Did that not lead to a change in the process? Was it successful, VKM?


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Click! Click! Click!


----------



## Deadman's Hand (Mar 16, 2013)

*That was an awesome speech by Shawn! :lol*


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

Shawn michaels is definitely the Michael Jordan of pro wrestling.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Nash immediately power bombing kayfabe. Just following suit!


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Nash is about to preach up in this bitch.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:lmao


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Great speech already!


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

:nash


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> HBK Translated: Nash doesn't give a fuck about wrestling and just wants money.


Confirmed by Nash!


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

His no fucks to give voice will always be everything to me.


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Nash is so cool


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"I've arranged 23 of my food trucks around the outside of the arena so if you guys get hungry, please stop by." - Kevin Nash


----------



## Markus123 (Mar 25, 2014)

:lol:lol


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Oz :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

Oz was the GOAT.




Ryan O'Reilly FTW


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Hall of Famer


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Shades of Reigns!


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

MrKennedy666 said:


> Nash is so cool


He really is. I love that he's talking about his other characters during his career. Great speech so far.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

"I absolutely did... It for the money." - Roman Reigns, 2030 Hall of Fame.


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

How can anyone hate Nash? He so laid back


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

Nash is so fucking real, man.

People would never touch their old flop characters in their HoF speeches, and here he is asking for pictures of Oz. :lmao


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

*I FUCKING LOVE YOU NASH. *


----------



## Cobalt (Oct 16, 2012)

I like Nash's character, he doesn't give a fuck. :lol


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

That cut to Reigns! :lol


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

What did those fans chant at Nash?


----------



## TyAbbotSucks (Dec 10, 2013)

What did they yell?


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

Rick Rude needs to be inducted into the HOF already.


----------



## WOX_69 (Apr 2, 2012)

I have a feeling this is relevant now. 6:00-8:10.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

KLIQ!!!

:mark:


----------



## Necramonium (Oct 26, 2011)

Dat NWO theme.


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Nash's face. :lol


----------



## Undertakerowns (Jan 3, 2012)

Alundra still had the speech of the night.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Hey! Is X-Pac, you know, the guy with Chyna did the porn movie, but it's completely ok that he is there.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

xpac closing HoF 2016 confirmed


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

X-Pac is forever the David Silver of the Kliq.


----------



## WWE-TNA-Fan (Feb 22, 2013)

Get Sting out there!


----------



## JoMoxRKO (Feb 8, 2011)

DA KLIQ


----------



## Diamondando112 (Feb 27, 2014)

Yay


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd really like to see a biopic done on The Kliq.


Start a damn Kickstarter if I have to.


----------



## quadsas (Apr 29, 2013)

I guess HBK is still a dick


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Man that was a long HOF i enjoyed it. I wish some people on here weren't so toxic other than that good HOF


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

Ends with the Kliq


----------



## gamegenie (Aug 14, 2011)

X-Pac Hall of Fame 2016


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Three down two to go but what about


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Who else caught HBK at the end saying "3 down, 2 to go". I thought that was pretty cool


----------



## King Gimp (Mar 31, 2012)

Undertakerowns said:


> Alundra still had the speech of the night.


Enjoyed Nash way more.


----------



## MEMS (Jun 18, 2013)

DGenerationMC said:


> I'd really like to see a biopic done on The Kliq.
> 
> 
> Start a damn Kickstarter if I have to.


Count me in


----------



## Empress (Jun 24, 2014)

ShowStopper said:


> KLIQ!!!
> 
> :mark:


I love how their friendship has endured. Great speech by Nash. 

And HBK was GOATing. I truly miss him being in the ring but it was awesome to see him again tonight.


----------



## Random Reigns (Apr 8, 2014)

Lol When in the hell are they gonna induct X-Pac? The real question is, are they?


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol When in the hell are they gonna induct X-Pac? The real question is, are they?


Probably, if The Kliq gets inducted as a whole.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol When in the hell are they gonna induct X-Pac? The real question is, are they?


Yeah I think it'll be next year along with Vader, Psycho Sid and possibly Luna Vachon.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Juggernaut Reigns said:


> Who else caught HBK at the end saying "3 down, 2 to go". I thought that was pretty cool


I don't get that reference.


----------



## Leather Rebel (Dec 27, 2013)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol When in the hell are they gonna induct X-Pac? The real question is, are they?


If they induct X-Pac, then they can say goodbye to the "no porn" rule.


----------



## hou713 (Aug 22, 2008)

Random Reigns said:


> Lol When in the hell are they gonna induct X-Pac? The real question is, are they?


I think him being in The Kliq pretty much guarantees him a spot eventually. They'll probably throw him in the year Triple H headlines.


----------



## Lok (Apr 8, 2008)

deathslayer said:


> I don't get that reference.



Kliq - 5 members.


----------



## HoHo (Sep 23, 2005)

One of the best for sure Madusa and the Bushwhackers were my two favorite speeches from the whole event.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Lok said:


> Kliq - 5 members.


Oh right I actually forgot Triple H isn't a HOFer yet...


----------



## LPPrince (Apr 9, 2013)

deathslayer said:


> I don't get that reference.


Kliq- Hall, Nash, HBK, Hunter, X-Pac

Hall, Nash, and HBK- Inducted into Hall of Fame

Hunter & X-Pac not inducted yet

3 down, 2 to go


----------



## FlashPhotographer (Mar 22, 2014)

HBK/Nash was easily the best part of the night. Shout-out to Blayze for a damn good speech as well.


----------



## DaSaintFan (Mar 26, 2015)

Empress said:


> Madusa, the Bushwackers and Lanny have had the best speeches tonight. So far. Kevin Nash isn't gonna disappoint.


I'd put Rikishi's as a solid speech in there as well.


----------



## Rasslor (Jan 2, 2014)

10/10 HOF because of Savage and the man below.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Probably, if The Kliq gets inducted as a whole.


Didn't Triple H say one of the reasons Chyna isn't in the hall of Fame because of the porn she has done. How are they going to induct X Pac when he has done porn too


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Bushwackers and Medusa were great, Poffo and Nash were good too. Conner segment went way way way too long, Larry tried to be too analytical even though it was a nice tribute to Bruno. Rikishi and Arnold shouldn't have even been there. Flair put over Fujinami in a very classy way, perfect.


----------



## 20083 (Mar 16, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> Oh right I actually forgot Triple H isn't a HOFer yet...


:lol Yeah, the King of Kings certainly gets treated like one :lol


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Ric Flair probably having a heart attack with Vince with all the NWO praise lol.

Bruno probably upset seeing all he built for kayfabe pretty much go up in smoke tonight. Zybysko pretty much gave a funeral speech for his generation and old school.

HHH inducting steroids.

What a night!!

Warrior's wife cutting a promo on Hogan brother!


----------



## AVX (May 25, 2014)

Triple H isn't there because he is still active. Plus the fact that he is part of the board, would be like Vince putting himself in the HOF.


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Who changed the title to THAT?! :HA


----------



## Dopeeey (Jan 20, 2014)

Wow! what a great hall of fame. Conner was awesome, and HBK is one of the coolest in 

WWE, i truly hope he is here for WrestleMania 32 :agree:


----------



## PrinceofPush (Jun 20, 2014)

Two things confirmed.

One, these events are ALWAYS better live.

And two, Roman is gonna get eaten ALIVE at Wrestlemania 31. It'll be even WORSE if he wins the title without turning heel at Raw.


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

MEMS said:


> Count me in


Who would you cast?

I guess Shia LaBeouf can be X-Pac :lmao


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

HHH won't be inducted i feel until they are really in need of a headliner. He will always be there


----------



## AngryConsumer (Jan 27, 2014)

Why this company can go fuck itself... having Arnold go AFTER Savage. 

That's a colossal, steaming pile of horseshit.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bruno sammartino can really speak well for a guy that old. Damn. 

Not sure why they blocked out "WWF" though. Thought they figured all that stuff out.


----------



## promoter2003 (Nov 1, 2012)

Loose Reality said:


> Stick it to Vince HBK. It is pro wrestling. They have all said it.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App





AngryConsumer said:


> Why this company can go fuck itself... having Arnold go AFTER Savage.
> 
> That's a colossal, steaming pile of horseshit.


I know I kind of didn't like Hogan's speech either for Macho. I understood it, but I just can't help thinking of how Macho would have accepted the speech.


----------



## JTB33b (Jun 26, 2007)

Was it just me or did Reigns look miserable? Like he would rather be anywhere else. Was he still upset at the boos?


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

I just got back from the SAP center. The Warrior Award dragged on so long. Thankfully the Japanese dude afterwards kept his speech short. And the restrooms were really crowded when his segment began


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

It was so sad seeing the stage completely empty as Lanny Poffo left. No confetti or anything. Such a great career amounts to so much less than what it should have been. But credit to Lanny for doing his best to fill the void.


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

Leon Knuckles said:


> Probably, if The Kliq gets inducted as a whole.


He'll get inducted as part of DX. I do not see the Kliq ever being inducted because it was a backstage faction. But DX'll be a fun one given technically that includes Chyna.. but i'm sure they'll find some way to not include her.. regardless of the fact the faction had heavy sexual overtones.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Madusa, Lanny Poffo, Shawn Michaels and The Bushwackers were the best part about the hall of fame.


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

Yes the Bushwackers was a fun part that really got the crowd back involved after that Warrior Award;


----------



## Bret Hart (Mar 16, 2013)

How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump @A-C-P @HHHbkDX @Allur @birthday_massacre @BtheVampireSlayer @Coach @Darkness is here @DesolationRow @Dr.Ian Malcolm @HollyWood Lou Skunt @IDONTSHIV @Reptar @Reptillian @Tyrion Lannister @The Ultimate New Black


----------



## sarnobat (Dec 12, 2009)

tailhook said:


> He'll get inducted as part of DX. I do not see the Kliq ever being inducted because it was a backstage faction.


Any kind of "internal logic/rules" will be violated to fit whatever WWE feels like doing. Remember when officials started running outside the ring when wrestlers brawled in the crowd instead of just counting them out for 10 seconds? Or Hornswoggle winning the Cruserweight title when he wasn't in the match?


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Nikki Bella said:


> How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump


Don't know, didn't watch any of it. :lol

Too busy watching college basketball.


----------



## iverson19 (Feb 18, 2005)

Medusa's speech was so great. 

Also, since we know that faction inductions are coming (DX, NWO), Medusa's speech a great reminder that the Dangerous Alliance would be just the best time. It'll never happen, but a 50 minute segment of Austin, Heyman, Medusa, Double A, Zybysko and Beautiful Bobby would be amazing


----------



## Vespertine (Feb 7, 2015)

Nash and Madusa are so god damn COOL, I wanna go drinking with them. Def the highlights of the night for me, and I can't believe she reduced Heyman to tears with her speech!! I've never seen him cry before


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Nikki Bella said:


> How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump @A-C-P @HHHbkDX @Allur @birthday_massacre @BtheVampireSlayer @Coach @Darkness is here @DesolationRow @Dr.Ian Malcolm @HollyWood Lou Skunt @IDONTSHIV @Reptar @Reptillian @Tyrion Lannister @The Ultimate New Black


*The whole thing was very entertaining but Larry was pretty too long though. I really loved Kevin Nash, Rikishi, Madusa's and last Randy Savages speeches. But the Conner one made me cry. *


----------



## The Regent Alien. (Jul 26, 2014)

How could you not cry. The warrior award idea is such a great idea.
Cant wait to see who gets in next year.


----------



## Joshi Judas (Jul 12, 2013)

Madusa was amazing :bow


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

The Regent Alien. said:


> How could you not cry. The warrior award idea is such a great idea.
> Cant wait to see who gets in next year.


I sincerely hope it's the guy he said he actually wanted to see get it. It was an amazing moment but someone needs to tell Steph "philanthropy" doesn't always have to happen outside of an organization. They need to honor more of the staff and crew as Warrior suggested.

I know this may sound contradictory to a post a made previously, but it's not. For this year, with the events surrounding Warrior and little Connor passing it was a good way to get at least something of a bit of meaning out of the losses. And now that its done, its time to get back to the actual wishes of the person who proposed it to start with and isn't here anymore to defend his idea.


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

Lots of old-school _class _on display this year. 
I never post this emoticon but 
:bow

This is what's going to die with the death of "pro wrestling". 
All these old school Legends that came up in an era where "Sports Entertainment" wasn't the norm. 

Guys who remember a world pre-Internet where you couldn't YouTube your way into celebrity. You had to actually earn it...and if you did, and your profession was an old-school pro wrestler, a crazed fan might even stab you! You had to have passion for the business to stay working under those conditions! 

Nothing but respect for this year's class.


----------



## BREEaments03 (Sep 5, 2014)

I was sports entertained tonight. Oh wait! There were no sports here. I was entertained. I have yet to be sports entertained...


----------



## SandyRavage (Nov 11, 2011)

Hogan not mentioning any of their many fallouts was pretty gross. Just pretending everything was peachy all the time. Expect no less from Hogan now


----------



## tailhook (Feb 23, 2014)

BtheVampireSlayer said:


> *The whole thing was very entertaining but Larry was pretty too long though. I really loved Kevin Nash, Rikishi, Madusa's and last Randy Savages speeches. But the Conner one made me cry. *


Larry was the MR. T of the night. I heard wayyyy too much about Bruno Sammartino in that speech. Which was even more hilarious given that Bruno pretty much bogarted Larry's Money Story in his introduction.


----------



## rude awakening (Aug 28, 2006)

The Hall of Fame crowds are no where near as good as they used to be, they seemed to show a much greater appreciation for the stars, that's why I wish Savage was inducted 10 years ago. Madusa, Dana Warrior and Daniel Bryan gave the best speeches.


----------



## Addychu (Nov 26, 2014)

Nikki Bella said:


> How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump @A-C-P @HHHbkDX @Allur @birthday_massacre @BtheVampireSlayer @Coach @Darkness is here @DesolationRow @Dr.Ian Malcolm @HollyWood Lou Skunt @IDONTSHIV @Reptar @Reptillian @Tyrion Lannister @The Ultimate New Black



I haven't seen it yet... It sounded pretty good though aha!


----------



## Mr Sheik (Jan 12, 2015)

Great show! Madusa's speech was the best IMO


----------



## Phaedra (Aug 15, 2014)

Are all the curent roster required to attend? Cause I didn't see a truckload of them, Kane, rollins, ambrose, stardust, goldust, harper, Rowan, wyatt, smh I love seeing wrestlers in their street clothes out of character.


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Phaedra said:


> Are all the curent roster required to attend? Cause I didn't see a truckload of them, Kane, rollins, ambrose, stardust, goldust, harper, Rowan, wyatt, smh I love seeing wrestlers in their street clothes out of character.


lol I'm pretty sure Dean Ambrose & Luke Harper wrestle in their street clothes.


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Any clips of Roman getting booed?


----------



## DeeGirl (Aug 18, 2014)

I fell asleep at 4am (UK time) and missed Nash and Macho man's inductions :cry

Were they good speeches? Should I bother to go back and watch them?


----------



## CJ (Jun 28, 2011)

Zico said:


> I fell asleep at 4am (UK time) and missed Nash and Macho man's inductions :cry
> 
> Were they good speeches? Should I bother to go back and watch them?


Yes :nash :hbk1


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

Zico said:


> I fell asleep at 4am (UK time) and missed Nash and Macho man's inductions :cry
> 
> Were they good speeches? Should I bother to go back and watch them?


Watch them just to be a completist. I thought they were good, so if you really want to see them, you should..


----------



## BarneyArmy (Apr 18, 2013)

Is there the full show in one video?


----------



## Flux (Sep 4, 2010)

Bryan's speech :jose


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.*

Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.


----------



## chaudry (Apr 9, 2005)

*Re: Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.*

looks like that asss has been stung many times by the beees lol

i don't know why people get attracted to those fake swollen asses


----------



## CaptainLantern77 (Jan 11, 2014)

Savage & Conner get inducted & I got choked up the most when Fatu mentioned Umaga.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

Medusa's speech was pretty much like Foley trying to get cheap pops.

Also, does Bruno Sammartino ever , ever stop talking in the same montonebitwherehesayshowmanypeoplewenttothisareanaandthentheywentthereandthentheydidsomethingelsethenlarrywasinmybackgardenandetc?


----------



## Reaper (Sep 4, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump @A-C-P @HHHbkDX @Allur @birthday_massacre @BtheVampireSlayer @Coach @Darkness is here @DesolationRow @Dr.Ian Malcolm @HollyWood Lou Skunt @IDONTSHIV @Reptar @Reptillian @Tyrion Lannister @The Ultimate New Black


Didn't watch. So no idea.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

Medusa's speech was the surprise of the night, best speech in the entire show!


----------



## NasNYG567 (Sep 25, 2013)

Phaedra said:


> Are all the curent roster required to attend? Cause I didn't see a truckload of them, Kane, rollins, ambrose, stardust, goldust, harper, Rowan, wyatt, smh I love seeing wrestlers in their street clothes out of character.


I'm Pretty sure some people had axxess signings during the ceremony


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

tailhook said:


> He'll get inducted as part of DX. I do not see the Kliq ever being inducted because it was a backstage faction. But DX'll be a fun one given technically that includes Chyna.. but i'm sure they'll find some way to not include her.. regardless of the fact the faction had heavy sexual overtones.


I wouldn't be surprised if HHH and his mates induct every single faction and individual character they have ever played at this point. Terra Ryzing for HoF 2020.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

The whole thing is just a pop fest these days..

" I traveled down the road with Jimmy Valiant *waits for pop*.. and my best friend, Dusty Rhodes*...."Once I was standing in the same line as " Wahoo McDaniels *waits for pop*, and he was standing next to Jimmy Snuka *more pop*"


----------



## Pharmakon (Jan 20, 2014)

I missed the HOF Ceremony yesterday. I should watch it either today or tomorrow. 
Was it good? Was it worth watching?


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Nikki Bella said:


> How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump @A-C-P @HHHbkDX @Allur @birthday_massacre @BtheVampireSlayer @Coach @Darkness is here @DesolationRow @Dr.Ian Malcolm @HollyWood Lou Skunt @IDONTSHIV @Reptar @Reptillian @Tyrion Lannister @The Ultimate New Black


Didn't watch.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

#AXELMANIA said:


> I missed the HOF Ceremony yesterday. I should watch it either today or tomorrow.
> Was it good? Was it worth watching?


Madusa surprised me with her quality speech. She kicked ass. Bushwhackers were entertaining. I enjoyed Rikishi, Shawn Micheals, and Kevin Nash. Lanny Poffo was poignant as was the Warrior Award presentation *tears shed*

Larry Z was an absolute train wreck and everything else was so-so. I mostly recommend Madusa, Lanny, and Bryan and for a laugh Luke & Butch.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

Just got done watching the full show, and it was awesome.

Best speeches of the night go to Bryan & Michaels. My dudes. My top-2 favorites ever. :clap


----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

CBA to search through the whole thread - Did anyone catch exactly what those fans shouted out at Nash during his speech?


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

HBK was funny. Getting sick of it being the HHH circlejerk though


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

A lot of people complaining about the class this year. Sorry, not everybody can be world champion. Everybody (sans Gov. Schwarzenegger) deserved to go in.

- Vic


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.*



njcam said:


> Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.


Anyone know this reporter?


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Does anyone know where Connor 'The Crusher' Michelak's Mother is, or the reason for her absence?

Did not seen her at Wrestlemania last year or at the Hall Of Fame this year.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

njcam said:


> Does anyone know where Connor 'The Crusher' Michelak's Mother is, or the reason for her absence?
> 
> Did not seen her at Wrestlemania last year or at the Hall Of Fame this year.


Maybe she didn't want to stand on a public stage after her kid just died.


----------



## Garty (Jul 29, 2007)

Just finished up watching the HOF. As much as it seemed like a one or two person show, it really, in my opinion, is a must watch. If you haven't seen it yet, do yourself a favor and watch it.

It was a more personal/heartfelt ceremony than in years past and I think that's why it came across so well. Again, looking at the 2015 HOF Class on paper and in comparison to other HOF Classes, "knowing" it was going to be a "lesser" show, it was really a nice surprise to be totally proven wrong. It's like they had to get across, in any way they could, why they deserved to be in the WWE HOF.

If you weren't a little teary eyed during the show, then I think you should have someone take your pulse because I think you're dead inside.

A perfect night all around. :clap


----------



## bmp487 (Dec 7, 2007)

Mr Poifect said:


> *Medusa's speech was pretty much like Foley trying to get cheap pops.*
> 
> Also, does Bruno Sammartino ever , ever stop talking in the same montonebitwherehesayshowmanypeoplewenttothisareanaandthentheywentthereandthentheydidsomethingelsethenlarrywasinmybackgardenandetc?


This. I thought that shit was lame af, and I grew up as a fan of hers.


----------



## Irish Dude (Aug 22, 2012)

Chuck Norris will go in next year


----------



## White Glove Test (Jun 19, 2007)

HBK was pretty funny


----------



## Arcturus (Jan 23, 2014)

Posting this again, a look back at one of the last promos Randy Savage ever cut for the WWE, and arguably his most powerful/personal and just goes to show how talented he really was:


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Watched it this morning. 

Some thoughts: 

- It was nice to see Larry go in. 

- Bushwhackers were hilarious. I want Butch to be my uncle. 

- The induction speeches were probably the best ever. Hogan, Michaels, Bryan, Bruno, HHH, Flair...all of them did a bang up job whether it was being funny, emotion, or everything else in between. 

- Madusa stole the show. Her speech was amazing. 

- Plenty of tearful moments, mainly those involving Connor & Savage. 

- Arnold is awesome. I don't care what anyone says. 

- Nash being the closer seemed a tad odd, but considering Savage was a posthumous induction, that was probably the reasons why. Good speech from Nash though. 

-Aside from a bad joke or two from Lawler and some obnoxious references throughout the night to 9.99, there wasn't really anything bad about the show. It was just a nice, fun, heartfelt, classy event, and I'm fine with that.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

I think this is the last time I ever watch the HOF. It's just to damn boring honestly is there really a need for the hall of fame to be fucking 4 hours? Anywho the best parts of the show was Connor's induction and HBK giving no fucks. It's sad Nash was not given much time at the end. Other than that it was a complete borefest.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> I think this is the last time I ever watch the HOF. It's just to damn boring honestly is there really a need for the hall of fame to be fucking 4 hours? Anywho the best parts of the show was Connor's induction and HBK giving no fucks. It's sad Nash was not given much time at the end. Other than that it was a complete borefest.


Gives them all the time to talk and let the crowd appreciate the moment. Haven't seen this one yet, but if it is anything like last year's, then it's something that will be remembered as fondly, if not more, than the WM event itself. 

I mean, as good as WM turned out last year, the first thing I think about that weekend is that HoF with Lita, Roberts, Bearer, Razor, and Warrior. For a lot of long time fans, it's amazing to see your favourites get recognition.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> Gives them all the time to talk and let the crowd appreciate the moment. Haven't seen this one yet, but if it is anything like last year's, then it's something that will be remembered as fondly, if not more, than the WM event itself.
> 
> I mean, as good as WM turned out last year, the first thing I think about that weekend is that HoF with Lita, Roberts, Bearer, Razor, and Warrior. For a lot of long time fans, it's amazing to see your favourites get recognition.


Last year's I admit was pretty good it was not nearly as boring as it was this year imo. Well besides Mr. T's rambling about his mom. I have no issue with the HOF I just wish they would make some guys shorten their speeches.


----------



## Korvin (May 27, 2011)

It was pretty good. Better than I thought that it would be.

Dana Warrior shocked me the most. She did really well. 

HBK was being his usual humorous self and the Bushwhackers were entertaining.

I still don't like that Hogan inducted Savage and acted like he and Savage didn't have a falling out for a long time but whatever. At least Savage is finally in the HOF I guess.

I liked that Rikishi made it a point to name all of the family members who were/are in the WWE. Even Manu, who was only there for about a minute. He still should have mentioned Too Cool.

Alundra Blayze was my favorite of the night though.

This HOF really continues to show how well the WWE (or maybe just Triple H) is doing at getting past old issues with others.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Best hall of fame speech?*

I dont know if theres already a thread. I havent seen one. I thought Alundras was the best by far. I was actually expecting Nash but Blayze is so charismatic and what a milf. Does anyone know the song that was played as she went out?


Edit: I forgot Larry BZbysko was the 9th person. His speech was so horrible I forgot:lmao


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

This is SEB, but here's a sympathy like, and mine's Foley's.


----------



## 9hunter (Jan 9, 2015)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

i really liked madusa's she was very gracious made me laugh made me cry i dont think i could say anything bad about her or her speech other than natalya inducting her i didnt get that at all. would have made sense for paul heyman or ddp to induct her or even nikki bella since shes the reigning divas champion.

loved shawn's induction of nash as well


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*



It's Yersel! said:


> This is SEB, but here's a sympathy like, and mine's Foley's.



Foleys was amazing but I was actually talking about this years... Made a poll.


----------



## NastyYaffa (Jun 26, 2012)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

My favorites are Edge's & Ric Flair's. 

Also loved last night's speeches by HBK & Bryan.


----------



## Hibachi (Mar 12, 2009)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

Alundra in my opinion was the best last night.


----------



## spikingspud (Jan 3, 2015)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

Alundra's was a kickass speech but Bushwackers rocked it for me they were hilarious


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

EDIT: need to watch my tabs.



AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> Last year's I admit was pretty good it was not nearly as boring as it was this year imo. Well besides Mr. T's rambling about his mom. I have no issue with the HOF I just wish they would make some guys shorten their speeches.


Haven't seen it yet... had issues yesterday that took precedence. Once I do I can say whether it was a little long winded.


----------



## Nightrow (Sep 24, 2014)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

I loved all of em except Fujinami's, could barely understand him but at least he kept it short.

Madusa's was my favourite. Loved the mention of her being the first ever Paul Heyman Girl and her returning the Womens belt that she trashed back to the WWE was a fitting way to end the speech and all the controversy.

Surprisingly, Bushwhackers were my second favourite. I expected it to suck but they nailed it in character and showed they still had it. Luke doesn't look like he aged much.


----------



## Melons (Mar 26, 2015)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*

I thought Nash's was a bit lazy, but loved the Oz reference.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

That tag title match was fucking fun.


----------



## It's Yersel! (Oct 24, 2014)

*Re: Best hall of fame speech?*



Jonasolsson96 said:


> Foleys was amazing but I was actually talking about this years... Made a poll.


Ah right sorry mate, I've voted for The Bushwhackers' because I did find it quite funny. I would have voted for Connor's but it was actually ruined for me when they turned it into an 'Ultimate Warrior wankfest'.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Kabraxal said:


> EDIT: need to watch my tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet... had issues yesterday that took precedence. Once I do I can say whether it was a little long winded.


What was your favorite speech last year? Mine was easily Jake Roberts such a great emotional speech.


----------



## Kabraxal (Jun 14, 2004)

AttitudeEraMark4Life said:


> What was your favorite speech last year? Mine was easily Jake Roberts such a great emotional speech.


His was good. I enjoyed Lita's too. But I'd have to go Warrior since he was the reason I went from fan, skipped superfan, and right to obsessed with wrestling for life.


----------



## Jonasolsson96 (Dec 31, 2014)

Kabraxal said:


> EDIT: need to watch my tabs.
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't seen it yet... had issues yesterday that took precedence. Once I do I can say whether it was a little long winded.



Save your time and only watch Nash and Alundras speaches. What made Nashs great was shawns induction and nash himself did have his moments. The bushwackers were probably third best and alright if your a fan of them (which im not) 

The rest are not worthwhile. Connors speech made me cry like a little bitch and had me thinking negative thoughts all in my head for a while:lmao the resr were just REALLY boring.


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I would rank the speeches
1. Bushwhackers- how can you not love these guys! they were hilarious, highlight of the night
2. Alundra Blayze- what a woman, made heyman cry!
3. Rikishi - really just a tribute to all samoan wrestlers but was memorable with his sons there
4. Nash - funny, entertaining in a way only Nash can be.
5. Savage - his bro did a good job, still would have preferred the macho man himself(r.i.p.)

The rest


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

I must admit I skipped right through Arnold, I've heard him talk about himself enough


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

Mr Poifect said:


> Maybe she didn't want to stand on a public stage after her kid just died.


Fair enough, but Connor was still alive at Wrestlemania 30 and she was no where to be seen then.

I'm not judging, just curious.


----------



## Mr Poifect (Apr 10, 2013)

njcam said:


> Fair enough, but Connor was still alive at Wrestlemania 30 and she was no where to be seen then.
> 
> I'm not judging, just curious.


I get where you're coming from.

However, I have a terminally ill 4 year old son, the last thing I would want to do is stand on a stage...


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Nikki Bella said:


> How was it? Anything I miss? Any MR.T like occurrence? @TaylorFitz@Jack Thwagger @Addychu @Zico @Chrome @CM Chump @A-C-P @HHHbkDX @Allur @birthday_massacre @BtheVampireSlayer @Coach @Darkness is here @DesolationRow @Dr.Ian Malcolm @HollyWood Lou Skunt @IDONTSHIV @Reptar @Reptillian @Tyrion Lannister @The Ultimate New Black





Chrome said:


> Don't know, didn't watch any of it. :lol
> 
> Too busy watching college basketball.



Same here, On Wisconsin. Sorry bud.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

*Re: Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.*



njcam said:


> Who's The Female Reporter With The Kardashian Ass? Taken At HoF.


Anyone know who she is?


----------



## LaMelo (Jan 13, 2015)

Was Piper drunk on the red carpet?


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Rikishi was humble.

Zbyszko was nervous. I really enjoyed Sammarino's speech about him.

Madusa was emotional, but her speech was kind of depressing to watch as almost everybody she named dropped is no longer with us.

The Bushwhackers would've been better had Luke done all the talking. Butch's voice was strained. LOL'ed at Piper, Dibiase, and Hart doing the arm swings.

Skipped Fujinami because I didn't know much about him besides beating Flair at the first Superbrawl.

Loved Hogan's speech about The Macho Man. It was hard watching The Genius choke up.

Gov. Schwarzenegger's speech was well done.

It was good to see Kevin Nash appreciate the Diesel character and just being honest. Him talking about Oz had me rolling in stitches. :lol

- Vic


----------

